# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2012



## David sf (29 Jan 2012 às 00:03)

Regras deste tópico:

Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões
*
Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## David sf (29 Jan 2012 às 00:03)

Mais uma acha para a fogueira. A previsão da anomalia do z500, a 32 dias do ECMWF, para a semana de 7 a 13 de fevereiro, que começa às 240 horas da run das 12z do ECMWF. Nota-se, apesar de ser numa perspectiva americana, que a dorsal estará colocada muito próxima da costa americana, quase a chegar à Gronelândia. Extremamente parecido à carta de 240 h da última run. E a anomalia prevista é muito forte:







De resto, a 3ª semana deverá ter anticiclone isolado a sul da Gronelândia, e a 4ª semana terá esse mesmo anticiclone centrado na Gronelândia.


----------



## cornudo (29 Jan 2012 às 00:18)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



David sf disse:


> Mais uma acha para a fogueira. A previsão da anomalia do z500, a 32 dias do ECMWF, para a semana de 7 a 13 de fevereiro, que começa às 240 horas da run das 12z do ECMWF. Nota-se, apesar de ser numa perspectiva americana, que a dorsal estará colocada muito próxima da costa americana, quase a chegar à Gronelândia. Extremamente parecido à carta de 240 h da última run. E a anomalia prevista é muito forte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



david sf desculpa a minha ignorancia mas penso que algumas pessoas ficaram a pensar o mesmo!tudo isso quer dizer o quê?


----------



## David sf (29 Jan 2012 às 00:34)

cornudo disse:


> david sf desculpa a minha ignorancia mas penso que algumas pessoas ficaram a pensar o mesmo!tudo isso quer dizer o quê?



As zonas a cor mais garridas correspondem aos locais onde será mais provável o aparecimento de anticiclones. Ora um anticiclone naquela posição, impediria a progressão das depressões atlânticas deixando-nos à mercê de fluxos frios de norte ou de leste. O facto de estar muito perto da costa americana, origina que esteja afastado da Europa, ou seja, é menos provável que o anticiclone dos Açores nos afecte do modo que tem acontecido nos últimos dois meses.


----------



## shli30396 (29 Jan 2012 às 00:39)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Saída do CFS das 12Z digna de sonho em termos de frio.
Só a coloco aqui porque o início está já nas 180h. Tudo pode mudar na próxima run. 
Fica só o registo. (sim, são mesmo 8 dias seguidos )


----------



## cornudo (29 Jan 2012 às 01:08)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



David sf disse:


> As zonas a cor mais garridas correspondem aos locais onde será mais provável o aparecimento de anticiclones. Ora um anticiclone naquela posição, impediria a progressão das depressões atlânticas deixando-nos à mercê de fluxos frios de norte ou de leste. O facto de estar muito perto da costa americana, origina que esteja afastado da Europa, ou seja, é menos provável que o anticiclone dos Açores nos afecte do modo que tem acontecido nos últimos dois meses.



OBRIGADO david sf!pensas em tudo ao promenor!quem sábe sábe!a respeito do frio estou com a sensação que vai haver ainda aqui algumas meteodepressões pois penso que ainda estamos demasiado longe para falar numa vaga de frio histórica pois duma run para outra vai-se tudo e depois choradeira com força!não criem espectativas muito altas !se vier aí sim fazemos uma valente festa, se não já estamos preparados e habituados a este nosso cantinho de tempo ameno sem grandes surpresas!


----------



## JoCa (29 Jan 2012 às 09:58)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

É impressão minha ou não mas os modelos de run em run adiam cada vez mais a entrada do frio na PI. Será que o tal frio que paira por toda a Europa chegará mesmo a este nosso cantinho mais ocidental da Europa?


----------



## Sunnyrainy (29 Jan 2012 às 10:04)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Bom. Parece que a conjugação Frio + precipitação já se foi... resta esperar que o frio não se vá mais embora! Coisa que está a acontecer com o ECMWF!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Parece que neste momento o AA está a ganhar o Jogo. Sebem que o IM prevê chuva la para o dia 6 e 7 já com o tempo ameno (Cut-off?). Assim sim. Mais realista 


PS: O frio chegará cá! Será é em valores normais para um dia considerado frio por estas bandas. Lisboa por exemplo digo eu, será uma cidade em que a minima de 1 grau mostrada neste momento pelo IM, deverá ser na realidade de 4 ou 5 graus. Tras-os-montes, aliada a possíveis inversões térmicas, poderá ver mínimas de -5 a -7 Graus.
Na meteorologia não há impossíveis, mas a ideia de um evento potencialmente histórico começa a ficar afastada com esta run.


----------



## David sf (29 Jan 2012 às 10:32)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Manhã de modelos absolutamente desastrosa, com o Atlântico a estragar tudo, e o AA a fazer o seu imprestável papel de não bloquear nem sair de cima. Esperemos por melhores runs, nem ontem estava tudo ganho, nem hoje tudo perdido.


----------



## godzila (29 Jan 2012 às 10:39)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

esta saida foi um balde de agua fria, ou melhor, agua morninha.
 Que o modelo tirou o frio todinho.
 E a partir de agora é sempre para pior


----------



## Snifa (29 Jan 2012 às 10:46)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



godzila disse:


> esta saida foi um balde de agua fria, ou melhor, agua morninha.
> Que o modelo tirou o frio todinho.
> E a partir de agora é sempre para pior



Não tirou o frio todo...pelo menos o ECM ( 0 z )






o GFS ( 6z ) para a mesma altura está mais fraco, e enquanto grande parte da Europa se mantem gelada, por cá nem a iso 0 chega:







mas caramba, isto é mais que natural...a esta distância...para nós, aqui neste cantinho, as mínimas oscilações fazem toda a diferença, já sabemos que é assim...

Como diz o David sf , vamos aguardar por melhores runs, pois ainda falta bastante tempo... a situação não está definida...pelo menos aqui para nós...

a meu ver , mais do que um frio intenso e potencialmente seco, faz bem mais falta que começe a chover com regularidade... e em todo o território...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (29 Jan 2012 às 10:50)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Um ligeiro Off-topic:

Não devemos de encarar uma só saída com todo o pessimismo. Mas temos de ter em conta, tal como disse ontem, o nosso território não tem prepotência para receber a Siberiena porque simplesmente o território Espanhol com a conjugação de:
-Fluxo sazonal de oeste com depressões ou anticiclone dos Açores.
...cortam tudo o que é possibilidade de ela chegar aqui. Este ano calhou-nos na rifa o anticiclone. Não adianta chorar pessoal pois é  a situação que temos e é a com que temos de lidar! Agora chorar não é solução. Quantos e quantos países no mundo em que o clima prega constantemente partidas aos habitantes (cheias e outras catastrofes meteorologicas) gostavam de ter um clima como o nosso?
Neste momento temos de nos concentrar-mos na falta de chuva. Isso sim começa a ser um problema.

Ha que aguardar por tempos (neste caso runs de  modelos) melhores!


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2012 às 11:33)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Já ontem vi este filme de manha choradeira a tarde já se sonhava... Seria uma tremenda pena e desilusão não receber uma boa entrada desta siberiana em Portugal as pessoas tem memoria curta, outras siberianas já cá entraram com força em anos passados e bem menores que esta! Esta a entrar seria marcante não tenho duvidas disso e ainda nada está perdido!! É também certo que Portugal precisa muito mais de chuva do que de frio mas na minha opinião é melhor isto do que nada ao menos que o Inverno ficasse marcado por um único evento de registo! acredito fortemente que as próximas saídas vão melhorar em relação a desta manha tal como aconteceu ontem.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jan 2012 às 11:46)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

O gigante russo e o pequeno português actualmente


----------



## David sf (29 Jan 2012 às 11:54)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



miguel disse:


> Já ontem vi este filme de manha choradeira a tarde já se sonhava... Seria uma tremenda pena e desilusão não receber uma boa entrada desta siberiana em Portugal as pessoas tem memoria curta, outras siberianas já cá entraram com força em anos passados e bem menores que esta! Esta a entrar seria marcante não tenho duvidas disso e ainda nada está perdido!! É também certo que Portugal precisa muito mais de chuva do que de frio mas na minha opinião é melhor isto do que nada ao menos que o Inverno ficasse marcado por um único evento de registo! acredito fortemente que as próximas saídas vão melhorar em relação a desta manha tal como aconteceu ontem.



A mim só me preocupa o ligeiro recuo dos ensembles do ECMWF, mas é apenas ligeiro portanto está em aberto. Quanto ao GFS, eu não me lembro de nenhuma entrada fria que o GFS não a retirasse entre as 100 e as 150 horas e a voltasse a pô-la de novo. Como exemplo, a entrada fria de 6-10 de janeiro de 2009:

Entrada fria a 144 horas, 02jan 00z:





Reactivação do Atlântico, vento de sul, 02jan 06z:





Mais vento de sul, 02jan 12z:





E volta a insistir, 02jan 18z:

[



E voltou a entrada fria, 03jan, 00z:





_____________

Diagrama de ensembles para Bragança, hoje 06z:






A saída operacional é das mais quentes, sabemos como o GFS gosta de exagerar nas depressões atlânticas, para mim o primeiro embate de frio seco para o final da semana que vem é extremamente provável. Depois, para o mantermos por cá é que é mais complicado, como já disse ontem se tudo correr bem é histórico, mas é preciso que tudo corra mesmo bem.


----------



## Paulo H (29 Jan 2012 às 13:17)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

O que me parece é que a incerteza dos modelos é hoje maior que ontem. Está tudo por fios, e estas 2 saídas valem apenas o que valem, tinha de sair alguma coisa para mostrar!

Saídas com entradas frias históricas, ou mais do mesmo, neste momento, não daria demasiada importância.

O que quer que aconteça a partir de 1 de fevereiro, só 2 dias antes se saberá com alguma confiança..


----------



## shli30396 (29 Jan 2012 às 14:11)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

A actual situação da AO e da NAO, e possível evolução. 


*AO:*






*NAO:*


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Jan 2012 às 15:14)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*


----------



## shli30396 (29 Jan 2012 às 16:05)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



MeteoAlentejo disse:


>



Essa união de anticiclones, tal como aí está modelada, seria o ideal para a PI ter muito frio, e este não fugir logo por Inglaterra, mas também, para já, parece-me ser o mais difícil de acontecer.


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Jan 2012 às 17:11)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Façam previsões mas sejam cautelosos...mais de 200h de distancia vale o que vale...falem em tendências mas não criem  já cenários que tardiamente se esfumam...ultimamente mais que o costume...

Em relação ao que a run das 12h modela no GFS continuam a ser tempos difíceis, pelo menos no que se refere à precipitação...Vamos continuar a ter noites frescas, principalmente no Interior Norte, mínimas podem bem andar perto dos -5ºC até dia 4 de Fevereiro, depois parece que aumentará ligeiramente pelo menos...
No entanto a tal entrada fria que alguns esperavam parece-me para já adiada, o AA mantém aqui perto...nem com o siberiano lá vamos...


----------



## Paulo H (29 Jan 2012 às 17:20)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

A entrada sibériana fica adiada enquanto estiver prevista a dorsal no sentido norte-sul a passar justamente no golfo da biscaia. É uma parede que impede a entrada, e que até permite aproximar o AA Açores. Só uma depressão mais profunda no mediterrâneo permitiria desbloquear e atrair o frio. Mas pronto, alguma coisa vai arrefecer. O adiar da situação apenas vai reduzir o potencial de frio que esteve previsto.
Em todo o caso, nenhuma das situações dos anos 54 ou 56, tem nada a ver com a actual, foram situações muito diferentes.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jan 2012 às 17:53)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

O ECMWF aponta uma entrada húmida e com muita precipitação (não em intensidade mas sim na sua duração), afectando todo o continente, a partir do dia 6 de Fevereiro; até lá teremos frio e predomínio do tempo seco.


----------



## Aurélio (29 Jan 2012 às 20:02)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Essa entrada foi adiada para o dia 8 de Fevereiro .... 

Será que não andamos na mesma conversa há sei lá quanto tempo .... sempre a 10 dias ???????


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2012 às 20:08)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



Aurélio disse:


> Essa entrada foi adiada para o dia 8 de Fevereiro ....
> 
> Será que não andamos na mesma conversa há sei lá quanto tempo .... sempre a 10 dias ???????



Veremos os mesmos modelos?? eu vejo a entrada a partir do dia 3/4!! resta saber se entra mesmo ou fica aqui as portas


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jan 2012 às 22:19)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Anda tudo às cambalhotas ...  O ECMWF tem agora precipitação a entrar em Portugal para Quarta-feira (apenas para o litoral oeste e para o sul; ou seja, o interior norte e centro onde há mais frio vai faltar precipitação).

Entretanto, a entrada húmida prevista para dia 6 já ficou sem efeito ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jan 2012 às 22:39)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



Gerofil disse:


> Anda tudo às cambalhotas ...  O ECMWF tem agora precipitação a entrar em Portugal para Quarta-feira (apenas para o litoral oeste e para o sul; ou seja, o interior norte e centro onde há mais frio vai faltar precipitação).
> 
> Entretanto, a entrada húmida prevista para dia 6 já ficou sem efeito ...



O GFS também coloca precipitação nos mesmos locais, mas o ECM coloca uns 5 mm aqui em Olhão. 

Os modelos andam à cabeçada, não davam nenhuma precipitação e agora dão já na 4ªfeira, isto mostra que está tudo muito confuso ainda.

O que eu escrevi agora, da próxima run já mudou, por isso, vamos vendo com calma e sem stress.


----------



## cornudo (29 Jan 2012 às 22:47)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



algarvio1980 disse:


> O GFS também coloca precipitação nos mesmos locais, mas o ECM coloca uns 5 mm aqui em Olhão.
> 
> Os modelos andam à cabeçada, não davam nenhuma precipitação e agora dão já na 4ªfeira, isto mostra que está tudo muito confuso ainda.
> 
> O que eu escrevi agora, da próxima run já mudou, por isso, vamos vendo com calma e sem stress.



bem com frio a raspar o continente e a chuva tambem por perto cheira-me a janeiro de 2006!lembrem-se disto que estou a dizer!depois digam todos O RAIO DO CORNUDO TINHA RAZÃO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snifa (29 Jan 2012 às 23:08)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



cornudo disse:


> bem com frio a raspar o continente e a chuva tambem por perto cheira-me a janeiro de 2006!lembrem-se disto que estou a dizer!depois digam todos O RAIO DO CORNUDO TINHA RAZÃO!!!!!!!!



Pela run actual do ECM o frio não está a raspar o Continente...pelo menos não na altura em que está prevista precipitação, nem a ISO 0 cá chega...







GFS para Quarta feira:







mas claro, até lá  ainda pode alterar alguma coisa...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Jan 2012 às 23:18)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

boa noite depois do desastre futebolistico esperava ter pelo menos uma boa noticia a nivel metereologico mas parece que nao tive sorte :\

como é que as runs podem mudar tanto ate mes do 8 para o 80 isto num prazo de apenas 5/6 dias...

isto da metereologia tem muito que se lhe diga..


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2012 às 23:22)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

O maior segredo para termos ou não uma valente siberiana está já no dia 1 quando se desprende uma depressão de norte a caminho do mediterrâneo essa depressão está neste momento prevista ter um desenvolvimento maior apenas ao chegar ao mediterrâneo mas se ela como se pode ver em vários ensembles do GFS já vier com 1015hpa ou 1010hpa no golfo da biscaia penso e com quase certeza absoluta que levávamos com a siberiana aqui em cheio uma vez que ela ia ter um tamanho e aproximação a PI bem maior do que se pode ver nas saídas dos vários modelos, a boa noticia que vejo para as futuras saídas de amanha é que vejo cada vez mais ensembles com valores extremamente baixos! Olhos nas saídas de amanha já a entrar num patamar decisivo.


----------



## stormy (29 Jan 2012 às 23:34)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



miguel disse:


> O maior segredo para termos ou não uma valente siberiana está já no dia 1 quando se desprende uma depressão de norte a caminho do mediterrâneo essa depressão está neste momento prevista ter um desenvolvimento maior apenas ao chegar ao mediterrâneo mas se ela como se pode ver em vários ensembles do GFS já vier com 1015hpa ou 1010hpa no golfo da biscaia penso e com quase certeza absoluta que levávamos com a siberiana aqui em cheio uma vez que ela ia ter um tamanho e aproximação a PI bem maior do que se pode ver nas saídas dos vários modelos, a boa noticia que vejo para as futuras saídas de amanha é que vejo cada vez mais ensembles com valores extremamente baixos! Olhos nas saídas de amanha já a entrar num patamar decisivo.



Precisamos de uma de duas coisas.
Ou entra uma perturbação vinda de norte desde as Ilhas Britanicas, ou se forma uma boa depressão no Mediterraneo ocidental.

Para já o modelo não vê uma grande crista  a desencolver-se no Atlantico, pelo que entradas de N a evoluir para NE não me parecem muito plausiveis..

A outra hipotese é a entrada de algum ar quente do Atlantico no Mediterraneo, que fortaleça as depressões Mediterraneas e forçe o ar frio da Europa a vir para oeste..

Para já o padrão continua a favorecer o regime de bloqueio na Europa e na Russia...e tal como foi referido nas sazonais para este inverno, este regime deverá proporcionar um Inverno animado no E/SE Europeus, mas não deverá atingir o W/SW da Europa...como estão a ver..o frio teima em ser adiado..o padrão não está para grandes frios.

Na minha opinião será mais para Março que virão algumas entradas porreiras de N.


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2012 às 23:51)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



stormy disse:


> Precisamos de uma de duas coisas.
> Ou entra uma perturbação vinda de norte desde as Ilhas Britanicas, ou se forma uma boa depressão no Mediterraneo ocidental.
> 
> Para já o modelo não vê uma grande crista  a desencolver-se no Atlantico, pelo que entradas de N a evoluir para NE não me parecem muito plausiveis..
> ...



Não vês essa entrada de NW para SE?? ela está lá dia 31 e 1 e é essa depressão que vai fazer toda a diferença conforme falei no post anterior. Amanha veremos se não melhora mais ainda! eu penso que sim mas também posso estar enganado sou humano e nem as máquinas nestas coisas conseguem acertar a 100%


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jan 2012 às 01:25)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



miguel disse:


> Não vês essa entrada de NW para SE?? ela está lá dia 31 e 1 e é essa depressão que vai fazer toda a diferença conforme falei no post anterior. Amanha veremos se não melhora mais ainda! eu penso que sim mas também posso estar enganado sou humano e nem as máquinas nestas coisas conseguem acertar a 100%



Mas essa introdução é de ar mais quente, o que vai favorecer a eliminação das inversões térmicas e reduzir um pouco o frio matinal. Aos 850 hPa só o ínterior norte e centro poderá ter valores inferiores aos 0 ºC.


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2012 às 01:38)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



Gerofil disse:


> Mas essa introdução é de ar mais quente, o que vai favorecer a eliminação das inversões térmicas e reduzir um pouco o frio matinal. Aos 850 hPa só o ínterior norte e centro poderá ter valores inferiores aos 0 ºC.



Se calhar não me fiz entender, o que quero dizer com tudo aquilo é isto:






Isto só favorece uma coisa, levarmos com uma siberiana em cima 

Se amanha não mostrar uma coisa parecida então podemos esquecer a siberiana de vez


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Jan 2012 às 01:59)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



miguel disse:


> ...Se amanha não mostrar uma coisa parecida então podemos esquecer a siberiana de vez



Se calhar,  ainda não é amanhã que a vamos esquecer de vez.
Ainda a vamos ver num último estertor numa saída isolada de  um , e só um, modelo.
Ou quiçá,  a esta distância,  depois de amanhã , surge  revigorada  em  muitos deles.
Ainda há tempo  para  uma coisa  e outra.
As precipitações  generalizadas,  essas  sim, estão asseguradas  mas apenas lá para as calendas.


----------



## David sf (30 Jan 2012 às 07:59)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

O GFS carrega muito no frio, o ECM nem tanto. Vejam o ensemble para o nordeste do país, com média negativa em todo o período de simulação, e com uma segunda entrada siberiana na semana que vem. Há praticamente unanimidade no ensemble do GFS:







As diferenças entre os dois modelos estão patentes à 72 horas com a profundização da depressão junto à Catalunha. Como o Miguel referiu a depressão que vem de noroeste é decisiva, pois é a que se vai dirigir para a Catalunha:


----------



## Thomar (30 Jan 2012 às 10:17)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Está a sair a run das 6h do GFS, parece estar a meter mais frio para esta sexta-feira  . vamos ver, vamos ver...


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2012 às 10:24)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

A partir de hoje penso que a entrada siberiana em força na PI está quase confirmada veremos até que valores chega  só já quase com um descalabro isto não se confirmará os centros de ação estão todos colocados na perfeição


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jan 2012 às 10:48)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

-6,8ºC para Serpa


----------



## Snifa (30 Jan 2012 às 10:53)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



miguel disse:


> A partir de hoje penso que a entrada siberiana em força na PI está quase confirmada veremos até que valores chega  só já quase com um descalabro isto não se confirmará os centros de ação estão todos colocados na perfeição



Esta run do GFS 6 Z foi um autêntico gelo...

ainda falta algum tempo, mas de facto as peças começam a colocar-se de maneira favorável..  vamos ver as próximas runs dos vários modelos nos próximos dias, e mais perto do evento... mas frio penso que já ninguém nos tira...resta saber a sua real intensidade....


----------



## godzila (30 Jan 2012 às 10:59)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Eu não quero ser desmancha-prazeres, mas cheira-me que não vamos ter tanta fartura de frio como esta saída do gfs anuncia.
mas se for verdade vai ser mesmo um fim de semana fresquinho


----------



## shli30396 (30 Jan 2012 às 11:08)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Sei que ainda falta uma semana, mas o que mais me chamou a atenção foi isto. É só de mim, ou isto seria uma arrefecimento enorme. 






Esperemos pelo ensemble.


----------



## RMira (30 Jan 2012 às 11:08)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Bons dias,

Esta foi de facto uma saída bastante fresquinha...se calhar até demais e todos conhecemos os devaneios destes modelos. Provavelmente já na próxima passa do 80 para o 8.

Que vem frio isso é certo mas iso -5 em todo o país durante algum tempo, frio acumulado e quem sabe a cereja no topo do bolo na saída de cena desta bolsa de ar frio, com uma possível depressão a atravessar o continente e a gerar cotas perto do 0, isso já me parece algo para o Sherlock Holmes investigar 

Acho que os modelos andam ainda a tentar perceber o que poderá acontecer...agora seria importante continuar o consensos nos membros do GFS e já agora haver também consenso em todos os outros modelos, algo que para já não existe.

A acompanhar com atenção.


----------



## |Ciclone| (30 Jan 2012 às 11:18)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Mesmo fresca esta saída do GFS, aqui fica a média dos ensembles a 120h. Algo que não se vê todos os dias


----------



## rozzo (30 Jan 2012 às 11:19)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Se nos acertar em cheio, sim será épico, valores brutais. Mas digo se.. Pois esse se não me parece muito provável, pode acontecer, mas ao ver o dia a aproximar e a ver o ECMWF a recuar, incluindo ensemble.. Começo a duvidar..
Mas pronto, a volatilidade nos modelos é tanta devido a ser uma situação limite, que não vale a pena nem mandar foguetes nem mandar a toalha ao chão. Só para ter a noção disso, basta perderem uns minutos a ver a trajectória da bolsa de ar siberiano nos diversos modelos nas saídas de hoje. Desde em cima de nós (GFS), às Baleares (ECMWF) até ir parar "pertíssimo" como a Escandinávia (UKMO). Acho que isto diz basicamente tudo..


----------



## Paula (30 Jan 2012 às 12:04)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Cotas 0 para Braga mas, infelizmente, a precipitação parece não querer nada conosco. Vamos aguardar


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2012 às 12:25)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Atenção que nem foi uma saída fora da média ela está na média até tem vários ensembles mais frios!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jan 2012 às 12:35)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

O ECM já prevê mínimas de 0ºC para Olhão na 6ªfeira e no sábado. 

O meteograma METEOPT para Olhão está genial cota 0 no sábado, no domingo e na 3ªfeira nunca vi tal coisa falta é a precipitação. 

Vou já fazer uma macumba para nevar nestes dias.


----------



## filipept (30 Jan 2012 às 13:00)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Poderá ser frustrante não existir grande precipitação (mesmo o frio, não está de todo garantido com a intensidade mostrada), no entanto não deixa de ser uma saída quase épica, a do GFS das 6, dias de frio intenso.
Nada está garantido, tudo pode mudar, o equilíbrio AA e entradas parece mais frágil, tanto pode cair para um lado como para o outro.


----------



## Jorge_scp (30 Jan 2012 às 13:02)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

O GFS está fantástico. Mas só acredito realmente que será assim tão épico quando o ECMWF o vir. Engraçado, como há uns dias estávamos a rezar para que o ECMWF tivesse razão, e hoje estamos a torcer pelo GFS! Trocaram claramente de posições.

O ensemble do GFS é bastante concordante, mas atenção que não seria a primeira vez que mesmo assim o modelo recuava! Prefiro esperar pela run do Europeu esta tarde...


----------



## Brito (30 Jan 2012 às 13:06)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

que gelo esta run, preparem a lenha. Os valores de temperatura do meteograma para viseu sao impressionantes...


----------



## cova beira (30 Jan 2012 às 13:41)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

eu avisei que isto poderia ser forte

transiberiano já vem a caminho








quanto à neve o ideal era uma entrada atlântica lá para o meio da semana que vem


----------



## Iceberg (30 Jan 2012 às 13:50)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Muitas entradas épicas em termos de frio e neve a cotas baixas no século passado ocorreram em Fevereiro, já em pleno Inverno, e muitas vezes, curiosamente, após períodos de temperaturas muito amenas e pouco condizentes com os rigores da estação.

Sabendo que o clima é cada vez mais propício a eventos extremos (secas, chuvas diluvianas, ondas de calor, vagas de frio, anomalias térmicas ... ), e que na minha humilde opinião o aquecimento global apenas induz mais energia e probabilidade de ocorrência a esses extremos (seja no sentido de eventos quentes ou frios, húmidos os secos), podemos sempre esperar tudo, mesmo neste nosso rectângulo à beira mar plantado.

Esperemos pelos próximos (entusiasmantes) dias, para verificar que parte nos toca na lotaria da meteo ...


----------



## David sf (30 Jan 2012 às 14:02)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

O que se vê na run das 06z, seguindo uma tendência positiva de melhoramento desde as 18z de ontem, seria histórico. Estaria no limiar de 1956, ou seja a maior entrada fria do último meio século, podendo segundo alguns ensembles ser ainda melhor. Mas o ECMWF ainda não viu, apesar de estar hoje de manhã ligeiramente melhor, portanto ainda não se podem largar os foguetes.

A divergência está a menos de 72 horas com a profundização ou não da depressão na Catalunha, apenas o GFS a vê, o que é estranho. O mais natural é acontecer essa ciclogénese, acontece sempre isso quando há estas entradas siberianas, mas a diferença é que costuma ser o ECMWF o primeiro a vê-la, mais ou menos a 72 horas de distância. Portanto deveremos ter convergência até o mais tardar amanhã de manhã.

Neste momento estamos entre uma onda de frio histórica, com hipóteses de durar uma semana, segundo a saída operacional e alguns ensembles do GFS, com temperaturas escandalosamente baixas, a -20 nos Pirinéus, ou ter uma entrada fria normal. O frio já não nos tiram, mas seria um desperdício não termos a siberiana na sua plenitude.


----------



## Kispo (30 Jan 2012 às 14:05)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

não nos desviemos do tema central deste tópico!

ainda mais tendo em conta teorias, que hoje são válidas e amanhã já há outra a substituir (ainda por cima num tema fraturante - o clima).



Iceberg disse:


> Muitas entradas épicas em termos de frio e neve a cotas baixas no século passado ocorreram em Fevereiro, já em pleno Inverno, e muitas vezes, curiosamente, após períodos de temperaturas muito amenas e pouco condizentes com os rigores da estação.
> 
> Sabendo que o clima é cada vez mais propício a eventos extremos (secas, chuvas diluvianas, ondas de calor, vagas de frio, anomalias térmicas ... ), e que na minha humilde opinião o aquecimento global apenas induz mais energia e probabilidade de ocorrência a esses extremos (seja no sentido de eventos quentes ou frios, húmidos os secos), podemos sempre esperar tudo, mesmo neste nosso rectângulo à beira mar plantado.
> 
> Esperemos pelos próximos (entusiasmantes) dias, para verificar que parte nos toca na lotaria da meteo ...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jan 2012 às 14:07)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

O ECM já a previu no sábado, mas recuou, esperemos que volta a prever-la.


----------



## martinus (30 Jan 2012 às 15:37)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



David sf disse:


> Neste momento estamos entre uma onda de frio histórica.



Uma característica interessante da mentalidade do nosso tempo e do nosso espaço cultural, é a de as pessoas tenderem a prever a história. A história passa a ser feita de acontecimentos futuros. Deixa de ser a ciência do passado e passa a ser a antevisão do futuro.

Se não estou enganado, a temperatura mais baixa registada até hoje em Espanha ocorreu na primeira metade do século XX e foi algo do género -38 C.

Ora, neste evento histórico, a ocorrer eventualmente no futuro, creio que temperaturas dessa magnitude não estão sequer previstas para a Rússia, a Polónia ou a Finlandia.


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Jan 2012 às 15:40)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Acredito numa entrada fria, mas parece-me pouco provável ser tão fria como o GFS a põe...são precisas várias condições para que isso aconteça...mas de qualquer das formas algo parece certo...
As saídas de hoje serão importantes para confirmar que o GFS mantém a aposta e se o ECMWF começa já a ver algo mais concreto...
Pode acontecer como já muitos disseram, é um cenário provável...mas ainda longe de ser "confirmado"...nem os 2 principais modelos estão de acordo...logo...esperar e seguir as próximas saídas...

Mas continuem a sonhar, certamente recordes de mínimas para quase todas as nossas "meninas"....


----------



## David sf (30 Jan 2012 às 15:52)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



martinus disse:


> Uma característica interessante da mentalidade do nosso tempo e do nosso espaço cultural, é a de as pessoas tenderem a prever a história. A história passa a ser feita de acontecimentos futuros. Deixa de ser a ciência do passado e passa a ser a antevisão do futuro.
> 
> Se não estou enganado, a temperatura mais baixa registada até hoje em Espanha ocorreu na primeira metade do século XX e foi algo do género -38 C.
> 
> Ora, neste evento histórico, a ocorrer eventualmente no futuro, creio que temperaturas dessa magnitude não estão sequer previstas para a Rússia, a Polónia ou a Finlandia.



Off-Topic:
O Benfica ganhou uma vez 12-1 ao Porto. Se este ano ganhar 10-0 não se trataria, portanto, de uma vitória histórica.


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Jan 2012 às 15:53)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



martinus disse:


> Uma característica interessante da mentalidade do nosso tempo e do nosso espaço cultural, é a de as pessoas tenderem a prever a história. A história passa a ser feita de acontecimentos futuros. Deixa de ser a ciência do passado e passa a ser a antevisão do futuro.
> 
> Se não estou enganado, a temperatura mais baixa registada até hoje em Espanha ocorreu na primeira metade do século XX e foi algo do género -38 C.
> 
> Ora, neste evento histórico, a ocorrer eventualmente no futuro, creio que temperaturas dessa magnitude não estão sequer previstas para a Rússia, a Polónia ou a Finlandia.



Certamente que quando o David falou em histórico se estava a referir ao nosso país...não vamos comparar climas continentais com o nosso como é óbvio...e vendo nessa perspectiva poderá ser histórico se as previsões acertarem...


----------



## Thomar (30 Jan 2012 às 16:04)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



martinus disse:


> Uma característica interessante da mentalidade do nosso tempo e do nosso espaço cultural, é a de as pessoas tenderem a prever a história. A história passa a ser feita de acontecimentos futuros. Deixa de ser a ciência do passado e passa a ser a antevisão do futuro.
> 
> Se não estou enganado, a temperatura mais baixa registada até hoje em Espanha ocorreu na primeira metade do século XX e foi algo do género -38 C.
> 
> Ora, neste evento histórico, a ocorrer eventualmente no futuro, creio que temperaturas dessa magnitude não estão sequer previstas para a Rússia, a Polónia ou a Finlandia.



*martinus*, tens toda a razão quando salientas que a entrada siberiana não atingirá os mesmos valores que a primeira metade do século XX, 
mas isso não significa que não se poderão atingir temperaturas mínimas históricas (record) num retorno de 10 anos, o que eu quero dizer é que, 
se a entrada siberiana permitir registos de temperatura mínima dessa grandeza, já deixará os foristas muito satisfeitos, 
pois este inverno que começou há pouco mais de um mês, ainda não trouxe nenhum evento significativo, a não ser a seca. 
O exemplo que dás, só acontece num período de retorno muito maior, 25, 50 ou 100 anos. 
Por isso a natural ansiedade de ver os modelos e de esperar que aconteçam registos, dignos desse nome! 

P.s. Está a sair a run das 12h do GFS!


----------



## pedro vitorino (30 Jan 2012 às 16:04)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Aqui esta, a imprensa já começa a emitir alertas!
Vaga de frio prevista para esta semana

Temperaturas abaixo de zero em 14 capitais de distrito

Por: Redacção / PO  |  30- 1- 2012  12: 10
O frio veio para ficar. As temperaturas vão chegar aos zero graus em 14 distritos.

Um vento gélido vindo do centro da Europa é o responsável pela descida da temperatura , que se acentuará a partir de quarta-feira.

VAGA DE FRIO JÁ MATOU VÁRIAS PESSOAS NA EUROPA

O fim-de semana será gelado, com as mínimas a descerem abaixo de zero em 14 das 18 capitais de Portugal continental. Há possibilidade de formação de gelo e ocorrência de geadas severas.

Em Lisboa, a mínima pode chegar aos zero graus centígrados, o que não é habitual nesta altura do ano.

Cenário idêntico é esperado em vários países da Europa. França e Inglaterra já emitiram um aviso à população .

O frio aumenta o agravamento de doenças, como as cardíacas e as respiratórias.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2012 às 16:13)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



martinus disse:


> Se não estou enganado, a temperatura mais baixa registada até hoje em Espanha ocorreu na primeira metade do século XX e foi algo do género -38 C.



Pessoalmente só acredito nas medições a partir dos anos 70/80. Custa-me a acreditar nesse valor, se em Espanha estiveram -38ºC, algures na europa central estaria tudo abaixo dos -45ºC, já para não falar de Portugal, apenas com uns -20ºC espalhariam a morte às dezenas, não há registo de grandes frios em Portugal. Mas acreditar ou não acreditar no valor é ao critério de cada um. 

Já agora pelo o nosso IM:

Menor valor da temperatura mínima do ar	- 16,0ºC Penhas da Saúde	04/02/1954


----------



## DRC (30 Jan 2012 às 16:14)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



pedro vitorino disse:


> Aqui esta, a imprensa já começa a emitir alertas!
> Vaga de frio prevista para esta semana
> 
> Temperaturas abaixo de zero em 14 capitais de distrito
> ...



Nesta altura do ano? 
Então quando é que é habitual, em Agosto?


----------



## pedro vitorino (30 Jan 2012 às 16:15)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



DRC disse:


> Nesta altura do ano?
> Então quando é que é habitual, em Agosto?



Grande fail LOL


----------



## martinus (30 Jan 2012 às 16:28)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



Mário Barros disse:


> Pessoalmente só acredito nas medições a partir dos anos 70/80. Custa-me a acreditar nesse valor, se em Espanha estiveram -38ºC, algures na europa central estaria tudo abaixo dos -45ºC, já para não falar de Portugal, apenas com uns -20ºC espalhariam a morte às dezenas, não há registo de grandes frios em Portugal. Mas acreditar ou não acreditar no valor é ao critério de cada um.
> 
> Já agora pelo o nosso IM:
> 
> Menor valor da temperatura mínima do ar	- 16,0ºC Penhas da Saúde	04/02/1954



Segundo a Wikipédia, foi -32 C. em Espanha a 2 de Fevereiro de 1956. Essa página, de onde retirei a informação, aponta vários registos na Europa em Fevereiro de 1956, bem abaixo dos -40 C.

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:Lista_de_recordes_climáticos

Se os médicos e os enfermeiros conseguiam mediar a temperatura das pessoas às décimas, com termómetros de mercúrio, já desde o século XIX, ou mesmo antes, falha-me a capacidade de compreender porque razão antes de 1970 não se conseguia medir com precisão a temperatura do ar.


----------



## squidward (30 Jan 2012 às 16:32)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

 Nesta RUN12z o GFS carrega bem no frio para o dia 5 (próximo Domingo)


----------



## RMira (30 Jan 2012 às 16:34)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Bem e fundamentalmente a run das 12Z é isto:






Fonte: Meteociel

Que dizer com uma iso -10ºC em Lisboa...


----------



## DRC (30 Jan 2012 às 16:35)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Nova saída do GFS - 12z:


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Jan 2012 às 16:36)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



martinus disse:


> Segundo a Wikipédia, foi -32 C. em Espanha a 2 de Fevereiro de 1956. Essa página, de onde retirei a informação, aponta vários registos na Europa em Fevereiro de 1956, bem abaixo dos -40 C.
> 
> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:Lista_de_recordes_climáticos
> 
> Se os médicos e os enfermeiros conseguiam mediar a temperatura das pessoas às décimas, com termómetros de mercúrio, já desde o século XIX, ou mesmo antes, falha-me a capacidade de compreender porque razão antes de 1970 não se conseguia medir com precisão a temperatura do ar.



Ainda agora sabemos perfeitamente que muitas estações meteorológicas do instituto e amadoras têm dados que certamente não são os fidedignos...má manutenção e  má instalação...imagina o que seria no inicio do século XX, certamente poucas preocupações existiriam...
Em relação aos termómetros hospitalares e eu que trabalho nessa área, hoje em dia felizmente já se utilizam termómetros com medição auricular (temperatura mais próxima com a central do corpo e por isso mais fidedigna), mas de certeza que um termómetro desses em termos meteorológicos de pouco vale...logo comparar uma coisa com outra parece-me irreal...

Em relação ao GFS....mantém neste run das 12h o frio das anteriores...bom indicador portanto...


----------



## martinus (30 Jan 2012 às 16:44)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

A MeteoGalicia anuncia uns dias de frio de origem polar, com temperaturas muito baixas:

"Comentario xeral para Galicia: 
Durante os primeiros días deste período haberá predominio da influencia anticiclónica cunha chegada de aire polar continental. Xa nos primeiros días da vindeira semana irase perdendo lixeiramente esa influencia. A probabilidade de chuvia será baixa en xeral, aumentando ó final do período. As temperaturas serán moi baixas ó principio, ascendendo ó final."

http://www.meteogalicia.es/web/pred...nid=A4EC637D68CA8E0D9938A1AF9C6164B2.EUME-01B


----------



## vinc7e (30 Jan 2012 às 17:06)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Não me lembro de ver uma iso -8  a varrer completamente Portugal de cima a baixo...Impressionante 
Está na hora de abrir um tópico com apostas para a temperatura mínima neste
evento que se aproxima


----------



## shli30396 (30 Jan 2012 às 17:16)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



vinc7e disse:


> Não me lembro de ver uma iso -8  a varrer completamente Portugal de cima a baixo...Impressionante
> Está na hora de abrir um tópico com apostas para a temperatura mínima neste
> evento que se aproxima



Eu para já quero é ver a saída 12Z do ECM. Se por acaso for mais parecido com o GFS, só aí é que fico um pouco mais descansado.


----------



## Lightning (30 Jan 2012 às 17:16)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Alguém me pode dizer, sff, a que horas é que o IM actualiza as previsões a 10 dias de acordo com esta RUN das 12h do GFS?


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Jan 2012 às 17:17)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



Lightning disse:


> Alguém me pode dizer, sff, a que horas é que o IM actualiza as previsões a 10 dias de acordo com esta RUN das 12h do GFS?



Pois, também fui logo lá cuscar...


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2012 às 17:27)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



martinus disse:


> Se os médicos e os enfermeiros conseguiam mediar a temperatura das pessoas às décimas, com termómetros de mercúrio, já desde o século XIX, ou mesmo antes, falha-me a capacidade de compreender porque razão antes de 1970 não se conseguia medir com precisão a temperatura do ar.



São coisas completamente diferentes. Na meteorologia há n factores externos que levam as que as temperaturas fiquem adulteradas, medir temperaturas não é propriamente uma brincadeira de crianças.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jan 2012 às 17:27)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Extensão máxima da vaguada prevista pelo ECMWF (previsão a 120h00, para 4 de Fevereiro):






ECMWF

A vaguada rapidamente se deslocará para leste, pelo que os valores de temperatura do ar em Portugal Continental deverão começar a regressar lentamente aos valores normais a partir do dia 5 em diante (primeiro no litoral e mais tarde no interior).


----------



## vinc7e (30 Jan 2012 às 17:28)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



Lightning disse:


> Alguém me pode dizer, sff, a que horas é que o IM actualiza as previsões a 10 dias de acordo com esta RUN das 12h do GFS?



Costuma ser de manha, por volta das 8h


----------



## jPdF (30 Jan 2012 às 17:29)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



mr. phillip disse:


> Pois, também fui logo lá cuscar...



Boas,

O IM usa o European Centre for Medium-Range Weather Forecasts, vulgo ECM para as previsões modelisticas automáticas, logo, só actualizará por volta das 20h com a saída das 12z do mesmo modelo.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2012 às 17:29)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

*Descida acentuada da temperatura *


> A ação de uma massa de ar fria transportada na circulação de um anticiclone situado no Norte da Europa, deverá afetar o estado do tempo em Portugal continental, a partir de dia 3.
> 
> Assim, o Centro de Previsão do Instituto de Meteorologia prevê, para o continente, uma descida significativa dos valores da temperatura do ar na ordem dos 6ºC a partir dessa data.
> 
> ...


----------



## David sf (30 Jan 2012 às 17:29)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



Lightning disse:


> Alguém me pode dizer, sff, a que horas é que o IM actualiza as previsões a 10 dias de acordo com esta RUN das 12h do GFS?



Nunca, o IM segue o ECMWF, por volta das 20:30.


----------



## Lightning (30 Jan 2012 às 17:32)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



David sf disse:


> O frio já não nos tiram, mas seria um desperdício não termos a siberiana na sua plenitude.



David, o provável vento moderado a forte que se faria sentir de acordo com estas cartas, especialmente no Domingo, iria ser nosso aliado ou nosso inimigo? Isto é, mesmo com este vento previsto, a temperatura conseguiria descer bem? O vento transportaria ar seco e frio, certo?


----------



## David sf (30 Jan 2012 às 17:42)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



Lightning disse:


> David, o provável vento moderado a forte que se faria sentir de acordo com estas cartas, especialmente no Domingo, iria ser nosso aliado ou nosso inimigo? Isto é, mesmo com este vento previsto, a temperatura conseguiria descer bem? O vento transportaria ar seco e frio, certo?



Amigo, no sentido que quanto mais vento de nordeste, maior é a entrada fria. E ao trazer ar continental até ao litoral. Inimigo quando se quer estabelecer uma boa mínima, pois impede as inversões térmicas. Com aquelas isos e sem vento as temperaturas bateriam recordes de décadas, ou absolutos, com o vento já será mais complicado.

Atenção que ainda nada está ganho, tal como disse ontem que nada estava perdido, o GFS está completamente sozinho, não tem nenhum modelo que o apoie.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2012 às 18:03)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



David sf disse:


> Amigo, no sentido que quanto mais vento de nordeste, maior é a entrada fria. E ao trazer ar continental até ao litoral. Inimigo quando se quer estabelecer uma boa mínima, pois impede as inversões térmicas. Com aquelas isos e sem vento as temperaturas bateriam recordes de décadas, ou absolutos, com o vento já será mais complicado.



Eventos destes sem vento são praticamente impossíveis. Em Portugal situações de frio severo têm sempre vento.


----------



## RMira (30 Jan 2012 às 18:20)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

O mais preocupante é mesmo perceber que o GFS continua sozinho...


----------



## Du_Ga (30 Jan 2012 às 18:20)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Mais uma notícia já avançada na imprensa:

"Temperaturas vão descer a pique esta semana

A partir de sexta-feira, grande parte do país estará com temperaturas negativas.

A semana vai ser fria e pelo meio vai ter também alguma chuva, mas a partir de sexta-feira, as temperaturas vão descer ainda mais.
Para já, ao longo da semana, o meteorologista Ricardo Tavares diz que se espera que a chuva apareça lá para quarta-feira – sobretudo no Litoral.
“Para amanhã, terça-feira, ainda se vai manter o céu pouco nublado ou limpo, as temperaturas não vão sofrer grandes variações e a partir de amanhã à tarde vai aumentar a nebulosidade no Litoral e Centro”, indica Ricardo Tavares.
“A partir de quarta-feira já teremos precipitação fraca no litoral. A partir de sexta-feira a descida da temperatura”, prevê o meteorologista.
A partir de sexta-feira, o destaque vai para o frio, com as mínimas a registarem descidas na ordem dos 6 graus.
Vai dar “*entrada de uma massa de ar bem mais fria que aquela que está agora, com temperaturas abaixo dos 0 graus em grande parte do país*”, descreve Ricardo Tavares.
O Instituto de Meteorologia não arrisca para já uma previsão rigorosa, mas admite que esta massa de ar frio que vai entrar na sexta-feira se possa estender pelo menos até dia 7."

_Fonte: Rádio Renascença_


----------



## David sf (30 Jan 2012 às 18:23)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



martinus disse:


> Segundo a Wikipédia, foi -32 C. em Espanha a 2 de Fevereiro de 1956. Essa página, de onde retirei a informação, aponta vários registos na Europa em Fevereiro de 1956, bem abaixo dos -40 C.
> 
> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:Lista_de_recordes_climáticos
> 
> Se os médicos e os enfermeiros conseguiam mediar a temperatura das pessoas às décimas, com termómetros de mercúrio, já desde o século XIX, ou mesmo antes, falha-me a capacidade de compreender porque razão antes de 1970 não se conseguia medir com precisão a temperatura do ar.



A melhor carta de arquivo da temperatura a 850 hpa que eu conheço, desde que há registos:






A última saída do GFS:






É assim tão diferente?


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Jan 2012 às 18:49)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Eu sinceramente espero que o evento seja mais com o ECMWF o apresenta, mais moderado, uma vez que como nem sequer se prevê precipitação não vejo muito em interesse em atingirmos tempertauras extremas...implica gastos de energia extra e acima de tudo risco de vida para os sem abrigo que infelizmente cada vez são mais...


----------



## seqmad (30 Jan 2012 às 18:58)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

ISO -10 pelo GFS em Lisboa na carta das 13h de Domingo?... É de desconfiar, pelo ECM não passará da Iso 0... ainda muitas incertezas...


----------



## Snifa (30 Jan 2012 às 19:04)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

O ECM 12 Z menos extremo que o GFS:






e o frio começa a ser varrido mais cedo:












frio virá , mas não creio que seja assim tão duradouro e forte como mostra o GFS... achei esta última run do GFS  12 z algo exagerada.... mas..nunca se sabe....


----------



## Sunnyrainy (30 Jan 2012 às 19:13)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



Snifa disse:


> frio virá , mas não creio que seja assim tão duradouro e forte como mostra o GFS... achei esta última run do GFS  12 z algo exagerada....



Eu acredito que seja algo do tipo: 70% ECMWF + 30% GFS, isto é, temperaturas baixas, mas nada a que Portugal não esteja habituado
Na minha analise Podemos no dia mais frio ter amplitudes térmicas da seguinte ordem:

Porto: -1/10ºC
Braga:-2/9ºC
Coimbra:-1/11ºC
Bragança:-6/1ºC
Lisboa: 3/11ºC
Faro:4/12ºC


----------



## Lightning (30 Jan 2012 às 19:15)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



mirones disse:


> O mais preocupante é mesmo perceber que o GFS continua sozinho...



Continua?


----------



## c.bernardino (30 Jan 2012 às 19:30)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



Snifa disse:


> O ECM 12 Z menos extremo que o GFS:
> 
> ...
> e o frio começa a ser varrido mais cedo:
> ...



O que me alerta é que a última run do ECMWF é mais "quente" que a anterior.
a depressão do mediterrâneo está numa posição pior.

adoro entradas frias, mas temos de ser cuidadosos.


----------



## cova beira (30 Jan 2012 às 19:37)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

eu sou da opinião que realmente sem precipitação todo este frio de pouco serve a não ser para bater recordes, também acho que quem terá razão será o gfs inclusive o frio ainda pode aumentar, assim que a siberiana entrar em França só terá a penisula iberica como opção de saída, quero deixar aqui o registo de que o percurso da siberiana em km é imenso vem desde a Sibéria na zona a norte da Mongólia.


----------



## stormy (30 Jan 2012 às 19:44)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Se há uns tempos o GFS foi promovido a "lixo", desta vez o ECMWF teve uma run que nem lixo é, é um autentico desastre...custa a entender como há tanto dinheiro gasto em pesquisa e depois veem modelos deitar cá para fora runs destas com tanto erro junto.

O GFS está ainda inconsistente apesar de tudo.
É notória a instabilidade no ensemble do GEFS  após o dia 4/5, e o que está para já garantido é que entre dia 2 e 5 ocorrerá uma queda significativa da temperatura.

A tendencia do ens do GEFS após dia 5/6 é de clara subida de temperatura, embora a 8/10  dias não haja uma recuperação para valores normais...logo espera-se tempo frio mas dentro do usual para a epoca.

Dado que os modelos não veem precipitação este cenario a medio e longo prazo é consistente com a deslocação da crista anticiclonica para leste com a manutenção de um fluxo anticiclonico fresco de N ou até de NW e o retrocesso da massa polar para o mediterraneo central...

Arrisco-me a dizer que nos proximos 15  dias pouca ou nenhuma chuva cairá e as temperaturas manter-se-hão algo abaixo do normal em grande parte do pais, mas especialmente no centro e sul.


----------



## c.bernardino (30 Jan 2012 às 19:51)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



stormy disse:


> Se há uns tempos o GFS foi promovido a "lixo", desta vez o ECMWF teve uma run que nem lixo é, é um autentico desastre...custa a entender como há tanto dinheiro gasto em pesquisa e depois veem modelos deitar cá para fora runs destas com tanto erro junto.



stormy,

isto é ironia ou... o que queres dizer com erro ?

obg


----------



## Agreste (30 Jan 2012 às 19:57)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

De entre o imenso lixo consigo resgatar um luminoso centro de altas pressões sobre a escandinávia tão ou mais teimoso que o dos açores.


----------



## stormy (30 Jan 2012 às 20:01)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



c.bernardino disse:


> stormy,
> 
> isto é ironia ou... o que queres dizer com erro ?
> 
> obg



Erro sim, se comparares o ECMWF com os ensembles gerados pelo GEFS, NAEFS, etc verás que a saida das 12z está completamente descontextualizada do padrão global.

Ainda por cima o modelo cria um padrão no Atlantico completamente fantasioso, com depressões em cavamento explosivo a surgir sabe-se lá de onde...bom...

Eu não digo que o GFS12z esteja correcto, pois tambem acho que está a exagerar, só que ao contrario do ECMWF o GFS não está completamente fora da dispersão do ensemble nem sequer está a fazer erros que não sejam admissiveis num padrão destes a 100h.

Na minha opinião esqueçam o ECMWF, pelo menos esta run...


----------



## Fil (30 Jan 2012 às 20:13)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Faro com -10ºC a 850 hPa


----------



## Snifa (30 Jan 2012 às 20:14)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Os efeitos adversos do frio intenso já se fazem sentir pela Europa 


segunda-feira, 30 de Janeiro de 2012 | 15:50

*Vaga de frio já matou dezenas de pessoas na Europa*

A vaga de frio que tem atingido a Europa de Leste já matou dezenas de pessoas. Só na Ucrânia já morreram 18 pessoas vítimas de hipotermia, segundo dados oficiais avançados pelo Governo. As baixas temperaturas deverão chegar a Portugal a partir da próxima quarta-feira, prevendo-se temperaturas negativas em 14 das 18 capitais de distrito, com o mercúrio a descer até aos zero graus em Lisboa.

Em algumas regiões da Ucrânia a temperatura desceu aos 16 graus negativos, durante o dia, e aos 26 negativos, durante a noite. O Ministério das Situações de Emergência informou ainda, através da página na Internet, que perto de 500 pessoas procuraram ajuda médica nos últimos três dias.

Já na Bulgária várias cidades estão completamente paralisadas. Escolas fechadas, estradas cortadas devido à neve e a um surto de gripe. Há registo de cinco vítimas mortais devido ao frio.

Na Polónia, as temperaturas baixaram até aos 27 graus negativos e durante o fim-de-semana, cerca de uma dezena de pessoas perdeu a vida.

Já na Sérvia morreram três pessoas e na Lituânia outras três.

Diário Digital com Lusa


http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=10&id_news=556041


----------



## stormy (30 Jan 2012 às 20:16)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Ao certo o que eu acho que se vai passar é que entre dia 4 e 6 poderemos ter valores muito abaixo do normal, um periodo curto mas bastante frio.
Valores de temperatura da ordem dos -8ºC em Bragança, proximos a 0ºC em todo o litoral e entre 0 e -5ºC em boa parte do interior sul.

Os dias tambem serão frios, com maximas da ordem dos 10ºC apenas no litoral sul e algumas regiões do litoral centro...ao que se junta o vento por vezes moderado de NE.

Então, a partir de dia 6 teremos a rotação do vento mais para N, e uma lenta subida da temperatura.

O ECMWF nesta run já quase corta o frio completamente pois rapidamente regenera a crista anticiclonica aqui a oeste...e faz isso com base na ocorrencia de duas ciclogeneses violentas no Atlantico...que vão fortalecer e atirar  a dorsal para cá.

Ora, este cenário não faz muito sentido..mesmo o ensemble do ECMWF vai contra o modelo, num caminho mais proximo ao GFS mas sem chegar a ser tão extremo.


----------



## c.bernardino (30 Jan 2012 às 20:17)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



stormy disse:


> Erro sim, se comparares o ECMWF com os ensembles gerados pelo GEFS, NAEFS, etc verás que a saida das 12z está completamente descontextualizada do padrão global.
> 
> Ainda por cima o modelo cria um padrão no Atlantico completamente fantasioso, com depressões em cavamento explosivo a surgir sabe-se lá de onde...bom...
> 
> ...



vamos lá ver, pelo que sei, as saidas dos modelos são todas físicamente possíveis. mesmo as n-perturbações corridas.

Claro que existem umas mais felizes que outras, agora falar em erro, é forte.


----------



## stormy (30 Jan 2012 às 20:22)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



c.bernardino disse:


> vamos lá ver, pelo que sei, as saidas dos modelos são todas físicamente possíveis. mesmo as n-perturbações corridas.
> 
> Claro que existem umas mais felizes que outras, agora falar em erro, é forte.



São fisicamente possiveis mas os modelos quando são postos a funcionar vão "digerir" dados, e esses dados nunca são representativos da completa realidade da atmosfera.
Há modelos que lidam bem com isso porque teem software que colmata esses erros...o que se passa com o ECMWF é que por vezes embarca em cenários muito extremos quer para o frio ou calor...geralmente modela uma atmosfera mais bloqueada e perturbada que a realidade.

Não faço a minima ideia da razão...será erro na admissão de dados..um programa com algum tipo de defeito...não sei, mas é consistente ao longo dos anos que o ECMWF tende a criar perturbações onde elas não existem...por exemplo no verão, faz cut-off´s aos pontapés.


----------



## MSantos (30 Jan 2012 às 20:23)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



Snifa disse:


> Os efeitos adversos do frio intenso já se fazem sentir pela Europa
> 
> 
> segunda-feira, 30 de Janeiro de 2012 | 15:50
> ...



Acho que esse valor dos -27ºC na Polónia no fim de semana é provavelmente mau jornalismo, eu estou numa das zonas mais frias do País e por aqui a temperatura durante o fim-de-semana não baixou dos -17ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jan 2012 às 20:25)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



Fil disse:


> Faro com -10ºC a 850 hPa



Brutal carta Fil.  

Eu acredito em mínimas próximo de 0ºC ou mesmo abaixo de zero no litoral algarvio e a temperatura dificilmente passará dos 10ºC durante os dias mais frios.


----------



## David sf (30 Jan 2012 às 21:49)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

A 96 horas são praticamente iguais, acho que o ECMWF se aproximou do GFS,a depressão do Mediterrâneo está mais próxima:












A grande diferença está a norte, a dorsal está mais forte no GFS do que no ECMWF. Isso faz a diferença toda, pois permite o AA estender-se em crista para a Escandinávia, incrementando o fluxo de leste na Europa ocidental.






O ECMWF impede o AA de subir, não lhe dando outra alternativa que não cair em cima de nós.






Neste momento é aqui que reside a grande diferença. No Atlântico, o que dá alguma esperança para que seja o GFS a ganhar esta disputa. O GFS está praticamente sozinho, o GEM tem um cenário parecido mas menos extremo. O ECMWF também está praticamente sozinho, o UKMO que é quase um primo do ECMWF tem algo muito diferente, é verdadeiramente desastroso. Os restantes modelos não servem para nada em situações deste tipo, complicadas de modelar.

Portanto, e quando começa a sair a run das 18z, que costuma trazer alguns disparates, mas que ontem foi a primeira a intuir a mudança de rumo do GFS, temos GFS e ECMWF a divergirem a 100 horas, alicerçados pelos ensembles, um combate modelístico ao mais alto nível. Até às 96 horas já ninguém nos tira uma -5 em Bragança e uma iso 0 em Lisboa, pelo menos, o que com ventos de nordeste é sinónimo de muito frio à superfície. Depois é uma incógnita, mas seria frustrante o fluxo de leste cessar, como mostra o europeu, quando estaríamos a 24 horas de ter a maior entrada fria do último meio século.

PS1: Desta vez concordo com o Stormy, a run das 12z do ECMWF é ridícula, mostrando inclusive um inacreditável pântano barométrico sobre o Atlântico a sul da Gronelândia, debaixo de uma área de baixos geopotenciais. Uma ciclogénese, mesmo que fraca por ali ajudaria a dispersar alguma da energia usada neste modelo para nos empurrar a dorsal para cima.

O GFS tem a depressão a cavar muito mais a oeste, e consequentemente a ajudar a impulsionar a dorsal para norte e não para leste. É a solução lógica, portanto aposto que pelo menos até às 120 horas a advecção fria vai se prolongar. Depois é ver se a dorsal resiste ao avanço dessa depressão.






PS2: Mais de 5000 visitantes no Meteociel para assistir a uma saída das 18z do GFS. Vai certamente abaixo não tarda nada, tem sido dificílimo ver as saídas nestes últimos dias, mas mostram que a Europa vive tempos animados, meteorologicamente falando.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jan 2012 às 22:06)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Brutal carta Fil.
> 
> Eu acredito em mínimas próximo de 0ºC ou mesmo abaixo de zero no litoral algarvio e a temperatura dificilmente passará dos 10ºC durante os dias mais frios.


Ainda ontem, dia 29, a temperatura mínima de Portimão-aeródromo foi de -0,4ºC.
Sendo assim, que valor poderá atingir nos próximos dias?!
Mesmo Faro-aeroporto chegou a uma mínima de 5,2ºC e castro Marim (RN Sapal) aos 5,1ºC. Sem iso´s negativas...


----------



## David sf (30 Jan 2012 às 22:18)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

A saída das 18z em vez de recuar, avança. Vejo o GFS muito confiante, segue na sua, cada vez mais forte, a 108 horas a iso -4 avança pelo atlântico fora, levamos com a siberiana por inteiro, que quase chega aos Açores:


----------



## Jorge_scp (30 Jan 2012 às 22:19)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



David sf disse:


> A grande diferença está a norte, a dorsal está mais forte no GFS do que no ECMWF. Isso faz a diferença toda, pois permite o AA estender-se em crista para a Escandinávia, incrementando o fluxo de leste na Europa ocidental.



E nesta run das 18z o GFS ainda reforça mais a dorsal... até agora está a correr bem! De tal forma que já coloca a massa de ar frio a entrar bem pelo Atlântico dentro...


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Jan 2012 às 22:23)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Acho que estamos perante uma Run "histórica"! Vou ampliar e mandar fazer um quadro para mais tarde recordar!


----------



## Fantkboy (30 Jan 2012 às 22:23)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Saída das 18z muito boa por enquanto! Digna de sonho!   Mas já sabemos que esta run é dada a extremos! Mas o facto de não ter recuado já é um bom presságio


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Jan 2012 às 22:27)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

É impressão minha ou até precipitação já aparece?


----------



## Snifa (30 Jan 2012 às 22:27)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*















:assobio: 

isto não estará algo extremo/exagerado demais?

Bem, é a run das  18z...mas de facto, e segundo o GFS , a tendência para uma bela entrada fria ( eventualmente histórica ) mantem-se.. vamos ver como evoluem as cartas à medida que o evento se aproxima.... cada vez falta menos tempo...


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jan 2012 às 22:29)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Impressionante, esta nova saída do GFS coloca a iso -12ºC a chegar ao Sul de Espanha.


----------



## Fantkboy (30 Jan 2012 às 22:29)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Não percebo o porque do GFS modelar precipitação ao largo da costa! Se alguem me puder ajudar!


----------



## RMira (30 Jan 2012 às 22:34)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

As grandes desilusões que já tivémos ao longo dos anos faz-me manter céptico quanto a tudo isto mas a convicção do GFS e esta saída pujante faz-me começar a acreditar que podemos estar próximos de um evento diferente do usual para o nosso país. E o mais engraçado é que a 120h se começa a ver precipitação...


----------



## Snifa (30 Jan 2012 às 22:34)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



Fantkboy disse:


> Não percebo o porque do GFS modelar precipitação ao largo da costa! Se alguem me puder ajudar!



Isso terá a ver com algum Lake effect, ou seja o ar muito frio em contacto com as águas mais "quentes" do oceano provoca alguma instabilidade/convecção atmosférica... daí a precipitação...prevista


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Jan 2012 às 22:38)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

com ou sem precipitaçao se mantiver será épico..

que ver as actualizaçoes do xcweather estou ansioso


----------



## David sf (30 Jan 2012 às 22:38)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

E dura, dura, dura,... 180 horas restabelece-se a advecção fria:






E ainda por cima:






Um cenário muito parecido ao que a run das 12z de sábado do ECMWF modelava para este mesmo dia:


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Jan 2012 às 22:39)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Agora até neve para aqui mete 

4,7mm com 2ºC e 300m de cota. 0,1mm com 1ºC e 0 de cota.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2012 às 22:41)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*


----------



## Fantkboy (30 Jan 2012 às 22:42)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Obrigado Snifa!

O GFS nesta run a apostar claramente numa vaga de frio!


----------



## Paula (30 Jan 2012 às 22:42)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Boas previsões..  modelos de sonho.
Convém manter a calma, pois ainda falta algum tempo. 



Já agora: precipitação nem vê-la


----------



## ruimartins (30 Jan 2012 às 22:46)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Correndo o risco de estar a dizer uma grande asneira, há alguma explicação para o facto de o I. Meteorologia ainda não ter as previsões a 10 dias alinhadas com o GFS? Não é o modelo de referência?...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Jan 2012 às 22:46)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

calma...para ja nao esta nada mal para o inverno que tivemos agora e uma facto e ja ontem alguns sites apostavam em precipitaçao em forma de neve no fim de semana alias o meteoblue mantem a tendencia mas a esta distancia falar de precipitaçao nao faz sentido pra ja

lol esta saida foi talvez a melhor que ja vi...ate 300 sempre com isos negativas!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jan 2012 às 22:46)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Ai que dia 7 de Fevereiro fazia sku em Olhão.  Aquela cut-off a SW do Algarve era a cereja em cima do bolo.


----------



## David sf (30 Jan 2012 às 22:47)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Outra saída épica (nem quero pensar se o ECMWF leva a sua avante, vai haver milhares de suicídios meteorológicos), mete por exemplo a 518 dam no Alentejo, San Sebastian, ao nível do mar, teria mais de 6 dias consecutivos com a máxima negativa. Isto a acontecer seria histórico, não só pela intensidade como pela duração, não há nada sequer comparável desde 1956.


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Jan 2012 às 22:51)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



ruimartins disse:


> Correndo o risco de estar a dizer uma grande asneira, há alguma explicação para o facto de o I. Meteorologia ainda não ter as previsões a 10 dias alinhadas com o GFS? Não é o modelo de referência?...



O instituto segue o ECMWF...o modelo europeu...por isso enquanto este for mais moderado...não verás nada de especial no IM...

De resto tudo na mesma, o GFS está muito confiante...quando assim é...temos de acreditar nele...embora tenha andado a falhar consecutivamente, nunca se manteve assim tão consistente como agora...
Venha lá o frio então...já que a precipitação escasseia, nada melhor que uma entrada siberiana bem seca...


----------



## Heat (30 Jan 2012 às 22:52)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Estive aqui! Para o caso de este evento se tornar histórico...


----------



## ruimartins (30 Jan 2012 às 22:54)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



MarioCabral disse:


> O instituto segue o ECMWF...o modelo europeu...por isso enquanto este for mais moderado...não verás nada de especial no IM...
> 
> De resto tudo na mesma, o GFS está muito confiante...quando assim é...temos de acreditar nele...embora tenha andado a falhar consecutivamente, nunca se manteve assim tão consistente como agora...
> Venha lá o frio então...já que a precipitação escasseia, nada melhor que uma entrada siberiana bem seca...



  obrigado


----------



## Fantkboy (30 Jan 2012 às 22:54)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

ansioso pelo ecmwf!


----------



## rubenpires93 (30 Jan 2012 às 22:57)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

A que horas sai a próxima saída do ECMWF ?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jan 2012 às 22:58)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

às 7 horas


----------



## Fantkboy (30 Jan 2012 às 23:01)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



rubenpires disse:


> A que horas sai a próxima saída do ECMWF ?



Mas antes temos o GFS as 4:30


----------



## pax_julia (30 Jan 2012 às 23:03)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Quero saber se compro lenha ou nao! Lembro-me de 2 e 3 graus negativos, mas 6 e 7. Nunca!


----------



## amando96 (30 Jan 2012 às 23:07)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Se isto se realizar vai ser muito grave.


----------



## Snifa (30 Jan 2012 às 23:12)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



amando96 disse:


> Se isto se realizar vai ser muito grave.



Sim, em especial para os grupos de risco, idosos, crianças, sem abrigo , e em geral para as pessoas que não teem a possibilidade de ter a casa minimamente aquecida, ou vestir  roupas adequadas..... também para a agricultura, já de si debilitada pela seca que se insinua...frios destes,prolongados, com geadas severas, iriam prejudicar ainda mais este sector...

Portugal não está habituado a estes frios...seria grave sim, pela intensidade, e sobertudo pela duração do evento... caso se confirmem as previsões do GFS...


----------



## David sf (30 Jan 2012 às 23:12)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

No momento em que o ECMWF já põe o frio a recuar, os ensembles do GFS mostram UNANIMIDADE:


----------



## rubenpires93 (30 Jan 2012 às 23:16)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Obrigado pessoal  Já agora se me puderem dizer as horas em que as saídas são disponíbilizadas tanto para o ECMWF como para o GFS tanto melhor ! Muito agradecido !

Em relação à entrada sibériana parece-me certa, resta esperar para saber se será com a intensidade que o GFS tem vindo a mostrar e se será em algum momento acompanhado de precipitação. E também resta aguardar pelo que o ECMWF diz até à run das 00h de quarta-feira !!


----------



## boneli (30 Jan 2012 às 23:17)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



Snifa disse:


> :assobio:
> 
> isto não estará algo extremo/exagerado demais?
> 
> Bem, é a run das  18z...mas de facto, e segundo o GFS , a tendência para uma bela entrada fria ( eventualmente histórica ) mantem-se.. vamos ver como evoluem as cartas à medida que o evento se aproxima.... cada vez falta menos tempo...




Que coisa linda de se ver...eu não lhe mexia mais..bem já agora acrescentava-lhe alguma precipitação..já estou a pedir muito não???

De facto  o GFS para além de insistir ainda aumenta o frio e de facto não falta assim tanto tempo. Penso que amanhã teremos mais algumas certezas absolutas.
A ver vamos.


----------



## David sf (30 Jan 2012 às 23:19)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



ruimartins disse:


> Correndo o risco de estar a dizer uma grande asneira, há alguma explicação para o facto de o I. Meteorologia ainda não ter as previsões a 10 dias alinhadas com o GFS? Não é o modelo de referência?...



Usa de facto o ECMWF, mas há aqui um pormenor:



> A ação de uma massa de ar fria transportada na circulação de um anticiclone situado no Norte da Europa, deverá afetar o estado do tempo em Portugal continental, a partir de dia 3.
> 
> Assim, o Centro de Previsão do Instituto de Meteorologia prevê, para o continente, uma descida significativa dos valores da temperatura do ar na ordem dos 6ºC a partir dessa data.
> 
> *Esta situação deverá manter-se até dia 7*, altura a partir da qual se espera uma subida gradual dos valores da temperatura.



http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/noticias/newsdetail.html?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/descida_temps.html






Não se enquadra com a previsão do ECMWF. O IM tem meteorologistas experientes, que pensam melhor que qualquer máquina, e que apostam para a manutenção do frio até dia 7, algo que só o GFS prognostica.


----------



## Jorge_scp (30 Jan 2012 às 23:26)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



David sf disse:


> No momento em que o ECMWF já põe o frio a recuar, os ensembles do GFS mostram UNANIMIDADE:



Pelo ensemble GFS, a probabilidade de termos pelo menos a iso -4ºC em Lisboa é já de 17/20, ou seja, 85%. E alguns membros colocam a -8ºC ou até mais baixo. Se não se confirmar será uma grande derrota do modelo. É que nem se pode dizer que a operacional, já de si fantástica, seja um outlier, pois está bem na média!


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Jan 2012 às 23:28)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



David sf disse:


> Usa de facto o ECMWF, mas há aqui um pormenor:
> 
> Não se enquadra com a previsão do ECMWF. O IM tem meteorologistas experientes, que pensam melhor que qualquer máquina, e que apostam para a manutenção do frio até dia 7, algo que só o GFS prognostica.



Sim David, em quando falamos em previsões descritivas alguma parte é sempre mais pessoal relativamente à leitura dos modelos...neste caso parece que os meteorologistas do IM acreditam que o GFS não é completamente disparatado...mas em relação ao panorama numérico, aí eles não podem fugir ao que o ECM prevê...


----------



## Paulo H (30 Jan 2012 às 23:32)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Concordo, a opinião dos nossos meteorologistas conta muito, e eles até são bem conservadores/cautelosos! Se eles dizem que vem descida de 6 ou 7C, acredito sim! 

Mas a cumprir-se o modelado pelo GFS, bem.. Seria uma pequena idade do gelo o viria aí!!  Eu trocava metade da descida de temperaturas, por precipitação! -6.5C de frio já é bom, mas -3C com precipitação é melhor!  

Em princípio amanhã por esta hora, o ECM já deve estar mais próximo do GFS (ou vice-versa..)


----------



## cornudo (30 Jan 2012 às 23:53)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



Paulo H disse:


> Concordo, a opinião dos nossos meteorologistas conta muito, e eles até são bem conservadores/cautelosos! Se eles dizem que vem descida de 6 ou 7C, acredito sim!
> 
> Mas a cumprir-se o modelado pelo GFS, bem.. Seria uma pequena idade do gelo o viria aí!!  Eu trocava metade da descida de temperaturas, por precipitação! -6.5C de frio já é bom, mas -3C com precipitação é melhor!
> 
> Em princípio amanhã por esta hora, o ECM já deve estar mais próximo do GFS (ou vice-versa..)



exatamente vice-versa!!!!!!!!acho que as atenções estão todas viradas para o gfs mas num entanto pode o ecm ganhar!acho que devemos pensar duma forma racional e não pensar com o coração mas sim com a ideia que todos os modelos nos dão!claro que todos gostariamos que o gfs ganhasse mas pode não ser assim!


----------



## João Sousa (30 Jan 2012 às 23:57)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Boa noite a todos,
Gostaria de saber a opinião de alguém, minimamente entendido, acerca da última saída operacional do GFS (GEFS Emsemble).

Obrigado


----------



## Jorge_scp (31 Jan 2012 às 00:06)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



João Sousa disse:


> Boa noite a todos,
> Gostaria de saber a opinião de alguém, minimamente entendido, acerca da última saída operacional do GFS (GEFS Emsemble).
> 
> Obrigado



Já foi aqui referido por mim e pelo David. 17 das 20 perturbações colocam pelo menos a iso -4ºC em Lisboa, pelo que teoricamente a probabilidade de isso acontecer é de 85%. A média do ensemble chega aos -5ºC em Lisboa, o que é raríssimo, ainda para mais a esta distância temporal. Há portanto muita concordância, o que é óptimo. É só esperar que os 15% não aconteçam!





Como se vê aqui, a saída principal apesar de espectacular, está dentro da média. Ou seja, ainda há algumas perturbações que levam a "caminhos" ainda mais frios. 

Apenas a duração do frio não é tão consensual. Nota-se que após o fim de semana alguns membros tendem logo a subir a temperatura. Aí sim, a run principal já é um outlier frio, ainda assim não completamente sozinha.


----------



## João Sousa (31 Jan 2012 às 00:10)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



Jorge_scp disse:


> Já foi aqui referido por mim e pelo David. 17 das 20 perturbações colocam pelo menos a iso -4ºC em Lisboa, pelo que teoricamente a probabilidade de isso acontecer é de 85%. A média do ensemble chega aos -5ºC em Lisboa, o que é raríssimo, ainda para mais a esta distância temporal. Há portanto muita concordância, o que é óptimo. É só esperar que os 15% não aconteçam!



Grande Jorge, muito obrigado! A ver vamos, mas era bem espectacular, tal coisa acontecer!

PS: O nosso Sporting é que enfim...


----------



## stormy (31 Jan 2012 às 00:38)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Pois JorgeSCP, já não fugimos muito ao frio.
Mesmo assim ainda deve suavizar um pouco como é costume...mas já é um cenário bastante fixo.

Quanto ao Longo prazo, é complicado que a dorsal quebre e se forme uma cut-off retrogada em direcção ao Atlantico, que depois viesse a dar numa situação como no ano passado em que o jet dividia-se num ramo bem a sul.

Como tal, o mais possivel a meu ver é que a dorsal começe a forçar o ar polar para leste, establecendo um bloqueio em omega aqui perto.

Mas vamos seguindo...pelo menos uma destas duas hipoteses no longo prazo são possiveis, e a meu ver, a devido ao padrão que se tem establecido ao longo do Inverno, o mais plausivel para já é o 2º cenário.


----------



## Gongas (31 Jan 2012 às 01:14)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Segundo o GFS parece haver uma pequena hipotese de existir precipitação durante a vaga de frio, concordam?


----------



## stormy (31 Jan 2012 às 01:21)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



Gongas disse:


> Segundo o GFS parece haver uma pequena hipotese de existir precipitação durante a vaga de frio, concordam?



Para já é muito arriscado apostar nisso.
O GFS vê uma pequena area de instabilidade a formar-se no litoral, fruto do "choque" entre o ar gelado continental e as aguas quentes.

É plausivel que isso venha a acontecer, e acontece algumas vezes nestas padrões sinopticos, só que depende muito da posição do cavado em altitude e da quantidade de ar frio que vai chegar...e repara que mesmo que chegue muito ar frio e o vento de NE seja muito forte, a instabilidade pode acabar por ser levada para o mar alto em vez de ficar aqui na costa.

Bom...é dificil prever, mas vamos acompanhando.
Pode ser que já durante o dia de amanhã apareçam algumas certezas nos modelos


----------



## Norther (31 Jan 2012 às 01:24)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



Gongas disse:


> Segundo o GFS parece haver uma pequena hipotese de existir precipitação durante a vaga de frio, concordam?




Eu concordo contigo e o litoral é o mais privilegiado, é aguardar porque ainda vai haver mudanças quase de certeza


----------



## nimboestrato (31 Jan 2012 às 01:27)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Estamos no meio do Inverno de 2012 . Quase toda a Europa está já ocupada pelo frio. Enregelada. Toda? Não. No seu flanco sudoeste, uma  pequena aldeia resiste, ainda e sempre ao invasor. E nos campos fortificados , desde Flávia a Pax Júlia, a vida não é fácil para as Guarnições Gélidas invasoras. Porém, os seus serviços secretos descobriram que no próximo fim de semana o Druida estará ausente num congresso, o Asterix temperado- marítimo  vai a Lutécia e o que caiu no caldeirão , garante da normalidade climática, estará perdido de paixão com mais uma visita de Fabala.
Desta vez , algum frio dos Urales chegará à ponta de Sagres.


----------



## MSantos (31 Jan 2012 às 02:13)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



nimboestrato disse:


> Estamos no meio do Inverno de 2012 . Quase toda a Europa está já ocupada pelo frio. Enregelada. Toda? Não. No seu flanco sudoeste, uma  pequena aldeia resiste, ainda e sempre ao invasor. E nos campos fortificados , desde Flávia a Pax Júlia, a vida não é fácil para as Guarnições Gélidas invasoras. Porém, os seus serviços secretos descobriram que no próximo fim de semana o Druida estará ausente num congresso, o Asterix temperado- marítimo  vai a Lutécia e o que caiu no caldeirão , garante da normalidade climática, estará perdido de paixão com mais uma visita de Fabala.
> Desta vez , algum frio dos Urales chegará à ponta de Sagres.



Uderzo e Goscinny não fariam melhor post, parabéns


----------



## vinc7e (31 Jan 2012 às 07:48)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

E lá se foi o frio quase todo ...


----------



## Jorge_scp (31 Jan 2012 às 08:23)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



Apetece mais chorar, mas isto até tem alguma graça. Mais uma tareia do ECMWF ao GFS. Incrível como o GFS ontem dava quase certeza absoluta, mesmo nos seus ensembles, e numa só run desvia completamente o caminho. Já começava a acreditar, ao ver tal convicção, mas no fundo algo me dizia que só iria ter a certeza quando o ECM o confirmasse. Essa confirmação nunca chegou, e agora nunca vai chegar. Eu que até sou um defensor do GFS começo a perder a paciência...

Resumindo, teremos então uma descida acentuada da temperatura para o fim de semana (só), mas para valores "normais" de uma entrada fria típica de Inverno. Esqueçam os records históricos. E chuva nem no horizonte ensemblístico...

ps: Risco muito elevado esta manhã de suicídios meteorológicos...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Jan 2012 às 08:31)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

suicídios meteorológicos????
não vejo porque!
continuam a prever -4ºC para Serpa


----------



## RMira (31 Jan 2012 às 08:33)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Bom dia a todos,

Sejamos sinceros, o GFS estava praticamente isolado! (Sim, isolado, porque apesar do GEM prever uma situação parecida empurrava-a mais para a zona de Itália, aliás como agora surge em praticamente todos os modelos).

O AA irá ganhar mais uma vez, o ECM que apesar de tudo sempre fortaleceu bastante o AA penso que levará a melhor...agora a questão é perceber se o GFS manterá a consistência desta saída nas 6Z ou se por outro lado, voltará a um outlier mais frio...

Vê-se ainda assim que esta saída do GFS está alguns furos acima de grande parte dos membros...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Fonte: Wetterzentrale


----------



## Sunnyrainy (31 Jan 2012 às 08:35)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Não percebo como é que o pessoal aqui no forum acreditou no GFS, quando é sabido por experiência que esse modelo não vale nada? Enfim... eu bem avisei. Como tenho vindo a insistir ao longo da semana não será nada "histórico", nem muito menos digna de recordação. Serão uns dias frios típicos de inverno Português. Ontem cheguei a dizer que Lisboa iria ter uma minima de 3ºC, mas com as ultimas cartas ja não acredito que a minima seja dos 5 para baixo, e as máximas subirão à vontade aos 12/13 ºC. É o clima que temos! Não adianta barafustar. Que venha a chuva (se ainda estiver prevista claro)
Parece que este inverno vai estar como o meu FCP em títulos 

PS: Estas pressões acima dos 1020 mbar previstas por tempo indefenido estão-me a deixar muito preocupado!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Jan 2012 às 08:45)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Mas para que tanto desespero??? não estou a perceber!
acho que -4ºC no Alentejo não é frio a sério?
Até o ECMWF prevê -2ºC para Beja
Como podem dizer que o frio se foi quase todo?
e se calhar na próxima saída até aumente o frio!


----------



## David sf (31 Jan 2012 às 08:55)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

É caso para perguntar: para que é que servem os ensembles? Porque saídas operacionais a dar para o torto ainda se entende, mas 21 ensembles a corroborarem-na, e de uma run para a outra sobem todos mais de 5ºC a 850 hpa é absolutamente inacreditável. Já não há pachorra para os desvarios do GFS, o seu rating já está abaixo de lixo.

De qualquer modo, três noites bastante frias já não nos tiram, se nunca tivessem modelado um evento histórico estávamos aqui todos relativamente satisfeitos.

E atenção, que deverá haver segundo round, a saída operacional do ECMWF é um outlier muito quente a partir das 192 horas (o UKMO a 144 horas intui-se que corrobora):






















A depressão que estraga a entrada siberiana (que é a que a 120 horas está a norte do Reino Unido) é bloqueada pelo anticiclone russo e desloca-se para sul, para o Mediterrâneo. Aí vai reforçar a depressão na Itália, restabelece-se a ponte anticiclónica Açores-Escandinávia e a circulação retrógrada no sul da Europa.


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2012 às 08:59)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Pois...estava-se mesmo a ver.... o GFS  ontem com o seu tremendo exagero...afinal o ECM tinha razão...frio virá , mas não será aquele absurdo ontem mostrado pelo GFS, e nem será tão duradouro...mas ainda vão ocorrer ajustes...

É preocupante que tirando alguma chuva prevista para amanhã , não se vislumbre no horizonte o regresso de precipitação de forma regular....isso sim começa a ser preocupante...


----------



## vitamos (31 Jan 2012 às 09:10)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Independentemente de toda a flutuação do modelo, independentemente do exagero que mais tarde é corrigido...

Tendo em conta alguns anitos de olhar para os vícios do GFS...

Nunca tal vi... É um "falhanço" (se assim se puder definir) grotesco do GFS. A questão como já foi referido não é a diferença para a saída operacional... É que mesmo todo o quadro de ensembles mexeu em simultâneo! Todas as perturbações se moveram em ... 6 horas! A esta distância e com todos os membros a convergirem... Sim será uma entrada fria jeitosa. Não, não será histórica... será breve, algo intensa, um possível evento invernal de alguma relevância.. nada mais que isso. E pior que tudo... nem "histórico" nem molhado... 

A menos que haja uma reviravolta, mas do que conheço dos modelos de previsão global... é esperar por uma próxima.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Jan 2012 às 09:15)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

vocês lá sabem...
eu já me contento com -4ºC ou até - 2ºC no quente Alentejo


----------



## Jorge_scp (31 Jan 2012 às 09:19)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Mas para que tanto desespero??? não estou a perceber!
> acho que -4ºC no Alentejo não é frio a sério?
> Até o ECMWF prevê -2ºC para Beja
> Como podem dizer que o frio se foi quase todo?
> e se calhar na próxima saída até aumente o frio!



O frio não se foi quase todo, mas foi retirado muito frio. As saídas de ontem do GFS punham muito, muito frio. Retirar muito frio não significa que se fique sem nenhum. Vai estar frio, mas nada a ver com o que o GFS mostrou ontem.

Aqui a questão é, como o David disse, a utilidade dos ensembles. É imcompreensível um recuo numa média de Temperaturas de -5ºC para 0ºC numa só saída. Ontem quase todos as possibilidades do GFS apontavam para iso's inferiores a -4ºC. Hoje, numa só saída, todas elas recuaram. 

O ensemble serve para tentar prever todas as evoluções (pelo menos 20) possíveis dando diferentes condições iniciais, aplicando pequenas perturbações, de modo a cobrir um certo erro de observações dos sensores, o nº limitado de pontos onde há observações, etc. Assim, supostamente, alguma das 20 hipóteses terá que ocorrer. Quando ontem já 17 das 20 apontavam para muito frio, supostamente era quase garantido que aconteceria, pois quase todas as condições iniciais perturbadas indicavam tal evolução. Algo de errado se passa com aquele modelo, não é a primeira vez que acontece.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Jan 2012 às 09:20)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

mas nas próximas saída pode voltar a colocar mais frio.
tive a ver agora os essembles e 18 dos 20 prevêem iso -4ºC, e algumas até -8ºC, a tocar em Portugal!


----------



## Agreste (31 Jan 2012 às 09:32)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

A falta de precipitação é o verdadeiro problema. Não conseguimos sair deste padrão porque regressam as pressões altas, bastante altas até com 1040 ou mais...

É muito pior que 2004-2005 e 1988-1989...


----------



## ferreira5 (31 Jan 2012 às 09:35)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



vitamos disse:


> Independentemente de toda a flutuação do modelo, independentemente do exagero que mais tarde é corrigido...
> 
> Tendo em conta alguns anitos de olhar para os vícios do GFS...
> 
> ...



Os falhanços do GFS têm sido uma constante esste  Inverno...acho melhor começarmos a olhar este modelo como uma simples tendência e olhar mais seriamente para o ECMWF...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (31 Jan 2012 às 09:46)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



ferreira5 disse:


> Os falhanços do GFS têm sido uma constante esste  Inverno...acho melhor começarmos a olhar este modelo como uma simples tendência e olhar mais seriamente para o ECMWF...



Concordo!! Que embuste


----------



## Aurélio (31 Jan 2012 às 09:47)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Ontem alguém falou em erro a run do ECM e bla bla bla ... que estava fora do resto dos membros .... bla bla bla, mas membros quais membros? Os membros são perturbações que são "introduzidas" e ao contrário do que tem sido dito podem mudar muito subitamente de uma run para outra como já aconteceu infinitamente N^M vezes ... não sei porque olham cegamente para os membros como algo "muito provável" quando em conformidade .....

O GFS sempre teve grande tendência para colocar grandes cenários de frio que depois á medida que se aproxima o dia tende a desaparecer ....
De qualquer modo ainda nada garante que não volte a ser reposto .....

Não sei qual a ideia de classificar o GFS como lixo apenas porque não dá frios históricos .....
Ao menos este modelo não anda a ver circulação zonal numa run e noutra a seguir coloca 1040 Mb em cima .....

Além disso andamos a bater sempre na mesma tecla neste Inverno ..... o que é interessante está sempre acima das 192 horas .....

Venha a seca extrema ....

PS: Não me agrada nadinha o que vejo a longo prazo com um super-anticiclone na ordem dos 1045 Mb em cima ou ligeiramente ao lado .... e algo me diz que por aqui ficará este mês todo ... e que não deverá cair quase nada ou nada de chuva ....
Parece-me que a atmosfera ficará completamente bloqueada ......


----------



## Rapido (31 Jan 2012 às 10:01)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Também começo a ficar seriamente preocupado com a ausencia quase total de chuva nos proximos tempos....amanha poderá cair alguma coisa mas nada de significativo....

Já estive a ver e há sistema de altas pressões sempre presente e bem à nossa frente no Atlantico, bloqueando qualquer entrada vinda de W ou NW....existirá alguma hipotese de uma entrada humida de SW por exemplo? Sei que em outras epocas do ano já vi isso acontecer,mas no inverno penso que nunca vi...


----------



## David sf (31 Jan 2012 às 10:08)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



Aurélio disse:


> Ontem alguém falou em erro a run do ECM e bla bla bla ...



Mas eu reafirmo. A run de ontem às 12z do ECMWF estava errada, já hoje está ligeiramente diferente, nomeadamente no Atlântico, junto da Terra Nova. E aposto que a dorsal não vai ficar tão em cima como este modelo mostra. É esperar para ver.

Quanto aos ensembles têm estado muito seguidistas face à operacional, mas a 14 de fevereiro serão substituídos por aqueles que hoje constituem a saída paralela do diagrama, que tem-se mostrado nos últimos dias bastante menos extrema.


----------



## ferreira5 (31 Jan 2012 às 10:19)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

um fim-de-semana fresquinho...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## duncan (31 Jan 2012 às 10:29)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

bom dia,ja vi dias melhores para frio e neve para cotas baixas,mas acho que so vamos ter uns 2 ou 3 dias frios depois vem novamente o tempo de primavera,pode ser que as coisas ainda mudem,mas ja vi que invernos como este, que normalmente o anticiclone dos açores teima sempre em ficar no local errado bloqueando a chuva e frio,pode ser que no proximo inverno ascoisas sejam melhores.ou se a nossa localizaçao geografica fosse outra.Porque a nivel da latitude ate nao estamos mal para termos frio,vejam o caso de atenas,hoje de madrugada ja teva a nevar.o nossso problema como sabem é o Atlantico e a corrente do golfo.


----------



## Fantkboy (31 Jan 2012 às 10:36)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

A carraça do anti-ciclone que tirou o ano  para nos chatear!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Jan 2012 às 10:42)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Esta saída do GFS prevê ainda mais frio para Sexta-feira


----------



## beachboy30 (31 Jan 2012 às 11:50)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

De facto, a ocorrência de frio será bastante rápida... 6ª, Sábado, quiçá Domingo, mas as temperaturas começam logo a subir (embora mantendo-se baixas, mas normais para a época). É caso para dizer "quase quase..." (em relação à entrada siberiana, que nos fica à porta, ou entra apenas um pouco no nosso território). 

Quanto à semana seguinte, o ECMWF na sua saída operacional mais recente coloca um SUPER AA com pressões ao centro da ordem dos 1045 hPa...  

Realmente, com um bloqueio destes, não há qualquer hipótese de entradas perturbadas de W/SW... E já lá vão 2 meses e picos deste padrão (com uma ou outra pequena mudança mas nada de especial)...


----------



## BARROS (31 Jan 2012 às 12:21)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



beachboy30 disse:


> De facto, a ocorrência de frio será bastante rápida... 6ª, Sábado, quiçá Domingo, mas as temperaturas começam logo a subir (embora mantendo-se baixas, mas normais para a época). É caso para dizer "quase quase..." (em relação à entrada siberiana, que nos fica à porta, ou entra apenas um pouco no nosso território).
> 
> Quanto à semana seguinte, o ECMWF na sua saída operacional mais recente coloca um SUPER AA com pressões ao centro da ordem dos 1045 hPa...
> 
> Realmente, com um bloqueio destes, não há qualquer hipótese de entradas perturbadas de W/SW... E já lá vão 2 meses e picos deste padrão (com uma ou outra pequena mudança mas nada de especial)...



Mas, a massa de ar frio estará a entrar diretamente, sem provocar aguaceiros antes?


----------



## irpsit (31 Jan 2012 às 12:38)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

O AA está e vai continuar estabelecido na Europa, portanto o muito frio é quase garantido na Europa. E estando um outro AA também ao lado de Portugal, eu acho que é quase garantido haver uma continuidade de duas ou três semanas de tendência fria e seca. A siberiana pode entrar, sair e reentrar várias vezes ao longo do próximo mês. Mas parece-me que irá haver suficiente para satisfazer muitos de vós.

Aliás, olhem para a jet stream como um predictor do tempo na Europa. Eu aqui na Islândia sempre que vejo a jet stream a passar por cá em toda a força, já sei que a Europa vai tremer de frio (pois isso significa um bloqueio algures a leste). Pelo contrário, se o bloqueio da Gronelândia chegar cá, empurra a jet stream para sul e traz o regresso do tempo ameno e húmido à Europa. 

Até 15 de Janeiro, tive um bloqueio a norte, a leste da Gronelândia, que empurrava a jet stream para mais perto do Reino Unido (mas nâo suficiente para ir até Portugal). Depois, o bloqueio desapareceu e a jet stream tem estado sempre cá em força, o que finalmente permite a siberiana na Europa.

Para já tenho a jet stream muito a norte. E não vejo tendência do AA da Gronelândia descer. Isso significa tempo frio e seco para as próximas semanas na Europa. Quando o padrão muda aqui, só se vêm as mudanças na Europa passado quase uma semana ou duas.

E se a tendência da jet stream é assim tão a norte, eu duvido que pelo menos até Março, vá chover em Portugal de maneira significativa. E depois de Abril a jet stream normalmente já não desce mais. Portanto um cenário de seca em Portugal até ao Outono parece-me muito provável.


----------



## Iceberg (31 Jan 2012 às 13:46)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*

Depois da onda de calor de 2003, parece-me que esta seca de 2012 também poderá ficar para a história ... mas aguardemos uma semana de cada vez, mês após mês ... mas os indicadores não são de facto nada animadores para a ocorrência de precipitação significativa nos próximos tempos ...


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2012 às 13:58)

*Re: Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2012*

Por uma saída tirar frio, não é preciso fazer aqui um rio com tanta lágrima derramada. 

E, já agora, quem é que não iria ficar contentado com isto?


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jan 2012 às 14:06)

Lightning disse:


> Por uma saída tirar frio, não é preciso fazer aqui um rio com tanta lágrima derramada.



Concordo. Os modelos estão num desvairo monumental, há que esperar mesmo para ver. O modelo operacional mudar é uma coisa mas como já se disse, as médias dos ensembles mudarem tão bruscamente numa run é um bocado... suspeito. Talvez o AA não fique tão em cima e já me contentava com mínimas de -3 ou -4ºC, mas apesar deste meu optimismo... Também há uma parte pessimista. Veremos as próximas runs.


----------



## Shimmy (31 Jan 2012 às 14:10)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Ontem cheguei a dizer que Lisboa iria ter uma minima de 3ºC, mas com as ultimas cartas ja não acredito que a minima seja dos 5 para baixo



Há uma coisa que não percebo. Tanto no IM como na maior parte dos programinhas para tlmv, as mínimas previstas dos últimos dias têm sido dos 6º para cima, e o Sunny disse aqui há umas horas que não acreditava que a mínima descesse abaixo dos 5º no frio que se avizinha neste fds.

No entanto como sou da aviação e como vivo mesmo ao lado do aeroporto, sigo os Metar's, e tenho visto o seguinte nos últimos dias:

LPPT 300530Z VRB01KT CAVOK 02/M00 Q1024
LPPT 300630Z VRB02KT CAVOK 02/M00 Q1024
LPPT 310700Z 30001KT CAVOK 02/01 Q1023

Para o caso de alguém não saber ler metar's, tem havido registo de 2ºC nas últimas 2 noites e tenho quase a certeza que na anterior também. Porque razão as mínimas apontam sempre para temperaturas pelo menos 3 4 graus acima? Porque é que o Sunny duvida que passe abaixo de 3? Os registos de Metar não contam? Não são fiáveis?


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2012 às 14:13)

SpiderVV disse:


> Concordo. Os modelos estão num desvairo monumental, há que esperar mesmo para ver. O modelo operacional mudar é uma coisa mas como já se disse, as médias dos ensembles mudarem tão bruscamente numa run é um bocado... suspeito. Talvez o AA não fique tão em cima e já me contentava com mínimas de -3 ou -4ºC, mas apesar deste meu optimismo... Também há uma parte pessimista. Veremos as próximas runs.



Sim, também concordo com o que disseste.

O objectivo do meu post anterior foi tentar demonstrar os contrastes que vão neste tópico nestes últimos dias. Parece que estamos a assistir a uma partida de futebol, toda a gente vibra consoante o resultado que o jogo dá. 

Ou então também se pode comparar àquele anúncio de televisão antigo (é ao contrário mas para se adaptar a esta situação tem mesmo de ser assim ):

"Tira, tira, tira - Oooohhhhhhh"
"Põe, põe, põe - Yyyyeeeeeeeeaaaahhhhhh"

Desculpem o off-topic.

Voltando ao assunto, nas próximas saídas há tanta possibilidade de tirar como por. Acredito que aconteçam ambas as coisas.


----------



## Du_Ga (31 Jan 2012 às 16:22)

Segundo me parece, a Run das 12z do GFS volta a colocar o frio novamente...não como ontem, mas um pouco melhor que a Run das 6z, pelo menos para sexta-feira e sábado!


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Jan 2012 às 16:36)

A meu ver ambos os modelos caminharam no sentido que já era esperado...o GFS moderou-se mais e caminhou ligeiramente em direcção ao que o ECM previa...o europeu coloca já algum frio..mas será praticamente só na sexta que as isos negativas "varrerão" o continente...
Acho um cenário mais plausível e portanto mais provável que o anterior...
Infelizmente o nosso AA vai continuar bem junto de nós...se migrasse uns dias mais para oeste isso sim seria bom para que a entrada siberiana fosse mais idêntica à previsão inicial do GFS...

Assim sendo...talvez não a diminuição dos 6ºC que se falou...eu fico-me pela metade...
O interior norte e centro baixará em alguns locais os -6ºC e a norte talvez os -7ºC...o litoral norte e centro deverá baixar os 0ºC...mas nada de extraordinário portanto...


----------



## c.bernardino (31 Jan 2012 às 17:37)

MarioCabral disse:


> A meu ver ambos os modelos caminharam no sentido que já era esperado...o GFS moderou-se mais e caminhou ligeiramente em direcção ao que o ECM previa...o europeu coloca já algum frio...



Mario,

com o devido respeito mas os outputs que vi do ecmwf foram coerentes... ele sempre colocou *algum* frio.

Compreendi as criticas que membros do forum fizeram à saida das 12h de ontem do ecmwf mas sem dúvida que este inverno o ECMWF tem sido bem mais certeiro que o GFS.

Não quer dizer que assim continue.
Nem quero dizer que o gfs é "lixo" ou desperdicio de milhões.

atentemos a saida do europeu... falta pouco.


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Jan 2012 às 17:53)

c.bernardino disse:


> Mario,
> 
> com o devido respeito mas os outputs que vi do ecmwf foram coerentes... ele sempre colocou *algum* frio.
> 
> ...



Quando fiz referencia que o ECMWF coloca já algum frio não quis dizer que já não mostrasse isso nas runs anteriores...mas que aumentou ligeiramente a entrada fria...

E sim...esta ano tem sido ele mais certeiro...mas essa é uma questão que dá para muita discussão...qual o modelo mais fidedigno...


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2012 às 18:19)

MarioCabral disse:


> mas que aumentou ligeiramente a entrada fria...



É isso mesmo. 

O ECM meteu mais frio e aproximou-se mais daquilo que o GFS mostra actualmente.


----------



## c.bernardino (31 Jan 2012 às 18:22)

A saida do ecmwf... está mais fria!
Realmente é estranho.
será que a saida das 12h do ecmwf é processada com menos dados ou de forma diferente da saida dos 00h?


----------



## Jota 21 (31 Jan 2012 às 18:30)

Shimmy: dificilmente haverá resposta a esse tipo de perguntas nesta fase do "campeonato"...


----------



## Weatherman (31 Jan 2012 às 18:43)

Shimmy disse:


> Há uma coisa que não percebo. Tanto no IM como na maior parte dos programinhas para tlmv, as mínimas previstas dos últimos dias têm sido dos 6º para cima, e o Sunny disse aqui há umas horas que não acreditava que a mínima descesse abaixo dos 5º no frio que se avizinha neste fds.
> 
> No entanto como sou da aviação e como vivo mesmo ao lado do aeroporto, sigo os Metar's, e tenho visto o seguinte nos últimos dias:
> 
> ...



São fiáveis as estações são da vaisala e o profissionais de serviço são do IM


----------



## c.bernardino (31 Jan 2012 às 18:44)

Lightning disse:


> É isso mesmo.
> 
> O ECM meteu mais frio e aproximou-se mais daquilo que o GFS mostra actualmente.



Lightning,

Na minha opinião, e salvo erro meu, o ECMWF só meteu mais frio nesta run que est´a sair agora.

A grande novidade desta run nem é a intensidade da entrada, é a duração da mesma... indo até 3a feira, pelo menos.

vamos ver ... e *medir*.


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2012 às 18:47)

c.bernardino disse:


> Lightning,
> 
> Na minha opinião, e salvo erro meu, o ECMWF só meteu mais frio nesta run que est´a sair agora.
> 
> ...



Sim, nada melhor do que aguardar pacientemente por mais saídas para ver aquilo que ainda não está confirmado: a duração e intensidade deste evento.

Porque o frio, esse, está mais que garantido.

Off-topic: já fico contente se registar -1ºC ou 0ºC certinhos.


----------



## Agreste (31 Jan 2012 às 18:59)

De nordeste, seca como um bacalhau não pegou, as altas pressões não permitiram...

Que tal experimentar uma coisa ligeiramente diferente. Que tal uma entrada de norte pura e mais ou menos dura? Não me parece que o frio tenha acabado, acho que fez um pequeno compasso de espera...


----------



## Gerofil (31 Jan 2012 às 19:25)

Possibilidade de chuva ou aguaceiros fracos para a madrugada de Quinta-feira ...


----------



## Paula (31 Jan 2012 às 19:34)

Gerofil disse:


> Possibilidade de chuva ou aguaceiros fracos para a madrugada de Quinta-feira ...



Também já tinha lido isso algures, mas não dei muita atenção pois não tinha visto em mais nenhum sitio a indicação de precipitação.

A sibreriana já estará por cá nessa altura?


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2012 às 19:37)

Paula disse:


> Também já tinha lido isso algures, mas não dei muita atenção pois não tinha visto em mais nenhum sitio a indicação de precipitação.
> 
> A sibreriana já estará por cá nessa altura?



Não. Na madrugada de quinta-feira ainda não. Deverá ser uma madrugada até com temperaturas mínimas mais amenas, falando no Litoral.


----------



## Johnny (31 Jan 2012 às 19:38)

Mt interessantes as previsões para as próximas horas em Montalegre, 2º o site oficial do município...

http://www.cm-montalegre.pt/tempo.php?pid=296


----------



## godzila (31 Jan 2012 às 19:44)

este modelo mete realmente alguma precipitação para a madrugada de quinta.




mas o frio ainda não deve ter chegado por esta altura, mas com um pouco de sorte. que sabe...


----------



## Norther (31 Jan 2012 às 20:00)




----------



## Norther (31 Jan 2012 às 20:09)

mas a siberiana so chega pela 1 da manha, neve só acima dos 1200m


----------



## David sf (31 Jan 2012 às 20:51)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012*



David sf disse:


> A 96 horas são praticamente iguais, acho que o ECMWF se aproximou do GFS,a depressão do Mediterrâneo está mais próxima:
> (...)
> 
> A grande diferença está a norte, a dorsal está mais forte no GFS do que no ECMWF. Isso faz a diferença toda, pois permite o AA estender-se em crista para a Escandinávia, incrementando o fluxo de leste na Europa ocidental.
> ...








O mesmo momento, 24 horas mais tarde pelo ECMWF. Eu diria que se trata da média dos dois no Mediterrâneo. Mas como foi escrito por mim e pelo Stormy, a modelação do Atlântico do ECMWF estava errada, pois agora é quase igual ao que o GFS mostrava há 24 horas.

A mais recente saída do ECMWF mantém a iso 0 indefinidamente na península, reforçada no final por uma nortada bastante interessante. Da saída ensemblistica, uma imagem do desvio padrão do z500 a 168 e a 192 horas:











Deve haver pelo menos um cluster do ECMWF a apostar por uma cut-off retrógrada, que se dirigiria para o atlântico. Será?


----------



## stormy (31 Jan 2012 às 21:01)

godzila disse:


> este modelo mete realmente alguma precipitação para a madrugada de quinta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É uma frente fria, mas como vem de NE/N não vai actuar sobre ar muito quente nem humido..logo..a precipitação será escassa mas concerteza de neve a cotas de uns 800m no norte.

Após a passagem da frente a temperatura descerá, assim como a humidade, e o vento rodará para NE tornando-se moderado a forte em alguns locais.

E assim começará a nossa entrada fria.

Ontem fui bastante feliz na minha intrepertação dos modelos...e para já o cenário que se vai fixando é uma versão um pouco menos agressiva do frio que o GFS12z de ontem modelava, mas mesmo assim teremos valores de T850 da ordem dos -3 a -4ºC em Lisboa, -7 a -8ºC em Bragança e -2 a -4ºC no Algarve.
O cenário do ECMWF12z de ontem foi mesmo para o "lixo"...e o Europeu na saida das 12z de hoje já nos dá conta de um cenário bastante mais sólido e congruente no curto e médio prazo.

Com base no GFS12z de hoje e no ECMWF12z de hoje podemos afirmar com alguma segurança que este evento frio durará pelo menos até dia 7, sendo que após isso o AA regressará á medida que a dorsal Atlantica se move para leste.
Assistiremos a uma subida de temperatura á medida que o fluxo roda para N e é-nos cortada a fonte de ar Polar.

A consistencia dos modelos é suficiente para afirmarmos que durante o periodo entre dia 7Fev e 10Fev não teremos precipitação e o tempo será de sol com temperaturas mais amenas, e uma probabilidade acrescida de nevoeiros já que a chegada de ar mais ameno é geralmente precursora de nevoeiros advectivos e radiativos no nosso Inverno.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jan 2012 às 21:24)

Johnny disse:


> Mt interessantes as previsões para as próximas horas em Montalegre, 2º o site oficial do município...
> 
> http://www.cm-montalegre.pt/tempo.php?pid=296



Montalegre é um caso à parte em Portugal.
A precipitação anual é em geral elevada e, devido à elevada altitude, muito propícia a ter vários episódios de precipitação sob a forma de neve.
Quando se fala de queda de neve em Portugal não há melhor lugar para a procurar, tirando como é óbvio a Serra da Estrela, do que o planalto Barrosão, rodeado de *várias montanhas* acima dos 1200 mts de altitude e com uma altitude média aproximada aos 1000 mts.
Será dos 1ºs lugares a receber a iso 0, será também dos locais mais propícios à queda de precipitação...


----------



## Johnny (31 Jan 2012 às 21:39)

Nem mais!:thumbsup




Aristocrata disse:


> Montalegre é um caso à parte em Portugal.
> A precipitação anual é em geral elevada e, devido à elevada altitude, muito propícia a ter vários episódios de precipitação sob a forma de neve.
> Quando se fala de queda de neve em Portugal não há melhor lugar para a procurar, tirando como é óbvio a Serra da Estrela, do que o planalto Barrosão, rodeado de *várias montanhas* acima dos 1200 mts de altitude e com uma altitude média aproximada aos 1000 mts.
> Será dos 1ºs lugares a receber a iso 0, será também dos locais mais propícios à queda de precipitação...


----------



## David sf (31 Jan 2012 às 22:04)

Não sei se já se aperceberam, mas depois do forte recuo do GFS hoje de manhã, tem vindo de novo a melhorar aos poucos, e nesta última run já temos de novo a -4 em Lisboa e a -10 às portas de Bragança. Não sendo a selvajaria de frio que tínhamos ontem, parece que o recuo não será assim tão grande, até porque o ECMWF já começou também a aumentar o frio:


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jan 2012 às 22:16)

Boa noite

É bom ver que nem todo o frio foi retirado. Mas atenção ao pormenor de estarmos a ver a run das 18h.
Estas run`s, sejam a das 6h ou a das 18h, tipicamente não são aquelas mais acertadas.
Certamente ainda não percebi como isto funciona entre run`s mas deviam todas elas ter os mesmos parâmetros para previsão.
Volto ao mesmo: as run`s das 12 e das 0h são por norma diferentes (por vezes demasiado diferentes) das outras. As das 6h e das 18h teem parametrizações diferentes? Que não as publiquem e utilizem apenas para estudos internos.
Agora dar uma ferramenta assim, sem sabermos quais os parâmetros diferenciados entre elas, leva a erros de juízo (involuntário) constantes.


----------



## David sf (31 Jan 2012 às 22:17)

Snifa disse:


> :assobio:
> 
> isto não estará algo extremo/exagerado demais?
> 
> Bem, é a run das  18z...mas de facto, e segundo o GFS , a tendência para uma bela entrada fria ( eventualmente histórica ) mantem-se.. vamos ver como evoluem as cartas à medida que o evento se aproxima.... cada vez falta menos tempo...



Voltou tudo ao mesmo, run das 18z de hoje muito parecida à de ontem, ao nível do frio a 850 hpa a -12 está no sul de Espanha:


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jan 2012 às 22:20)

Ui que esta run do GFS volta a carregar bem no frio. A 108 horas a iso -12ºC na Andaluzia.  Impressionante.  Impressionante é o número de horas com a iso -4ºC no Algarve, nunca me lembro de ver este cenário.


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2012 às 22:53)

David sf disse:


> Voltou tudo ao mesmo, run das 18z de hoje muito parecida à de ontem, ao nível do frio a 850 hpa a -12 está no sul de Espanha:




Impressionante também, para Domingo,  ali no centro de Espanha sensivelmente, a ISO* -16*:  







mais uma run algo extrema do GFS..


----------



## Stinger (1 Fev 2012 às 04:36)

Era engraçado haver nevoeiro e depois ficar como sincelo


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Fev 2012 às 08:39)

Como é possível o IM na previsão a 10 dias prever apenas -1ºC para Beja sábado e domingo e 7ºC para segunda!!
Não vejo condições para a mínima subir 8ºC de domingo para segunda!


----------



## ecobcg (1 Fev 2012 às 08:47)

A Run das 00Z do GFS e do ECM mantêm muito frio para cá, com Isos negativas sempre em cima de nós...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Fev 2012 às 08:57)

pois e o IM prevê apenas -1ºC para Beja


----------



## vitamos (1 Fev 2012 às 09:19)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> pois e o IM prevê apenas -1ºC para Beja



Já foi aqui explicado várias vezes  que o output do IM a mais de 3 dias é a leitura simples do modelo ECMWF... Ora se o ECM apresenta na zona de Beja a iso -2 a 850 hPa, valor que não é tão baixo assim, qual a admiração de a previsão automática estar a indicar esse valor?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Fev 2012 às 09:29)

a questão é que o ECM prevê iso -4ºC


----------



## vitamos (1 Fev 2012 às 09:33)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> a questão é que o ECM prevê iso -4ºC



E...? Porque é que com uma iso -4 a 850hPa (1500m de altitude aproximada) não hão-de estar -1ºC à superfície?


----------



## David sf (1 Fev 2012 às 09:35)

vitamos disse:


> Já foi aqui explicado várias vezes  que o output do IM a mais de 3 dias é a leitura simples do modelo ECMWF... Ora se o ECM apresenta na zona de Beja a iso -2 a 850 hPa, valor que não é tão baixo assim, qual a admiração de a previsão automática estar a indicar esse valor?



Mas há algo estranho nas automáticas do IM, e já não é a primeira vez que tal acontece. A partir das 72 horas, tanto o IM como a AEMET usam os outputs automáticos do ECMWF. Num modelo com uma malha de 16 km não faz sentido que o IM preveja 1 grau de mínima no domingo em Elvas, e os espanhóis prevejam mínima de -3 graus em Badajoz.


----------



## vitamos (1 Fev 2012 às 10:00)

David sf disse:


> Mas há algo estranho nas automáticas do IM, e já não é a primeira vez que tal acontece. A partir das 72 horas, tanto o IM como a AEMET usam os outputs automáticos do ECMWF. Num modelo com uma malha de 16 km não faz sentido que o IM preveja 1 grau de mínima no domingo em Elvas, e os espanhóis prevejam mínima de -3 graus em Badajoz.



Sim David eu recordo-me do assunto ter sido discutido por aqui.

Diz-me também o senso comum que a mínima tanto para Sábado como para Domingo descerá mais que -1ºC, apesar de o jogo inversão térmica / frio em altitude deixe alguma indefinição do "até onde poderá descer". 

Apenas esclareci duas noções que me parecem importantes. A 1ª é que se trata de um output a partir de Sexta Feira e não uma previsão elaborada por meteorologista. A 2ª que ter uma iso -4 a 850hPa nada diz sobre a temperatura à superfície.


----------



## Redfish (1 Fev 2012 às 10:07)

Com esta entrada de massa de ar frio, tambem devemos ter em conta a intensidade do vento prevista (moderado) que provocará uma maior sensação de frio...
Nas terras altas então deverão ser uns dias bem complicados...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Fev 2012 às 10:09)




----------



## ferreira5 (1 Fev 2012 às 11:07)

O que eu sei é que chuva nem vê-la!


----------



## meteo (1 Fev 2012 às 11:31)

ferreira5 disse:


> O que eu sei é que chuva nem vê-la!



Pois  Tanto pelo GFS,como ECMWF vê-se uma vez mais o anticiclone em crista à frente de Portugal,ou a Noroeste mais uma vez fortissimo. Assim não há depressão Atlântica que nos atinja.Precipitação relevante até dia 10 não me pareçe.Só se isto mudar bastante. Incrivel desde Novembro,o anticiclone estar sempre a regenerar-se no mesmo sítio
Enfim,aproveite-se o frio!


----------



## martinus (1 Fev 2012 às 12:48)

Para os próximos dias, diversas localidades portuguesas podem vir a obter os registos de temperatura mais baixa do século XXI (até ao momento...), ou não se põe essa possibilidade?


----------



## Lightning (1 Fev 2012 às 12:49)

É, de facto, uma boa combinação... 

Vento fraco ou nulo = mínimas bem jeitosas. É pena é os modelos mostrarem, neste momento, esta situação de vento fraco só para a madrugada de Domingo.


----------



## Paula (1 Fev 2012 às 13:55)

Lightning disse:


> É, de facto, uma boa combinação...
> 
> Vento fraco ou nulo = mínimas bem jeitosas. É pena é os modelos mostrarem, neste momento, esta situação de vento fraco só para a madrugada de Domingo.



Digam-me se estiver errada: o vento supostamente não faz aumentar a sensação de frio, e não o contrário?


----------



## stormy (1 Fev 2012 às 14:07)

Paula disse:


> Digam-me se estiver errada: o vento supostamente não faz aumentar a sensação de frio, e não o contrário?



O vento aumenta a sensação de frio, mas impede as inversões térmicas.
A inversão térmica ocorre numa atmosfera estavel, sem vento, em que a camada mais proxima ao solo ( a PBL), que se extende do nivel do solo (0m) a cerca de 300-500m de altitude, arrefece muito mais rapidamente que a atmosfera acima dela.


----------



## vitamos (1 Fev 2012 às 14:07)

Paula disse:


> Digam-me se estiver errada: o vento supostamente não faz aumentar a sensação de frio, e não o contrário?



O vento faz de facto aumentar a sensação mas não permite que as temperaturas baixem tanto.


----------



## Paula (1 Fev 2012 às 14:23)

Obrigada pelos esclarecimentos, vitamos e stormy  

Frio virá. Vento também parece que sim, mas deverá ser fraco.


----------



## ACalado (1 Fev 2012 às 14:54)

Previsão temperaturas até a próxima Sexta-Feira


----------



## RMira (1 Fev 2012 às 15:00)

Boa tarde a todos,

Daqui a algum tempo vai começar a arrefecer.

E nisto do ver modelos parei nas fax charts e verifiquei uma coisa diferente do normal nestas modelações até agora, uma pequena baixa pressão a oeste de Portugal...se calhar ainda vai dar que falar nas próximas saídas este ponto 1023hPa...






Fonte: Meteociel


----------



## Norther (1 Fev 2012 às 15:56)

Era bom que o AA nos deixa-se e o GFS modelou algo para o meio do mês deslocando para norte e unindo-se ao da Gronelândia fazendo bloqueio, teríamos umas belas isos com precipitação vinda de N e se o A se aguentasse uma depressão a contornar o A vinda de SW


----------



## Lightning (1 Fev 2012 às 16:04)

Esta última saída do GFS pouco ou nada alterou em relação ao frio.

O IM fala em mínima de apenas 2ºC para Sábado mas eu acredito que desça mais do que isso.


----------



## Rapido (1 Fev 2012 às 17:05)

Norther disse:


> Era bom que o AA nos deixa-se e o GFS modelou algo para o meio do mês deslocando para norte e unindo-se ao da Gronelândia fazendo bloqueio, teríamos umas belas isos com precipitação vinda de N e se o A se aguentasse uma depressão a contornar o A vinda de SW



Eram estas entradas de SW que perguntei aqui, qualquer a probabilidade ou com que frequencia ocorrem entradas de SW em pleno inverno no nosso país? É que no Verão já vi muitas,de Inverno, nem por isso....Mas neste momento, com o AA tão persistente na sua posição, parece-me a nossa "best shot" para voltarmos a ter precipitação.


----------



## Jorge_scp (1 Fev 2012 às 17:15)

Rapido disse:


> Eram estas entradas de SW que perguntei aqui, qualquer a probabilidade ou com que frequencia ocorrem entradas de SW em pleno inverno no nosso país? É que no Verão já vi muitas,de Inverno, nem por isso....Mas neste momento, com o AA tão persistente na sua posição, parece-me a nossa "best shot" para voltarmos a ter precipitação.



Pelo contrário, é no Inverno que por vezes ocorrem bastante entradas de SW. Os Invernos chuvosos no Centro/Sul do país estão quase todos associados a entradas de SW resultantes de depressões Atlânticas a W/SW quando estamos com um padrão NAO-. Foi o que ocorreu em Dezembro 2009 e 2010, assim como em Novembro/Dezembro 1989 onde se bateram records de precipitação no Sul.


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Fev 2012 às 17:27)

O GFS nesta run das 12h mantém a previsão de frio, por isso é dado como certo quando faltam tão poucas horas de distância...já esta madrugada o norte começará a sentir a sua chegada...
Mostra também que este episódio, ao que tudo indica, não será tão demorado como previsto inicialmente...sexta e sábado serão dias bem frios, mas domingo voltam a subir ligeiramente as temperaturas...não tanto com também já foi previsto...há até uma tendência para mais uma entrada fria(não tanto como esta) no final da próxima semana...
O ECMWF e o GFS estão quase em total acordo nas isos que chegam até nós, o primeiro um pouco menos frio...
Bragança com iso -8ºC...deverá por exemplo chegar aos -7ºC...
Porto com iso -4ºC...deverá aproximar-se dos -1ºC...

Atenção aos "micro-climas", principalmente no interior do país...mas não me parece propicio às inversões térmicas devido ao vento que manterá o frio nas camadas superiores....


----------



## martinus (1 Fev 2012 às 18:20)

*Re: Previsões, Avisos e Alertas oficiais - Fevereiro 2012*

O que é a "geada negra"?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Fev 2012 às 18:24)

*Re: Previsões, Avisos e Alertas oficiais - Fevereiro 2012*



martinus disse:


> O que é a "geada negra"?



Penso que seja uma geada em que o ar está muito frio provocando o congelamento da água do interior da vegetação, matando assim as suas células (a vegetação fica queimada).


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Fev 2012 às 18:32)

*Re: Previsões, Avisos e Alertas oficiais - Fevereiro 2012*

Como mostrado acima já há avisos relativamente ao frio mas o mapa grande do IM não os mostra, apenas o minimapa e a versão HTML à hora deste post...

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/html_sam.jsp


----------



## Agreste (1 Fev 2012 às 18:40)

*Re: Previsões, Avisos e Alertas oficiais - Fevereiro 2012*



martinus disse:


> O que é a "geada negra"?



É uma situação nefasta para agricultura.

Ocorre quando a temperatura do ar apesar de estar abaixo dos zero graus não atinge a do ponto de orvalho, não ocorrendo por isso a geada "branca".


----------



## Aurélio (1 Fev 2012 às 18:41)

*Re: Previsões, Avisos e Alertas oficiais - Fevereiro 2012*

É a cereja no topo no bolo, não basta a falta de chuva, agora a cereja no topo do bolo ....

É muito simples .... a geada negra mata por completo qualquer vegetação que exista !!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Fev 2012 às 18:50)

*Re: Previsões, Avisos e Alertas oficiais - Fevereiro 2012*



SpiderVV disse:


> Como mostrado acima já há avisos relativamente ao frio mas o mapa grande do IM não os mostra, apenas o minimapa e a versão HTML à hora deste post...
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/html_sam.jsp



Já aparece


----------



## Agreste (1 Fev 2012 às 18:58)

*Re: Previsões, Avisos e Alertas oficiais - Fevereiro 2012*



Aurélio disse:


> É a cereja no topo no bolo, não basta a falta de chuva, agora a cereja no topo do bolo ....
> 
> É muito simples .... a geada negra mata por completo qualquer vegetação que exista !!!



Nem tudo. Ajuda os pinheiros a livrarem-se da processionária porque mata as lagartas.


----------



## Paulo H (1 Fev 2012 às 19:05)

Agreste disse:


> Nem tudo. Ajuda os pinheiros a livrarem-se da processionária porque mata as lagartas.



Exacto, até é bom para os pinheiros, que este ano estão completamente empestados com os ninhos das lagartas!

Também não é sensível à vegetação autoctone! Quem me dera e aos agricultores, que o frio desse cabo das silvas e os fetos! Bem, os fetos só se desenvolvem do fim do inverno até ao verão (verdes ainda em agosto), pois são mais adaptados ao clima humido e ameno.


----------



## cardu (1 Fev 2012 às 19:32)

alguém já viu a carta do ECMWF?

A partir de quarta feira da semana que vem volta o frio em força!!!

Só não percebo se há perciptação ou não!!


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2012 às 19:53)

cardu disse:


> alguém já viu a carta do ECMWF?
> 
> A partir de quarta feira da semana que vem volta o frio em força!!!
> 
> Só não percebo se há perciptação ou não!!




Ainda falta muito tempo..


mas sim  , segundo a carta actual do ECM 12 Z  o frio regressará em força para a semana..

























se aquela bolsa mais fria no Norte de Espanha, vinda de Leste ou NE  vier para cima de nós , sim há boas possibilidades de queda de neve e a cotas muito baixas... e mesmo cota 0...

São muitas horas pela frente...talvez à falta de chuva este  Fevereiro 2012 seja um mês de de entradas frias...

vamos andando e vamos vendo...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Fev 2012 às 20:10)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Como é possível o IM na previsão a 10 dias prever apenas -1ºC para Beja sábado e domingo e 7ºC para segunda!!
> Não vejo condições para a mínima subir 8ºC de domingo para segunda!



Pois, olha, eu posso estar errado, mas tenho, pelo menos, uma razão. Já viste que no domingo o vento vai soprar de NW? Já reparaste nas cartas que a NW está bem mais quente que a NE?


----------



## Lightning (1 Fev 2012 às 20:30)

Se a tendência continuar esta (vento fraco ou inexistente na madrugada de Domingo) penso que a madrugada de Domingo vai ser mesmo a melhor, entre o fim-de-semana, para mínimas bem baixas.


----------



## David sf (1 Fev 2012 às 20:41)

O ECMWF tem muito poucas dúvidas de que haverá um segundo , round, provavelmente não tão intenso, mas mais duradouro, e com possibilidade de instabilidade em altura. Médias das T850 na mais recente run do ECMWF:


























E com muito pouca divergência, mesmo a 240 horas:


----------



## frusko (1 Fev 2012 às 21:23)

boa noite e desculpem o offtopic amanha e dia 2 de Fevereiro dia da Nossa Senhora das Candeias e como diz o ditado 

Nossa Senhora das Candeias a rir esta o Inverno para vir...



Nossa Senhora das Candeias a chorar esta o Inverno para acabar...



Rir = dia de sol

Chorar = dia de chuva


----------



## stormy (1 Fev 2012 às 21:29)

David sf disse:


> O ECMWF tem muito poucas dúvidas de que haverá um segundo , round, provavelmente não tão intenso, mas mais duradouro, e com possibilidade de instabilidade em altura. Médias das T850 na mais recente run do ECMWF:
> 
> (..)
> 
> E com muito pouca divergência, mesmo a 240 horas:




Acho um cenário possivel desde que se cumpram duas permissas:

 O Atlântico mantem-se activo, puxando a dorsal para NE sobre a Europa Occidental.

 A depressão no Mediterraneo que vai evoluir nos proximos 3 a 6 dias mantem-se forte, alimentada pelo ar frio da Europa central que actuará ao intensificar a frontogenese no Med. central e oriental, e com expressão em altura suficiente para criar uma boa cut-off com um cold core acentuado nos niveis altos.

De entre estes dois "musts", o segundo é o mais provavel, já que conhecer o comportamento do Atlantico a esta distancia é complexo.
Alias, agora até 2f/3f proximas teremos uma fase activa no Atlantico, e após isso pode haver um periodo de desintensificação da zonal...ora, se esse enfraquecimento impedir a dorsal de crescer par NE, por muito boa que a depressão no Med. esteja não vai arrastar frio para SW.

Para já a minha solução é uma fusão do GFS/ECMWF12z, com a manutenção do fluxo N no médio prazo e temperaturas um pouco abaixo da média.

Quanto á precipitação, fora esta frente fraquita que temos agora em cima, não se vê quase nada a 120-150h.

No que toca á entrada fria...ainda há uns ajustes a fazer quanto á sua duração.
Alguns modelos colocam a entrada de ar significativamente mais ameno a partir da manhã de Domingo, e outros atrasam até á madrugada de 2f.

Fiz a minha aposta de temperaturas no FDS com base numa entrada de ar quente mais tardia...mas  logo veremos 

Quanto aos modelos em si, agrada-me ver o GFS e o ECMWF agora mais em sintonia pelo curto e médio prazo...há uns tempos o Europeu passou-se, mas agora já ambos veem cenários plausiveis.


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2012 às 21:30)

frusko disse:


> boa noite e desculpem o offtopic amanha e dia 2 de Fevereiro dia da Nossa Senhora das Candeias e como diz o ditado
> 
> Nossa Senhora das Candeias a rir esta o Inverno para vir...
> 
> ...



*Previsão para amanhã*






Estranho seria se chorasse...


----------



## geoair.pt (1 Fev 2012 às 22:32)

mesmo bom para o spotters day em Monte Real


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Fev 2012 às 22:34)

Nova RUN do GFS e este segue o ECMWF voltando a colocar noiva erupção de ar frio logo na 2ª feira, assim sendo o frio poderá dar uma pequena trégua na segunda metade de domingo mas voltando logo na madrugada de 2ª feira!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Fev 2012 às 22:37)

nada mau em termos de frio para a semana pena mesmo é que precipitaçao nem ve-la....


----------



## amando96 (1 Fev 2012 às 22:39)

Para aqui o IM dá 2ºC de mínima... nada fora do normal.


----------



## martinus (1 Fev 2012 às 22:49)

amando96 disse:


> Para aqui o IM dá 2ºC de mínima... nada fora do normal.



2 de mínima pode ser perfeitamente normal em Faro, mesmo que não seja obviamente habitual. Quanto a São Brás de Alportel, não sei.

Aliás todo este evento vai ser normal, não será é habitual, especialmente tendo em conta o tempo que pode durar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Fev 2012 às 22:59)

amando96 disse:


> Para aqui o IM dá 2ºC de mínima... nada fora do normal.



O Foreca que segue o ECM dá para São Brás de Alportel mínimas de -1ºC.

http://www.foreca.com/Portugal/Sao_Bras_de_Alportel?tenday

Para Olhão dá 3 noites com mínima de 0ºC. Eu sigo mais o Foreca do que o IM, acerta mais vezes que o IM.

O IM normalmente, costuma dar a mínima no dia seguinte com base na mínima do dia anterior, em Faro/Aeroporto acontece quase sempre.


----------



## Shimmy (1 Fev 2012 às 23:27)

Quanto a Lisboa o IM não faz nítidamente isso... no aeroporto tem feito 2ºC esta semana (tirando esta noite passada) e só prevêem 2ºC pra sexta. Realmente uma pessoa olha pra previsão e não parece nada de especial. 

Mas pronto, se quando previram 6ºC de mínima foram 2ºC, acredito que agora que prevêm 2ºC vai ser menos que 0º  e isso vai ser alguma coisa de especial ehehe


----------



## jPdF (1 Fev 2012 às 23:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O Foreca que segue o ECM dá para São Brás de Alportel mínimas de -1ºC.
> 
> http://www.foreca.com/Portugal/Sao_Bras_de_Alportel?tenday
> 
> ...



Por exemplo o Foreca para Viseu simplesmente não funciona... como justificas ele apresentar temperaturas mínimas em Viseu para os próximos dias superiores às de Olhão e S. Brás de Alportel?

Acho o IM muito mais correcto na previsão automática para esta zona do interior (embora com erros grosseiros) que o Foreca.


----------



## Jorge_scp (1 Fev 2012 às 23:54)

Shimmy disse:


> Quanto a Lisboa o IM não faz nítidamente isso... no aeroporto tem feito 2ºC esta semana (tirando esta noite passada) e só prevêem 2ºC pra sexta. Realmente uma pessoa olha pra previsão e não parece nada de especial.
> 
> Mas pronto, se quando previram 6ºC de mínima foram 2ºC, acredito que agora que prevêm 2ºC vai ser menos que 0º  e isso vai ser alguma coisa de especial ehehe



O aeroporto não é representativo de toda a Lisboa, é provável que seja mais frio. A estação meteorológica de Gago Coutinho não tem registado mínimas de 2ºC, mas sim de 4,5,6 ou 7ºC como tem previsto o IM.

É impossível generalizar temperaturas, as mesmas podem variar muitos graus em muitos poucos km's. Conheço zonas onde por vezes estão 10ºC e 2 km à frente estão 0ºC. São chamadas zonas susceptíveis a inversões térmicas, e isso pode ocorrer em noites de céu limpo e sem vento, como as noites da última semana!


----------



## cactus (2 Fev 2012 às 00:09)

jPdF disse:


> Por exemplo o Foreca para Viseu simplesmente não funciona... como justificas ele apresentar temperaturas mínimas em Viseu para os próximos dias superiores às de Olhão e S. Brás de Alportel?
> 
> Acho o IM muito mais correcto na previsão automática para esta zona do interior (embora com erros grosseiros) que o Foreca.



Ou até mesmo para setubal em que o foreca dá o dobro das minimas em comparacao com olhao por exemplo , só por aí se vê a fiabilidade


----------



## seqmad (2 Fev 2012 às 01:21)

ECM e GFS em consonância com nova entrada fria, mais prolongada, a partir de 4ª e pelo menos 3 dias e, só para chatear, desta vez é o ECM mais radical, com a ISO -5 na 5ª feira aqui na zona... Acho que é de destacar também na descritiva do IM para esta 6ª e sábado a referência à possibilidade de geada negra no interior (não me lembro de tal nas previsões do IM), mas em linha com as condições esperadas (T e humidade muito baixas e vento com alguma intensidade). Esperemos que não haja prejuízos para a agricultura, num Inverno já de si difícil...


----------



## RMira (2 Fev 2012 às 07:34)

Bom dia,

Pelo que se começa a ver, a partir de 2ª feira / 3ª feira poderá vir a ser ainda mais interessante, quem sabe com algum pequeno foco de instabilidade que venha com a bolsa de ar frio (se esta efectivamente se deslocar para Portugal nessa altura)...

Ensemble para Setúbal GFS 0Z:







Fonte: Meteociel

Para já quanto mais frio acumular à superficie melhor...


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2012 às 08:01)

Atenção em especial para as regiões do interior para amanhã, com a possível ocorrência da malfadada geada negra : 

Previsão para 6ª feira, 3 de fevereiro de 2012

Tempo frio com céu pouco nublado ou limpo.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de nordeste,
soprando moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) nas terras altas.
Acentuado arrefecimento noturno com *formação de geada, que
será geada negra nas regiões do interior*.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

GRANDE LISBOA:
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) predominando de nordeste.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

GRANDE PORTO:
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) de nordeste.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

ESTADO DO MAR
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 2,5 a 3 metros,
sendo 2 a 2,5 metros a sul do Cabo Raso.
Temperatura da água do mar: 14ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 16ºC

METEOROLOGISTAS: Maria João Frada/Margarida Gonçalves.

Actualizado a 2 de fevereiro de 2012 às 7:20 UTC

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/


----------



## Sunnyrainy (2 Fev 2012 às 09:39)

Em Lisboa (área metropolitana) as mínimas deverão andar entre os -1/0 ºC nos arredores da Cidade (Noroeste e Norte - Conselhos como Mafra, Ericeira, Loures, Azambuja...   ) e na restante área metropolitana  entre 1 e 3 graus (inclusive na cidade, Cascais e Oeiras). No restente país poden-se bater recordes de temperatura (em termos de decada), em especial no norte e centro do país. Estou a falar da mínima do evento, que deve ser batida sábado à noite.
Precipitação nem vê-la! Apenas a geada Negra prevista (geada provocada apenas pelo congelamento dos fluidos internos das plantas, face à baixa humidade) no Norte, Centro e Interior Sul.

Depois disto, as temperaturas indiciavam a continuação do frio após uma pausa no Domingo e Segunda, mas o IM (ECMWF portanto), já retirou grande parte do frio previsto. Precipitação nem vê-la!

Não se esqueçam que hoje entra em vigor o ditado:" N. Senhora das Candeias a rir, Inverno está para vir!" Haja esperança!


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2012 às 09:43)

A geada negra vai ser em todo o território até ao litoral não apenas no interior


----------



## jorgepaulino (2 Fev 2012 às 10:02)

Pessoal, desculpem o OT, o que é a geada negra ?


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2012 às 10:04)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Pessoal, desculpem o OT, o que é a geada negra ?



Geada Negra é uma geada onde ocorre a queima da vegetação devido ao frio intenso e congelamento da água no interior de suas células


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2012 às 10:05)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Pessoal, desculpem o OT, o que é a geada negra ?



Geada Negra é quando ocorre o congelamento dos liquidos/fluidos internos das plantas... isto provoca a morte da planta, é um tipo de geada extremamente prejudicial para a agricultura...oxalá não ocorra!

- >  IM - O que é a “geada negra”?


----------



## Sunnyrainy (2 Fev 2012 às 10:17)

miguel disse:


> A geada negra vai ser em todo o território até ao litoral não apenas no interior



Sim. Foi o que eu disse. Todo o norte (incluindo litoral), centro (incluindo litoral) e no sul é que só acredito que haja no interior.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Fev 2012 às 10:25)

Bom dia

Em relação à GEADA NEGRA nem tudo é mau. mas com a falta de humidade no solo neste ano não vai ser nada de especial...
Convivi com ela muitas vezes aqui em Paços de Ferreira, quando era mais novo. O meu pai e avô diziam-me muitas vezes que convinha que ela viesse algumas vezes, para que as lagartas, bichas ou outros insectos fossem mortos. Muitas culturas precisavam que o inverno tivesse frio para que certas pragas fossem diminuídas com o frio - o processo é a congelação da camada superficial do solo.
Ainda estes dias cavei a terra e encontrei muitas lagartas vivas - daquelas que tem umas "mandíbulas" desproporcionais ao tamanho, muito vorazes e responsáveis por destruir vários tipos de cultura, hortícolas, frutícolas incluindo relvados; não é habitual haver tantas lagartas, as geadas foram poucas, fracas e muito tardias. Pode ser que agora a maior parte delas morra, senão vamos ter culturas destruídas na próxima época de cultivo.


----------



## trovoadas (2 Fev 2012 às 11:13)

Esquecendo o frio que se avizinha ...impressionou-me  ver, mais uma vez, aquele maldito anti-ciclone aqui a oeste a tornar-se outra vez poderoso a partir da inicio da semana que vem e que segundo o GFS não tem fim à vista. O ECM dá um cenário diferente mas quanto a precipitação nem vê-la. Tamos confinados  apenas ao frio ou à falta dele.


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2012 às 11:18)

Já saíram as previsões do IM e agora finalmente carregam já no frio...A minha aposta vai para que a noite de sexta para sábado seja mais fria, atendendo a que o vento à partida será menos intenso...
Mesmo assim a madrugada de hoje para amanhã será bem fresca e com o vento moderado a forte principalmente nas terras altas...logo o desconforto será talvez maior ainda...
Reparem por exemplo na Guarda...


----------



## shli30396 (2 Fev 2012 às 11:42)

Já esta noite poderá haver um arrefecimento bastante interessante no litoral centro, uma vez que aí o vento, supostamente, será mais fraco.


----------



## knightmasks (2 Fev 2012 às 11:45)

Aqui em Paços de Ferreira está um frio. Se estivesse o teu muito nublado não sei se não nevava.


----------



## boneli (2 Fev 2012 às 12:45)

Relativamente aos dias 10, 11 e 12 de Fevereiro parece que o ECM e o GFS estão em desacordo quanto é entrada de frio...o GFS retirou o frio mas o ECM mantém.
Correcto??


----------



## Tempo (2 Fev 2012 às 12:57)

boneli disse:


> Relativamente aos dias 10, 11 e 12 de Fevereiro parece que o ECM e o GFS estão em desacordo quanto é entrada de frio...o GFS retirou o frio mas o ECM mantém.
> Correcto??



Então estão em acordo ou descordo....????


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2012 às 13:24)

boneli disse:


> Relativamente aos dias 10, 11 e 12 de Fevereiro parece que o ECM e o GFS estão em desacordo quanto é entrada de frio...o GFS retirou o frio mas o ECM mantém.
> Correcto??



Sim...o GFS na run das 6h retirou o frio para esses dias...mas não podemos esquecer que essa saída não é das mais credíveis, vamos esperar pela das 12h que estará a sair daqui a pouco...
Não esquecendo também que antes disso temos a animação destes próximos dias, e que hoje ainda é dia 2...mais de uma semana de intervalo...


----------



## Zapiao (2 Fev 2012 às 13:33)

miguel disse:


> A geada negra vai ser em todo o território até ao litoral não apenas no interior



E pior que isso o gelo negro


----------



## Zapiao (2 Fev 2012 às 13:40)

MarioCabral disse:


> Sim...o GFS na run das 6h retirou o frio para esses dias...mas não podemos esquecer que essa saída não é das mais credíveis, vamos esperar pela das 12h que estará a sair daqui a pouco...


Qual das runs é a mais credivel ? Tinha ideia que era a das 18h.


----------



## Lightning (2 Fev 2012 às 13:48)

Zapiao disse:


> Qual das runs é a mais credivel ? Tinha ideia que era a das 18h.



As mais "credíveis" são geralmente as RUN's das 0h e das 12h.


----------



## martinus (2 Fev 2012 às 14:00)

Lightning disse:


> As mais "credíveis" são geralmente as RUN's das 0h e das 12h.



Pelo que tenho entendido da minha presença aqui, a "run das 18" é a que costuma dar mais alegrias à massa associativa; promete muitos resultados.


----------



## Lightning (2 Fev 2012 às 14:09)

martinus disse:


> Pelo que tenho entendido da minha presença aqui, a "run das 18" é a que costuma dar mais alegrias à massa associativa; promete muitos resultados.



Sim, também é verdade, mas isso é porque a RUN das 18h é conhecida como a "RUN dos devaneios".

Nunca se deve confiar muito nessa RUN, faz-nos sonhar e depois deita-nos logo abaixo a seguir.


----------



## stormy (2 Fev 2012 às 17:01)

stormy disse:


> Acho um cenário possivel desde que se cumpram duas permissas:
> 
> O Atlântico mantem-se activo, puxando a dorsal para NE sobre a Europa Occidental.
> 
> ...



A nossa entrada fria está já fixa, o frio deverá abandonar o Pais pelo inicio da tarde de Domingo, altura em que chegará uma pluma de ar maritimo humido.
Provavelmente poderão haver nevoeiros e chuviscos no Domingo, e na noite de Domingo para 2f.

Quanto ao médio prazo...como referi no post anterior, o modelo acabou por optar apenas pela 2a permissa, o Atlantico vai estar um pouco mais bloqueado e teremos  a dorsal a regredir para W com o AA a regenerar-se no Atlantico.
Espera-se a continuação de um fluxo fresco de N, mas o ar polar vai-se afastar afectando apenas o leste e o nordeste da Peninsula.

...........................................


Atenção á depressão no mediterraneo, que se manterá estacionaria na região central deste mar causando um afluxo constante de ar humido e frio nos balcães e na Italia.
Neve á cota 0 a norte dos 40ºN e cotas muito baixas na Grecia e no sul da Italia...

Espera-se que este evento traga acumulações quase record de mais de meio metro nas costas do Adriático e valores que podem superar os 3m nas zonas elevadas...a neve afecatrá todos os estados Balcanicos, o E da Austria e o sul da Polonia, qualquer flutuação desta linha de fronteira poderá trazer rapidamente acumulações de 20-40cm a cidades como Viena e Bratislava, que para já estarão abrigadas deste cenário dada a acção de bloqueio á massa de ar instavel que o anticiclone polar térmico exerce.

Quanto á Espanha é esperada alguma queda de neve mesmo a cotas o na costa E e NE já que o ar gelado vai movimentar-se sobre o Mediterraneo gerando muita instabilidade latente.

A França e a Alemanha, na 6f, serão afectadas por uma nova perturbação associada a um cold core em altura e ar maritimo á sfc, deverá nevar desde os Pirinéus e os Cantábricos até á Dinamarca, a cotas proximas a 0, mas de modo fraco....Paris poderá ver 1 ou 2 pares de cm neste dia mas nada de mais.

Em suma..um fim de semana complicado no Mediterraneo e Balcães, e um inicio de semana com alguns flocos na Europa ocidental.
Para a semana mantem-se a situação complicada na Europa E e SE, mas haverá uma melhoria em toda a fachada ocidental do velho continente.


----------



## NunoBrito (2 Fev 2012 às 18:20)

*TEMPO FRIO - MEDIDAS DE AUTOPROTECÇÃO*

Na sequência do briefing técnico realizado esta manhã entre a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, o Instituto de Meteorologia, a Direcção-Geral da Saúde e o Instituto da Solidariedade e Segurança Social, há a salientar um conjunto de medidas de autoprotecção face às temperaturas baixas, em especial durante a noite, em particular entre Sexta-feira e Sábado (dias 3 e 4 de fevereiro).

 É necessário especial atenção aos grupos populacionais mais vulneráveis, crianças, idosos e pessoas portadoras de patologias crónicas. A Direcção-Geral da Saúde recomenda a adopção das seguintes medidas:

 •que se evite a exposição prolongada ao frio e as mudanças bruscas de temperatura;
 •o uso de várias camadas de roupa, folgada e adaptada à temperatura ambiente;
 •a protecção das extremidades do corpo (usando luvas, gorro, meias quentes e cachecol);
 •a ingestão de sopas e bebidas quentes, evitando o alcool que proporciona uma falsa sensação de calor;
 •especial atenção com a proteção em termos de vestuário por parte de trabalhadores que exerçam a sua atividade no exterior, e evitar esforços excessivos resultantes dessa atividade.

A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil recomenda ainda:

 •especial atenção aos aquecimentos com combustão (ex. braseiras e lareiras), que podem causar intoxicação e levar à morte;
 •que se assegure uma adequada ventilação das habitações, quando não for possivel evitar o uso de braseiras ou lareiras;
 •que se evite o uso de dispositivos de aquecimento durante o sono, desligando sempre quaisquer aparelhos antes de se deitar;
 •que se tenha em atenção a condução em locais onde se forme gelo na estrada, adoptando uma condução defensiva;
 •especial atenção por parte das famílias e vizinhos, e das redes sociais de proximidade, com as situações de pessoas idosas e em condição de maior isolamento.

Para além das recomendações acima descritas, encontrará informação adicional em www.dgs.pt, www.meteo.pt e www.prociv.pt .

Através da Linha Saúde 24 (808 24 24 24) poderão os cidadãos obter esclarecimentos adicionais sobre os efeitos do frio na saúde, medidas de autoprotecção ou ser devidamente encaminhados para os serviços de saúde quando se justifique.


----------



## Fil (2 Fev 2012 às 19:34)

Isto afinal vai ficar em pouca coisa, o que há dias parecia um cenário histórico hoje não passa de uma entrada de ar frio continental igual a tantas outras, com a diferença que desta vez vai durar apenas 3 dias segundo o GFS. Parece que em Portugal estamos condenados a ter eventos históricos apenas no verão com as mega ondas de calor, depois chega o inverno e os eventos históricos calham sempre aos outros.

Ah, o elemento branco continua e vai continuar sem aparecer seja onde for.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Fev 2012 às 20:29)

Começa o frio a chegar e o consumo de electricidade disparou.







Fonte: REN


----------



## João Sousa (2 Fev 2012 às 20:37)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Começa o frio a chegar e o consumo de electricidade disparou.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um pertinente post, meu caro. Sobretudo, num contexto em que esse bem, (electricidade) viu ser aumentado o IVA de 6% para 23%.

Aqui o frio também já chegou em força, potenciado por um vento do quadrante de leste, que faz aumentar em muito a desagradável sensação térmica.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (2 Fev 2012 às 20:46)

Tem-se falado, por aqui no fórum, do efeito das geadas negras nas plantas. Eis o que aconteceu aos eucaliptos e mimosas, em novembro/dezembro de 2007 na Beira Interior. Esta foi tirada no norte do concelho da Covilhã, no limite com o concelho de Belmonte.

Não tenham "pena" das mimosas, que são a pior praga vegetal que alguma vez foi introduzida em Portugal


----------



## Paulo H (2 Fev 2012 às 20:58)

Ola PedroNTSantos! Então e as mimosas não rebentaram a seguir? Ou secaram por completo? São de facto uma peste, mais vale não as cortar, rebentam mais 2 ou 3, até com o fogo se propagam!

Relativamente ao evento frio e aos modelos GFS, ECM, apenas digo que é para aproveitar o evento que nem é fora de série (para recordar).. Porque a seguir até onde a vista alcança é apenas mais do mesmo: anticiclone dos açores e temperaturas normais!

Que inverno mais triste este.. O que me preocupa mais é a ausência de precipitação! Mesmo havendo água (ex: castelo branco tem água para 4 anos), não podemos esquecer que a eficiência do seu tratamento e por conseguinte a sua qualidade final, é sempre afectada em anos hidrológicos de seca como este! Tenho muita esperança na Primavera em termos de precipitação, segundo análise do stormy e davidf!

Mas é uma senhora seca este inverno.. Nada que não pertença ao normal flutuar climatológico de portugal.


----------



## Santos (2 Fev 2012 às 21:06)

Fil disse:


> Isto afinal vai ficar em pouca coisa, o que há dias parecia um cenário histórico hoje não passa de uma entrada de ar frio continental igual a tantas outras, com a diferença que desta vez vai durar apenas 3 dias segundo o GFS. Parece que em Portugal estamos condenados a ter eventos históricos apenas no verão com as mega ondas de calor, depois chega o inverno e os eventos históricos calham sempre aos outros.
> 
> Ah, o elemento branco continua e vai continuar sem aparecer seja onde for.



Resumido de uma forma perfeita, fica na porta, a 500hpa nem se fala .... 
Os n/visinhos de cima, de lado e por baixo esses sim têm muito com que se entreter.
Há mais marés que marinheiros  ...


----------



## David sf (2 Fev 2012 às 21:29)

Paulo H disse:


> Ola PedroNTSantos! Então e as mimosas não rebentaram a seguir? Ou secaram por completo? São de facto uma peste, mais vale não as cortar, rebentam mais 2 ou 3, até com o fogo se propagam!
> 
> Relativamente ao evento frio e aos modelos GFS, ECM, apenas digo que é para aproveitar o evento que nem é fora de série (para recordar).. Porque a seguir até onde a vista alcança é apenas mais do mesmo: anticiclone dos açores e temperaturas normais!
> 
> ...



Acho que fevereiro ainda tem muito para dar. Olhando para os ensembles parece-me que depois de 2 ou 3 dias desinteressantes, voltará o frio seco. E lá mais para a frente até nem descartaria uma depressão a sudoeste, se formos a ver a média dos ensembles, tanto do GFS como do ECMWF, temos a iso 0 sempre dentro do nosso país, até às calendas.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (2 Fev 2012 às 21:39)

Paulo H disse:


> Ola PedroNTSantos! Então e as mimosas não rebentaram a seguir? Ou secaram por completo? São de facto uma peste, mais vale não as cortar, rebentam mais 2 ou 3, até com o fogo se propagam!



Algumas voltaram a rebentar, mas nas zonas afetadas, fiquei com a sensação que impediu uma maior propagação da espécie nos anos seguintes. Tens razão, o fogo só ajuda ainda mais a propagar. Uma zona para ser recuperável tem que ter uma intervenção continuada (cortar, cortar, cortar, ano após ano e plantar plantas que lhes façam ensombramento




David sf disse:


> Acho que fevereiro ainda tem muito para dar. Olhando para os ensembles parece-me que depois de 2 ou 3 dias desinteressantes, voltará o frio seco. E lá mais para a frente até nem descartaria uma depressão a sudoeste, se formos a ver a média dos ensembles, tanto do GFS como do ECMWF, temos a iso 0 sempre dentro do nosso país, até às calendas.



Esta saída do ECM não veio confirmar o desaparecimento, ou no mínimo, o adiar, de uma nova entrada fria para a próxima semana, tal como prevista pela saída das 12h do GFS?!


----------



## David sf (2 Fev 2012 às 22:09)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Esta saída do ECM não veio confirmar o desaparecimento, ou no mínimo, o adiar, de uma nova entrada fria para a próxima semana, tal como prevista pela saída das 12h do GFS?!



A longo prazo, saídas operacionais de pouco servem, o importante é o ensemble, e a saída do ECMWF das 12z é claramente um outlier quente (na medida em que é mais quente que a generalidade das perturbações). Basta ver as diferenças da operacional para a média dos ensembles:











Não quero dizer que não possa ocorrer o que mostra a operacional, mas a tendência é para que o frio se mantenha por perto, e depois, já acima das 240 horas, o AA tende a deslocar-se para oeste, e pode-se criar uma depressão junto à costa oeste portuguesa ou no Mediterrâneo (isto já está mais distante, e já se previu tantas vezes o afastamento do AA e isso nunca aconteceu, portanto é melhor esperar para ver neste caso):


----------



## Gerofil (2 Fev 2012 às 22:22)

Fil disse:


> Ah, o elemento branco continua e vai continuar sem aparecer seja onde for.



*Previsão para domingo, 5 de fevereiro de 2012*

*Céu pouco nublado, aumentando de nebulosidade nas regiões Norte
e Centro, com possibilidade de ocorrência de precipitação fraca
na região Norte, que poderá ser de neve nas terras altas.*

IM


----------



## PedroNTSantos (2 Fev 2012 às 22:24)

David sf disse:


> A longo prazo, saídas operacionais de pouco servem, o importante é o ensemble, e a saída do ECMWF das 12z é claramente um outlier quente (na medida em que é mais quente que a generalidade das perturbações). Basta ver as diferenças da operacional para a média dos ensembles:
> 
> Não quero dizer que não possa ocorrer o que mostra a operacional, mas a tendência é para que o frio se mantenha por perto, e depois, já acima das 240 horas, o AA tende a deslocar-se para oeste, e pode-se criar uma depressão junto à costa oeste portuguesa ou no Mediterrâneo (isto já está mais distante, e já se previu tantas vezes o afastamento do AA e isso nunca aconteceu, portanto é melhor esperar para ver neste caso)



Obrigado pela explicação.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Fev 2012 às 22:42)

Esse ensemble por vezes muda de uma forma drástica ....

Olhar para um ensemble é como olhar, para uma previsão sazonal ..... chegámos a ver todos os modelos a dar uma enorme mudança para este inicio de Fevereiro cuja durabilidade chegva a ser de 7/8 dias .....
Aconteceu? Não .. basta ver o tempo que temos ....

Por isso para mim ensembles pouco valem ... serve para nos guiarmos para um possivel alteração de padrão mais nada, enfim sempre serve para alguns sonharem !!

Este mês espero este padrão .... o mês todinho !!


----------



## JoCa (2 Fev 2012 às 22:58)

Por aqui na Cruz de Pau, Seixal a entrada fria poderá não ter o efeito esperado, ou seja, o frio não quer mesmo nada por estas bandas. Estão 6,5º graus desde as 19 horas. A temperatura estabilizou e poderá não descer muito mais. A mínima poderá nem atingir os 2º graus previstos para a região de Lisboa. Aqui nada de anormal ou que não tivesse feito nos últimos dias!


----------



## trovoadas (2 Fev 2012 às 23:35)

Situação muito feia nos modelos! Não há nenhuma perspectiva de mudança nas próximas 384h. Resumindo teremos a continuação da secura pelo menos até meio do mês. O frio também não será nada de especial, apenas com as comuns inversões térmicas que já há várias semanas temos vindo a sentir.
Sou um leigo na matéria mas volto a frisar que só acredito num padrão diferente da atmosfera à medida que nos aproximaremos da mudança de estação.
Recordo que durante este mês o dia cresce cerca de uma hora. Com a maior insolação do hemisfério Norte abre portas para uma reestruturação da atmosfera e talvez uma mudança de padrão. Pelo menos uma quebra momentânea deste monstro AA.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Fev 2012 às 11:14)

Será???


----------



## Paula (3 Fev 2012 às 14:04)

A Serra da Estrela já atingiu uns belos -15ºC nesta noite 
Espera-se que hoje vá até aos *-18ºC* (o que seria um record, visto que o mínimo foi nas Penhas da Saúde, *-16ºC*)


----------



## cardu (3 Fev 2012 às 14:07)

ECMWF continua a apostar numa entrada fria para o próximo fim de semana a oito dias...

Se houver precipitação poderá nevar a cotas médias-altas.


----------



## Norther (3 Fev 2012 às 14:16)

Paula disse:


> A Serra da Estrela já atingiu uns belos -15ºC nesta noite
> Espera-se que hoje vá até aos *-18ºC* (o que seria um record, visto que o mínimo foi nas Penhas da Saúde, *-16ºC*)




Essa temperatura de -15 foi em que zona da Serra? so acho possivel que tenha sido na Torre e ja agora onde viste?


----------



## Snow (3 Fev 2012 às 14:17)

Há algum tempo que não posto aqui, mas tenho seguido o forum sempre. 

Tanto o GFS, como ECMWF, colocam a semana inteira a continuação de frio na Europa, com a iso 0 a estar sobre nós e bem perto a semana toda.

Se por aqui o Inverno tem sido monótono, com poucas situações climatéricas de registo, pela Europa Central, o caso muda de figura, o general Inverno está com as suas tropas em plena acção, numa vaga de frio intensa, quebrando alguns recordes por esses países Europeus fora. 
Em Portugal mais uma vez a Troika cortou nos o frio, mas deu à Grécia, mas em que ficamos 
Interessante que iremos ter a continuação de frio pela Europa Central e Europa do Leste, e esperar, que no próximo fim de semana, a  volte ao nosso país, e já agora acompanhada com um pouquinho desse frio a mais que a Europa está a sofrer.


----------



## Lightning (3 Fev 2012 às 14:31)

Pessoal do Litoral, não metam essas expectativas muito elevadas. A próxima madrugada é mais uma para esquecer, em termos de mínimas.


----------



## Paula (3 Fev 2012 às 15:47)

Norther disse:


> Essa temperatura de -15 foi em que zona da Serra? so acho possivel que tenha sido na Torre e ja agora onde viste?





Deu uma reportagem na RTP1 agora à hora de almoço que falava das temperaturas e das condições na Serra, penso que esteja no site da RTP. E sim, penso que terá sido na Torre.


----------



## RMira (3 Fev 2012 às 16:33)

Boas tardes,

Olhando para os modelos a médio prazo, ponho-me a pensar...se com tanta bolsa de ar frio, não levarmos com uma em cheio somos mesmo o país da pouca fortuna...podem cortar-nos o rating à vontade 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Fonte: Meteociel


----------



## Sunnyrainy (3 Fev 2012 às 16:58)

Bom. Com este episódio de frio, acho que este Inverno já deu o que tinha a dar, por isso o melhor é começar a apostar numa primavera chuvosa, ou caso contrario vai ser um ano sem precedentes em termos agrícolas! Nunca vi uma pobreza Franciscana de Inverno como este, mesmo sabendo que Portugal não é um país de Eventos fora do vulgar...

Tal como os Portugueses em geral estão a  emigrar para ter condições de vida melhores, acredito que  aqui no forum vão passar a haver também emigrações em busca de um clima melhor 

O futuro em termos de modelos?

A resposta é simples: Tempo algo ameno e AA em cima de nós (com um ou outro episodiosito de frio)! Até dá sono


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2012 às 17:10)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Bom. Com este episódio de frio, acho que este Inverno já deu o que tinha a dar, por isso o melhor é começar a apostar numa primavera chuvosa, ou caso contrario vai ser um ano sem precedentes em termos agrícolas! Nunca vi uma pobreza Franciscana de Inverno como este, mesmo sabendo que Portugal não é um país de Eventos fora do vulgar...
> 
> Tal como os Portugueses em geral estão a  emigrar para ter condições de vida melhores, acredito que  aqui no forum vão passar a haver também emigrações em busca de um clima melhor
> 
> ...



A tendência atual mostra o AA a nos largar a partir do dia 10 mais ou menos!Esperemos que se confirme nos próximos dias


----------



## Agreste (3 Fev 2012 às 17:14)

Só para se ter uma ideia de que esta é uma vaga de frio sem precedentes o GFS coloca-a a atingir quase todos os países acima do paralelo 25 norte. 

Escapa o Egipto e parte de Marrocos. Até o norte do Níger e do Chade (pleno deserto) vão conhecer temperaturas diferentes durante o dia.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Fev 2012 às 18:03)

A run das 18h do GFS já não tem nada a ver com a das 6h e a das 12h antecedentes. De facto dão mesmo a subida do AA para Norte/Noroeste e a entrada das nossas "amigas" depressões. Esta saída não tem nada a ver com o que nos temos habituado a ver nos modelos desde à dois meses para cá. São boas noticias num horizonte algo distante, no entanto é preciso manter os pés assentes sobre a terra e esperar. Esta semana que vem será crucial para ver qual a tendência que se desenhará nos modelos. A meu ver acho que já tivemos mais longe da mudança mas ainda pode ser tudo falso alarme.


----------



## cardu (3 Fev 2012 às 19:02)

ECMWF volta a carregar no frio a partir de quarta feira.....

já nem ligo ao GFS.


----------



## Snow (3 Fev 2012 às 19:10)

E o frio na Itália dura e dura e dura até ............


----------



## c.bernardino (3 Fev 2012 às 21:54)

Como é que a NOAA/NCEP não vêm isto?

que se passa com o GFS?





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## stormy (3 Fev 2012 às 22:02)

c.bernardino disse:


> Como é que a NOAA/NCEP não vêm isto?
> 
> que se passa com o GFS?
> 
> ...



É um bug do meteociel...no Wetterzentrale está tudo OK


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Fev 2012 às 22:25)

O ECM está interessante novamente a partir de 4ªfeira sempre com a iso 0ºC em cima de nós.


----------



## cardu (3 Fev 2012 às 22:37)

é mais do mesmo... precipitação zero!!

Miséria, há neve em Barcelona, Roma, Veneza, Atenas e aqui é sempre a mesma treta..... 

Portugal é um país tão monótono até mesmo no que há meteorologia diz respeito!!!

desculpem o desabafo mas para isto prefiro que haja isos 8 com ou sem chuva do que estar a passar frio ......


----------



## RMira (3 Fev 2012 às 22:44)

mirones disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> Olhando para os modelos a médio prazo, ponho-me a pensar...se com tanta bolsa de ar frio, não levarmos com uma em cheio somos mesmo o país da pouca fortuna...podem cortar-nos o rating à vontade



Na saída das 12Z disse isto e os modelos parece que querem modelar algo desse género, olhando às 18Z e ao ECM mas...

Portugal é Portugal...

Parece-me mais realista o ECM neste momento.


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2012 às 22:48)

mirones disse:


> Na saída das 12Z disse isto e os modelos parece que querem modelar algo desse género, olhando às 18Z e ao ECM mas...
> 
> Portugal é Portugal...
> 
> Parece-me mais realista o ECM neste momento.



Os modelos andam a insinuar uma segunda entrada muito fria a partir do meio da semana dia 8 com a possibilidade de ser logo a seguir uma entrada fria e húmida (chuva e neve) que poderia ser a cotas extremamente baixas mas isto já é entrar noutros patamares que por enquanto estão muito longe  mas é muito interessante o deslocar do AA para norte de novo com bolsas muito frias e instáveis na Europa a virem para oeste


----------



## David sf (3 Fev 2012 às 22:51)

Run operacional do ECMWF: 120 horas com isos negativas em todo o país (120-240)

Médio dos ensembles do ECMWF: 144 horas com isos negativas no norte do país (96-240), 96 horas a norte do Tejo (144-240)

Run das 18z do GFS: 264 horas com isos negativas a norte do Tejo (120-384)


----------



## squidward (3 Fev 2012 às 23:06)

A RUN18z do GFS está muito interessante no médio/longo prazo...mas o problema é exactamente esse, ser médio/longo prazo, na próxima RUN deve de desaparecer tudo é o mais provável.


----------



## cardu (3 Fev 2012 às 23:09)

pode ser que o meu desabafo tenha servido para alguma coisa e que possa surgir a médio prazo algo espectacular no nosso país!!


----------



## David sf (4 Fev 2012 às 08:51)

Parece que está praticamente assegurada uma segunda entrada fria a partir da próxima quarta feira, provavelmente não tão intensa quanto esta, mas eventualmente mais duradoura e com algumas possibilidades de instabilidade. A 192 horas a convergência é extremamente interessante, com uma depressão em altitude a atravessar a Europa vinda do Báltico e a estacionar na península (percurso idêntico a 29/01/06). De todos os modelos que chegam às 192h (5) só o japonês não mostra essa depressão, sendo que o posicionamento varia desde o GFS (excelente) até ao ECMWF (não tão bom):


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Fev 2012 às 09:10)

Era mesmo essa mapas que ia mostrar


----------



## RMira (4 Fev 2012 às 10:31)

Bom dia,

A pouco mais de 120h parece que vem ai o TGV do frio e quem sabe algo mais 






Fonte: Meteociel

Mas é para já ainda longe...e Portugal é Portugal...


----------



## sielwolf (4 Fev 2012 às 10:37)

Parece que o frio recuou um pouco segundo a run das 6. Pelo menos até às 120h


----------



## Aurélio (4 Fev 2012 às 10:46)

Poupem-me ....

Esses diversos cenários de frio e nisso os modelos concordam ... agora o cenário do GFS mesmo não estando assim tão longe é fantasioso, para não dizer completamente ridículo ..... 
E esse modelo está praticamente sozinho .....

Recordo que neste Inverno o GFS perdeu quase sempre ... senão sempre !!

Obviamente no GFS refiro-me á conjugação do frio e dessa instabilidade ...


----------



## -jf- (4 Fev 2012 às 11:13)

cardu disse:


> pode ser que o meu desabafo tenha servido para alguma coisa e que possa surgir a médio prazo algo espectacular no nosso país!!



--------------------------------------------------------------

Ou eu me engano muito, ou o elemento branco vai fazer a sua visitinha  este mês de Fevereiro, mais do que uma vez .... a cotas relativamente baixas !!!


----------



## cornudo (4 Fev 2012 às 11:50)

Aurélio disse:


> Poupem-me ....
> 
> Esses diversos cenários de frio e nisso os modelos concordam ... agora o cenário do GFS mesmo não estando assim tão longe é fantasioso, para não dizer completamente ridículo .....
> E esse modelo está praticamente sozinho .....
> ...



tenho a certeza que se o gfs tivesse só AA no horizonte já acreditavas ser possivel!!!!!!!!aurelio poupa-nos com os teus habituais péssimismos porfavor!!!!!!acho que devemos colocar todos os modelos em cima da mesa como sendo possivel quaquer um acertar!


----------



## Aurélio (4 Fev 2012 às 11:57)

cornudo disse:


> tenho a certeza que se o gfs tivesse só AA no horizonte já acreditavas ser possivel!!!!!!!!aurelio poupa-nos com os teus habituais péssimismos porfavor!!!!!!acho que devemos colocar todos os modelos em cima da mesa como sendo possivel quaquer um acertar!



Oh cornudo, isto não é nenhuma tourada, ando nisto há muito mais tempo do que tu .... sei  analisar quais os cenários prováveis, bem como venho analisando o comportamento de cada modelo ao longo deste Inverno,  e relativamente ao Inverno tem sido sempre o GFS a ir atrás do ECM !!

Acreditas mesmo, que vem uma depressão ou se quiseres uma bolsa de ar á frio, vinda bem desde a Itália ou coisa do género atravessa  a PI, fica no meio do Atlântico, ou então vem uma grande bolsa de ar frio, que cruza-nos e depois devido ao chamado "Lake Effect" (temperatura do ar muito superior á do mar) cria uma depressão a oeste de Portugal !!

Isso é tão certo ... como o Sporting ganhar o campeonato !!!

EDIT: Neste link está o ensemble do GFS, realmente a operacional e os restantes membros são "irmãos gémeos", tem tudo a ver ......
http://www.netweather.tv/index.cgi?action=ensviewer;sess= (escolher Lisbon, e aí podem ver tudo )


----------



## David sf (4 Fev 2012 às 12:05)

Aurélio disse:


> Oh cornudo, isto não é nenhuma tourada, ando nisto há muito mais tempo do que tu .... sei  analisar quais os cenários prováveis, bem como venho analisando o comportamento de cada modelo ao longo deste Inverno,  e relativamente ao Inverno tem sido sempre o GFS a ir atrás do ECM !!
> 
> Acreditas mesmo, que vem uma depressão ou se quiseres uma bolsa de ar á frio, vinda bem desde a Itália ou coisa do género atravessa  a PI, fica no meio do Atlântico, ou então vem uma grande bolsa de ar frio, que cruza-nos e depois devido ao chamado "Lake Effect" (temperatura do ar muito superior á do mar) cria uma depressão a oeste de Portugal !!
> 
> Isso é tão certo ... como o Sporting ganhar o campeonato !!!



Já aconteceu algumas vezes. Em 2006, em 2007, em 2009. Então no período quente é extremamente comum, e costuma provocar instabilidade convectiva. 

Não há duvida que é o cenário do europeu o mais provável, mas a 192 horas a posição onde os modelos colocam a depressão em altitude é pouco relevante, o importante é que ela anda por perto.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Fev 2012 às 12:11)

David sf disse:


> Já aconteceu algumas vezes. Em 2006, em 2007, em 2009. Então no período quente é extremamente comum, e costuma provocar instabilidade convectiva.
> 
> Não há duvida que é o cenário do europeu o mais provável, mas a 192 horas a posição onde os modelos colocam a depressão em altitude é pouco relevante, o importante é que ela anda por perto.



Claro que é possivel ... todos os cenários na meteorologia no médio longo prazo são possiveis ... mas para mim é como aqueles cenários em que dizem que existe 5% de hipóteses de chover ....
De 0 a 100% quanto darias de possibilidade de isso do GFS ocorrer ?????


----------



## David sf (4 Fev 2012 às 12:38)

Aurélio disse:


> Claro que é possivel ... todos os cenários na meteorologia no médio longo prazo são possiveis ... mas para mim é como aqueles cenários em que dizem que existe 5% de hipóteses de chover ....
> De 0 a 100% quanto darias de possibilidade de isso do GFS ocorrer ?????



Neste momento, praticamente zero. Mas se mostrasse um anticiclone de 1040 sobre nós ainda acharia mais improvável. Se estivéssemos daqui a 120 horas com a situação que tanto GFS como ECMWF mostram, eu dava aí uns 33 por cento ao cenário mostrado pelo GFS. E a previsão do ECMWF a partir do médio prazo no Atlântico não é muito fiável.

Já que estamos a falar de probabilidades e intuição, eu aposto no regresso da chuva e das depressões a sudoeste para a segunda metade do mês, num padrão semelhante a 2009-10, com anticiclone na Islandia, frio na Europa toda e instabilidade na Península Ibérica, com o frio a alternar com as depressões de sudoeste.


----------



## cornudo (4 Fev 2012 às 12:48)

Aurélio disse:


> Oh cornudo, isto não é nenhuma tourada, ando nisto há muito mais tempo do que tu .... sei  analisar quais os cenários prováveis, bem como venho analisando o comportamento de cada modelo ao longo deste Inverno,  e relativamente ao Inverno tem sido sempre o GFS a ir atrás do ECM !!
> 
> Acreditas mesmo, que vem uma depressão ou se quiseres uma bolsa de ar á frio, vinda bem desde a Itália ou coisa do género atravessa  a PI, fica no meio do Atlântico, ou então vem uma grande bolsa de ar frio, que cruza-nos e depois devido ao chamado "Lake Effect" (temperatura do ar muito superior á do mar) cria uma depressão a oeste de Portugal !!
> 
> ...


    acaba por ser parecido com uma tourada  pois o toiro antes de entrar na arena é sempre muito imprevisivel a sua prestação pois pode ser bravo como pode não prestar para nada mas os ganaderos(donos dos touros)não descartam todos os cenários da prestação do touro e assim acontece na meteorologia em que todos os modelos podem ter algo de credivel ou não!!!!!desculpem este comentário mas não podia de deixar de dar a resposta educadamente ao nosso amigo aurélo!


----------



## c.bernardino (4 Fev 2012 às 12:49)

David sf disse:


> Já que estamos a falar de *probabilidades* e *intuição*, eu aposto no regresso da chuva e das depressões a sudoeste para a segunda metade do mês, num padrão semelhante a 2009-10, com anticiclone na Islandia, frio na Europa toda e instabilidade na Península Ibérica, com o frio a alternar com as depressões de sudoeste.



Independente de vires a ter razão, ou não, aqui está um excelente exemplo de boa participação no forum.
Probabilidades : uso dos modelos de forma objectiva, cruzando diferentes modelos, incluindo sazonais (?).
intuição : a experiência. E esta não é só medida pelo nº de anos que segues os modelos e a dinâmica da atmosfera. E tu, David, bem como outros membros consegues passar essa tua intuição sem puxar ostensivamente dos galões de veterano, inibindo malta mais nova. Continua a bem do forum.

Já agora explica lá (sff)objetivamente em que te baseias para esta tua previsão. A malta gostava de aprender... não é só intuição de certeza.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Fev 2012 às 13:09)

c.bernardino disse:


> Independente de vires a ter razão, ou não, aqui está um excelente exemplo de boa participação no forum.
> Probabilidades : uso dos modelos de forma objectiva, cruzando diferentes modelos, incluindo sazonais (?).
> intuição : a experiência. E esta não é só medida pelo nº de anos que segues os modelos e a dinâmica da atmosfera. E tu, David, bem como outros membros consegues passar essa tua intuição sem puxar ostensivamente dos galões de veterano, inibindo malta mais nova. Continua a bem do forum.
> 
> Já agora explica lá (sff)objetivamente em que te baseias para esta tua previsão. A malta gostava de aprender... não é só intuição de certeza.



Do que se tem estado aqui a falar afinal .... de uma possibilidade de junção do AA com o Siberiano ou Scandy. Obviamente é a isso que ele se refere !!
É um cenário possivel para esta segunda metade do mês como já tinha sido há um mês atrás .... há 15 dias atrás ... e agora novamente ...

É somente mais uma probabilidade, e foi isso que ele falou, de forma clara, objectiva e sem más educações, nem achas pra fogueiras, sem touradas, nem bolas mágicas ....

Felizmente vale os membros mais velhos com a sua sabedoria e sobretudo educação .....


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Fev 2012 às 13:17)

nem mais...
Alguem que me recorde um fevereiro com cotas de neve relativamente baixas...
talvez em 93 !?!

ja agora acho completamente descabida a previsao do IM relativamente a precisao da possivel queda de neve para amanha...

estarao com  1 ou 2 passos atras!!??


----------



## Snow (4 Fev 2012 às 13:20)

Amigo Aurélio, é só retirar o pessimismo constante em todas as análises que faz.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Fev 2012 às 13:41)

aqui esta algo que nao via ha muito tempo e que muita gente gostava que realiza-se...

fica para mais tarde recordar...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (4 Fev 2012 às 13:44)

cornudo disse:


> tenho a certeza que se o gfs tivesse só AA no horizonte já acreditavas ser possivel!!!!!!!!aurelio poupa-nos com os teus habituais péssimismos porfavor!!!!!!acho que devemos colocar todos os modelos em cima da mesa como sendo possivel quaquer um acertar!



Concordo contigo, se fosse só o AA a aparecer no horizonte já se dava tanta credibilidade ao modelo Americano. Portugal não é apenas a região do Algarve com o seu clima ameno todo o ano!!! Existe também uma região norte onde o elemento branco pode aparecer a cotas médias-baixas até Março!!!! Relembro que ainda estamos em pleno inverno e tudo pode acontecer... Frio vai haver agora só falta mesmo uma entrada de NW para trazer precipitação e o desejado elemento branco.... Caro Aurélio não seja assim tanto pessimista e disfrute do melhor que Portugal tem para oferecer  .... Bom fim de semana a todos os membros do fórum.


----------



## David sf (4 Fev 2012 às 13:50)

c.bernardino disse:


> Já agora explica lá (sff)objetivamente em que te baseias para esta tua previsão. A malta gostava de aprender... não é só intuição de certeza.



- Na previsão a 32 dias do ECMWF, que este ano tem estado muito acertada, não tem grandes falhas desde novembro;

- No segundo painel do GFS, que há dias consecutivos que tem mostrado esse padrão;

- Mesmo a previsão ensemblistica do ECMWF tem mostrado grande divergência na zona da Gronelândia, Islândia, o que não dá grande apoio à sua saída operacional.

Mas já não é a primeira vez este inverno que se mostra essa tendência, e até agora nunca tal se confirmou.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Fev 2012 às 13:51)

Tenho que comprar um aquecedor ..... está tanto frio!

2º graus dentro de casa e parece que é para continuar, segundo os modelos temos frio garantido nos próximos tempos ......


----------



## amando96 (4 Fev 2012 às 13:55)

Aurélio disse:


> Tenho que comprar um aquecedor ..... está tanto frio!
> 
> *2º graus dentro de casa* e parece que é para continuar, segundo os modelos temos frio garantido nos próximos tempos ......



 isso foi lapso ou está mesmo tanto frio dentro de casa?


----------



## c.bernardino (4 Fev 2012 às 13:56)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> nem mais...
> Alguem que me recorde um fevereiro com cotas de neve relativamente baixas...
> talvez em 93 !?!
> 
> ...



nem mais?
nem mais o quê?

relativamente ao IM, basta ver o out put do hirlam




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

com precipitação num sitio daqueles... não me espanta a previsão.

ah, e já agora : o inverno já chegou!


----------



## Aurélio (4 Fev 2012 às 14:00)

David sf disse:


> - Na previsão a 32 dias do ECMWF, que este ano tem estado muito acertada, não tem grandes falhas desde novembro;
> 
> - No segundo painel do GFS, que há dias consecutivos que tem mostrado esse padrão;
> 
> ...



Ora bem nem mais ..... ainda me lembro algures a meio de Janeiro que era desfile e desfile de depressões projectadas não só pelo GFS, mas pelo CFS ... entre outros modelos e foi o que se viu, e creio que já houve ao longo do Outono e Inverno mais um outro caso idêntico ....
A previsão sazonal do ECM, tem sido a mais certeira, a de 32 dias também tem sido tal como o David disse desde Novembro ... que tem estado bem !!
o GFS é que vem batendo sempre na mesma tecla, logo algum dia acerta ....

Eu pessoalmente guio-me pelo cenário que acho mais provável, e neste creio  que é o ECM !!
Do mesmo modo que já tem sido o contrário, tenho mais tendência em acreditar em depressões que vêm do seu caminho tradicional (de oeste para leste e não vice-versa).

Creio que a chave disto será a introdução de alguma bolsa de ar frio vinda de leste .... para criar alguma cut-off, embora seja necessária uma junção do AA com a "Scandy" ou a Siberiana como preferirem ....
Não se esqueçam que o AA está muito forte e não será fácil chegar aqui alguma coisa ....


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Fev 2012 às 14:00)

lol deixei-se de picardias que ja passei essa fase a muito muito tempo...

refiro-me as cotas de neve nao ha numeros...apenas neves nas terras altas pra muita gente terras altao situam-se acima dos 500 metros...

cappicce??? 

ha ja agora  o inverno a serio era na aldeia dos meis pais ha 20 anos atras com acumulaçoes de neve em março de 1 e 2 metros


----------



## cova beira (4 Fev 2012 às 14:02)

depois de uma siberiana a mais forte no mínimo desde 85 ter acertado de raspão em Portugal e não se ter passado nada de relevante eu daria o inverno por terminado mas os modelos continuam realmente interessantes de momento parece-me uma hipótese bastante provável aquela depressão em altura vir cair em cima de portugal ou novamente no mediterrâneo vamos ver se desta temos um pouco mais de sorte

ultimas actualizações para Fevereiro


----------



## Aurélio (4 Fev 2012 às 14:03)

amando96 disse:


> isso foi lapso ou está mesmo tanto frio dentro de casa?



Não, tenho mesmo essa temperatura dentro de casa ..... pois a minha casa é uma vivenda e não tem telhado e estou numa zona desprotegida do Norte e que está sempre vento forte mesmo quando o IM não dá vento .... é um fenómeno local ...
Eu diria que lá fora estão uns 8ºC e aqui dentro de casa estão neste momento 3º graus segundo o termómetro que tenho dentro de casa ...


----------



## João Sousa (4 Fev 2012 às 14:09)

Aurélio disse:


> Tenho que comprar um aquecedor ..... está tanto frio!
> 
> 2º graus dentro de casa e parece que é para continuar, segundo os modelos temos frio garantido nos próximos tempos ......



Oh Aurélio isso é mesmo mau feitio. Ainda que o passado recente nos tenha dado alguns amargos de boca, temos de olhar para múltipla convergência que existe entre modelos. 
Com isto, não desprezo a tua opinião, bem pelo contrário!

Um abraço para ti e para o pessoal do fórum...


----------



## c.bernardino (4 Fev 2012 às 14:32)

David sf disse:


> - Na previsão a 32 dias do ECMWF, que este ano tem estado muito acertada, não tem grandes falhas desde novembro;
> 
> - No segundo painel do GFS, que há dias consecutivos que tem mostrado esse padrão;
> 
> ...



respondendo ponto-a-ponto
- como podemos ter acesso à monthly forecast do ECM? 

- sim, já no final do 1º painel

- também a esta distância... não podemos pedir mais


----------



## David sf (4 Fev 2012 às 15:17)

c.bernardino disse:


> respondendo ponto-a-ponto
> - como podemos ter acesso à monthly forecast do ECM?



Vai aparecendo por aí na net, já no outro dia deixei aí um twitter onde costuma aparecer a descrição dessa mesma previsão. Eu deixei os mapas, para a América que foi o que encontrei, no tópico da previsão sazonal, encontrei-as num blog. É só fazer google a "ECM 32 days" e vão-se encontrando algumas referências.


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Fev 2012 às 16:31)

Aurélio disse:


> Tenho que comprar um aquecedor ..... está tanto frio!
> 
> 2º graus dentro de casa e parece que é para continuar, segundo os modelos temos frio garantido nos próximos tempos ......



Pelo menos tens a vantagem de não precisares de gastar energia com o frigorífico!


----------



## cactus (4 Fev 2012 às 16:47)

ferreira5 disse:


> Pelo menos tens a vantagem de não precisares de gastar energia com o frigrífico!



Ia jurar que o membro aurelio vivia no algarve , sendo assim estava enganado


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Fev 2012 às 16:57)

o IM já disponibiliza previsão descritiva para 5 dias


----------



## RMira (4 Fev 2012 às 18:43)

Existem dois cenários em cima da mesa:

1) A bolsa de ar frio é empurrada para Norte por uma depressão a surgir de Sul para Norte, podendo precipitar sob a forma de neve nos locais habituais mais a Norte, que é o que o GFS agora anda a apostar;

2) A bolsa de ar frio chega a Portugal e aí poderá ter precipitação (aguaceiros localizados e pouco frequentes) com neve a cotas mesmo muito baixas, que é o que o ECM começou a apostar agora.











Fonte: Meteociel

Sinceramente, pelo que temos vindo a observar nos últimos anos parece-me mais credível o cenário do GFS mas confesso que me agradaria o do ECM, mas com precipitação, era lindo 

Dream ON...


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Fev 2012 às 18:48)

mirones disse:


> Existem dois cenários em cima da mesa:
> 
> 1) A bolsa de ar frio é empurrada para Norte por uma depressão a surgir de Sul para Norte, podendo precipitar sob a forma de neve nos locais habituais mais a Norte, que é o que o GFS agora anda a apostar;
> 
> ...



Discordo...pois do GFS não têm vindo nada que seja credível este ano...


----------



## seqmad (4 Fev 2012 às 18:49)

Vejam a nova run do ECM - todo o país debaixo da ISO -6 no Domingo - de certeza que não vai ser assim, mas...


----------



## RMira (4 Fev 2012 às 18:51)

ferreira5 disse:


> Discordo...pois do GFS não têm vindo nada que seja credível este ano...



Concordo contigo neste aspecto mas sejamos sinceros, a forma mais simples de varrer o frio europeu será o assomo de uma depressão de SW para NE...tendo sido usual nos últimos anos estas situações, quando a bolsa está a chegar é empurrada por uma depressão para N.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Fev 2012 às 18:56)

Iso -8ºC no Alentejo


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Fev 2012 às 18:58)

mirones disse:


> Concordo contigo neste aspecto mas sejamos sinceros, a forma mais simples de varrer o frio europeu será o assomo de uma depressão de SW para NE...tendo sido usual nos últimos anos estas situações, quando a bolsa está a chegar é empurrada por uma depressão para N.



Sim tens razão nesse ponto de visto e esse tipo de varrimento normalmente é favorável à queda de neve intensa, mas com subida rápida de cota, no entanto com um Inverno destes e com o GFS a mostrar-se tão pouco fiável, tenho dado mais atenção ao ECMWF.


----------



## RMira (4 Fev 2012 às 19:02)

ferreira5 disse:


> Sim tens razão nesse ponto de visto e esse tipo de varrimento normalmente é favorável à queda de neve intensa, mas com subida rápida de cota, no entanto com um Inverno destes e com o GFS a mostrar-se tão pouco fiável, tenho dado mais atenção ao ECMWF.



É verdade, tem sido realmente um desastre o GFS...nem parece o mesmo de outrora.


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Fev 2012 às 19:06)

De qualquer das formas o que me parece garantido é o regresso do frio na quarta-feira...


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2012 às 19:08)

Os dois gigantes outra vez diferentes e quem ganhará esta batalha?

1º o GFS na run das 12 mostra algo que nunca mostrou antes e que não mostra há 3 meses que é chuva em quantidades bem razoáveis em todo o país, o que viria a aliviar um pouco o cenário de seca que afecta o país. O GFS retira a iso 0ºC de Portugal e só a coloca no norte do país.

2º o ECM mostra aquilo que todos sonhamos, o ECM é o modelo mais credível neste inverno ainda não vi o ECM falhar nestas previsões a médio prazo. O ECM tem sido sempre o 1º modelo a ver as coisas no médio prazo. O ECM mostra a iso 0ºC novamente a partir de 4ªfeira em Portugal inteiro até ao fim.

Mesmo assim, é uma run do ECM que nos faz sonhar.


----------



## cova beira (4 Fev 2012 às 19:08)

o europeu ao sábado à tarde vem sempre em força parece que vamos ter mais uma semana animada aqui no forum começa-me a parecer que este fevereiro pode ser memorável ou uma grande desilusão.

Os modelos começam a dar indícios de um forte bloqueio no atlantico para a segunda metade do mês.


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Fev 2012 às 19:25)

Voltamos a falar de frio neste fórum...este ano na ausência de precipitação o mercado da meteorologia tem apostado no frio...
Agora mais a sério, os dois principais modelos voltam a divergir...e volta-se a falar de quem será mais credível...Parece-me a alguns membros que se esqueceram que quem viu primeiro esta entrada fria que estamos a sentir foi o GFS...mesmo que depois não tenha sido tão acérrimo em duração como previsto...
O GFS aposta numa "escapadela" do frio concentrado no Mediterrâneo a norte da Península devido à ajuda de uma cut-off formada no Atlântico...a meu ver mais plausível que o ECMWF...
Ambos já observam a cut-off, mas o ECMWF faz subir o AA e desloca uma pequena cut-off com pouca expressão para oeste dos Açores e outra para NO da Ilhas Britânicas...parece indeciso se há-de apostar numa quebra do AA associado ao escandinavo mais ao centro...ou fazer a cut-off fugir em redor destes...
Parece-me o cenário do GFS mais "fácil" de se suceder...


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Fev 2012 às 19:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Os dois gigantes outra vez diferentes e quem ganhará esta batalha?
> 
> 1º o GFS na run das 12 mostra algo que nunca mostrou antes e que não mostra há 3 meses que é chuva em quantidades bem razoáveis em todo o país, o que viria a aliviar um pouco o cenário de seca que afecta o país. O GFS retira a iso 0ºC de Portugal e só a coloca no norte do país.
> 
> ...




Não é verdade isso...


----------



## Agreste (4 Fev 2012 às 19:37)

As saídas desta tarde parecem simpáticas. Na GFS até é das menos frias.

Vamos ter mais qualquer coisa antes da circulação de oestes voltar a entrar. As altas pressões parecem durar apenas 5 ou 6 dias...


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2012 às 19:57)

O GFS anda muito inconstante e se formos recuar uma semana, vamos ver qual o modelo que esteve mais perto da realidade.

Sábado dia 28 de Janeiro para hoje (168 horas):

*GFS*







*ECM*






Afinal na vossa opinião qual foi o modelo que acertou a uma semana, na minha opinião foi o ECM.


----------



## David sf (4 Fev 2012 às 20:06)

Na sexta feira o GFS viu a entrada fria em duas saídas (12 e 18). Depois a partir de sábado de manhã o ECMWF viu uma entrada fria moderada, o GFS não viu nada durante o fim de semana, na segunda viu uma siberiana histórica e depois foi recuando. O ECMWF, apesar de nunca ter modelado bem o Atlântico até às 120 horas, esteve muito estável na Europa desde que começou a ver a entrada fria, mas acabou por entrar um pouco mais frio do que estava a ser modelado.

Esperemos mais uma meia hora para para ver a saída dos ensembles.


----------



## David sf (4 Fev 2012 às 20:45)

Enorme concordância do ensemble do ECMWF a favor da entrada fria, média negativa em todo o país em quase todo o painel, desvio padrão baixíssimo, para mim está assegurada mais uma entrada fria, entre quarta, 8, e segunda, 13, com eventual depressão a formar-se a sudoeste após a chegada do ar siberiano ao Atlântico. Ainda muita incerteza no eventual bloqueio na Gronelândia.


----------



## Zapiao (4 Fev 2012 às 21:15)

Colegas o ecmwf nao tem painel com precipitaçao como tem o gfs?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Fev 2012 às 21:20)

Sem dúvida, o *ECMWF* aposta num período frio para nós, esperemos que a teoria de que o que menos tiver, neste caso o GFS, pelo menos desta vez não se concretize!





















Positivo é o facto do modelo prever isto antes das *144h* que é para mim e para muitos o limiar da credibilidade dos modelos e como o ECMWF se tem portado muito bem nos enche de fé!


----------



## Santos (4 Fev 2012 às 21:45)

Zapiao disse:


> Colegas o ecmwf nao tem painel com precipitaçao como tem o gfs?


http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/inspect/catalog/samplers/banner/mean_sea_level_pressure_and_24h_cumulated_precipitations


----------



## Zapiao (4 Fev 2012 às 22:09)

Santos disse:


> http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/inspect/catalog/samplers/banner/mean_sea_level_pressure_and_24h_cumulated_precipitations



Nao é isto, só tem a pressao ao nivel do mar. Estava a referir-me como tem o meteociel http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=2


----------



## Lousano (4 Fev 2012 às 22:20)

Zapiao disse:


> Nao é isto, só tem a pressao ao nivel do mar. Estava a referir-me como tem o meteociel http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=2



Carrega neste local para começar a sequência de imagens:


----------



## Santos (4 Fev 2012 às 23:23)

QUOTE=Zapiao;317967]Nao é isto, só tem a pressao ao nivel do mar. Estava a referir-me como tem o meteociel

Se verificar; no link em baixo, terá acesso a duas "runs" do ECMWF, a run das 00H e a "run" das 12H, deverá selecionar a pretendia em "forecast base time", depois sob "step (base time) tem os parametros pressão e *precipitação* (que creio que será o que pretende) para cada período que seleccione.

Existem outos links, no entanto estou certo que desta forma fácilmente terá acesso ao que pretende saber (*precipitação*)
http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/inspect/catalog/samplers/banner/mean_sea_level_pressure_and_24h_cumulated_precipitations


----------



## Sunnyrainy (5 Fev 2012 às 10:19)

Bom dia a todos

No que diz respeito ao frio, parece que os próximos dias vão ser animados tanto na previsão do GFS, como no ECMWF, nomeadamente a partir de Quarta-Feira, com a ISO 0/-2 a chegar ao Litoral e a -4 ou até a -8 a tocar o interior do território continental.

Quanto a precipitação, principalmente no ECMWF notam-se manchas de precipitação em todos os lados do território, menos no território . Talvez tenhamos mais sorte agora. Quanto ao GFS a situação é mais pessimista. Veremos. Mas não haverá nada digno de recordação, tal como tem sido de resto este Inverno...


----------



## David sf (5 Fev 2012 às 10:26)

Não liguem ao GFS, está à nora, não modela nada no Mediterrâneo, é certo que é uma poça de água, quando comparado com o Atlântico, mas ter tanto frio sobre água quente e não haver nenhuma ciclogénese é muito pouco credível:






O ECMWF está muito estável, tem o ensemble a suportá-lo, e aponta para uma onda de frio, que durará cerca de uma semana, inicialmente seca, depois logo se vê.


----------



## João Sousa (5 Fev 2012 às 10:41)

David sf disse:


> Não liguem ao GFS, está à nora, não modela nada no Mediterrâneo, é certo que é uma poça de água, quando comparado com o Atlântico, mas ter tanto frio sobre água quente e não haver nenhuma ciclogénese é muito pouco credível:
> 
> O ECMWF está muito estável, tem o ensemble a suportá-lo, e aponta para uma onda de frio, que durará cerca de uma semana, inicialmente seca, depois logo se vê.



Bom dia, 
De facto o ECM parece-me muito mais consistente. Esta consistência, tem a ver com a pouca acilação que este modela de run para run, ao contrário do GFS. Que muda bruscamente de run para run, mesmo a 100h.

PS: Neste momento há 6668 pessoas no meteociel, impressionante.


----------



## Snifa (5 Fev 2012 às 11:17)

O ECM,  mais consistente neste momento, aposta no regresso do frio em força já para a semana, a partir de quarta feira dia 8...

continua a não se vislumbrar precipitação  regular...num horizonte credível de modelos... e isto é preocupante!...


----------



## Aurélio (5 Fev 2012 às 11:39)

Boas .... como era de esperar o GFS uniu-se ao ECM, e quando se anda aqui há algum tempo nisto (não implica conhecer muito disto) chegamos a um ponto  em que percebemos o que é mais provável e o menos provável, e embora não se possa descurar qualquer cenário .... tal implicam mantermos os pés assentes na Terra.

Infelizmente cenário de precipitação continua sem estar á vista ......


----------



## Sunnyrainy (5 Fev 2012 às 13:11)

Na TSF, uma meteorologista acabou de referir que a partir do dia 8 vai voltar o frio e que iria ser com temperaturas semelhantes às deste fim-de-semana. Ela Afirmou ainda que chuva nem vê-la!

Espero que Março seja já bem diferente!


----------



## trovoadas (5 Fev 2012 às 13:23)

Confesso, que talvez num momento mais frágil de minha parte, ainda acreditei naquela run do GFS que a 192h dava o regresso de belas depressões e a ficarem estacionadas aqui a oeste. Isso creio que foi à 2 dias atrás. Enfim há que manter        a lucidez e ter bem consciente que é este o padrão deste Inverno.
O pesadelo agora são as geadas que teimam em não deixar nada de pé. Espero que esta semana que vem o frio tenha piedade de nós.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Fev 2012 às 13:25)

O Foreca já prevê para Olhão, a partir de 4ªfeira mínimas entre 0ºC e os 2ºC.


----------



## Zapiao (5 Fev 2012 às 14:27)

Obrigado colegas Lousano (quase meu vizinho) e Santos


----------



## cardu (5 Fev 2012 às 16:54)

boas, parece que o frio vai mesmo voltar a partir de quarta ou quinta mas vai ser outra vez mais do mesmo, precipitação zero!!

Porreiro pah....


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Fev 2012 às 17:51)

Desta vez parece que o GFS esqueceu tudo e volta nesta run a seguir o ECMWF...quarta-feira teremos mais frio a chegar e deverá manter-se durante uns bons dias...
O que me parece sugestivo é o ECMWF mostrar o AA a migrar para SO e um bloqueio a este da Gronelândia que pode fazer chegar as primeiras entradas deste ano de 2012...ainda a muitas horas de distância...mas sempre é um bom indicador...


----------



## cardu (5 Fev 2012 às 18:03)

MarioCabral disse:


> Desta vez parece que o GFS esqueceu tudo e volta nesta run a seguir o ECMWF...quarta-feira teremos mais frio a chegar e deverá manter-se durante uns bons dias...
> O que me parece sugestivo é o ECMWF mostrar o AA a migrar para SO e um bloqueio a este da Gronelândia que pode fazer chegar as primeiras entradas deste ano de 2012...ainda a muitas horas de distância...mas sempre é um bom indicador...



Mas isso significa a chegada precipitação ou não??


----------



## Santos (5 Fev 2012 às 19:16)

Caso o cenário actual "run" das 12H do ECMWFse venha a consolidar, acredito que no médio prazo teremos assunto e fotos para postar.
Vamos ver ...


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Fev 2012 às 20:47)

cardu disse:


> Mas isso significa a chegada precipitação ou não??



Nesta última run o ECMWF volta a retardar a possível chegada das entradas de NW...o frio mantém-se mas não vejo isos tão negativas como neste último episódio...mas vejo a possibilidade de precipitação daqui a uma semana...principalmente para o sul...mas estas depressões a oeste da costa tem muito que se lhe diga...basta uma pequena mudança de posição e vai tudo ao lado...
Norte e centro se tudo correr bem com algumas neve...mas nunca a cotas muito baixas...acima dos 700m parece-me...


----------



## Zapiao (5 Fev 2012 às 21:00)

Podem dizer-me aonde o meteograma aqui do site vai buscar informaçao? É que mais uma vez falhou redondamente . Era perto das 15h quando começou a pingar aqui pela cidade até perto das 20h e nada disso era previsto.


----------



## David sf (5 Fev 2012 às 21:04)

MarioCabral disse:


> Nesta última run o ECMWF volta a retardar a possível chegada das entradas de NW...o frio mantém-se mas não vejo isos tão negativas como neste último episódio...mas vejo a possibilidade de precipitação daqui a uma semana...principalmente para o sul...mas estas depressões a oeste da costa tem muito que se lhe diga...basta uma pequena mudança de posição e vai tudo ao lado...
> Norte e centro se tudo correr bem com algumas neve...mas nunca a cotas muito baixas...acima dos 700m parece-me...



Num cenário meramente teórico, caso se cumprisse a previsão do ECMWF para terça dia 14, eu apostaria em neve a cota zero no interior do país. Haveria ar frio a 500 hpa, iso -2 a 850 hpa, frio instalado à superfície e vento de sueste no Alentejo e de leste a norte do Tejo. Comparando com o evento de 10 de janeiro de 2010, quando nevou no Alto Alentejo, Beiras e até no Porto caíram uns farrapos, é tudo mais favorável. Mas ainda falta muito, não deixa é de ser interessante que já haja uma probabilidade de precipitação em Évora de cerca de 30%, com uma temperatura a 850 hpa média no ensemble do ECMWF negativa e com um desvio padrão muito reduzido.


----------



## Mix (5 Fev 2012 às 21:37)

Ainda falta uma semana e tal, mas parece tarem-se a compor umas surpresas la' para dia 14... 

Vejam as previsões a 10 dias do IM... Precipitação e...frio. 

Mas como disse, ainda falta algum tempo, e tudo pode mudar.... 

Ate' la', vamos sonhando..


----------



## João Sousa (5 Fev 2012 às 22:30)

Zapiao disse:


> Podem dizer-me aonde o meteograma aqui do site vai buscar informaçao? É que mais uma vez falhou redondamente . Era perto das 15h quando começou a pingar aqui pela cidade até perto das 20h e nada disso era previsto.



O modelo de referência que está na base dos metogramas das várias localidade é o GFS - modelos americano.
Quanto às possíveis disjunções, como por exemplo cotas de neve os precipitação, temos de ter presente que se trata de um macro-modelo, isto é, à escala global, não considerando idiossincrasias geográficas nem morfológicas de cada localidade. 
Abraço


----------



## stormy (5 Fev 2012 às 22:33)

Boas noites

Para já..tanto o GFS12z como o ECMWF12z me parecem razoaveis.

O GFS, apesar de colocar um cavado com muito frio no Mediterraneo, sob aguas relativamente quentes, recusa-se a gerar sistemas depressionários significativos.
Isto justifica-se pelo facto de que desde há uma semana e até meados desta que vem temos  e continuaremos a ter muita actividade, que vai absorver muita energia da zona..com a massa de ar frio a invadir toda a Europa e norte de Africa a area de maior actividade/gradiente baroclinico mudou-se quer para leste no médio oriente quer para oeste no Atlantico.

É portanto compreensivel que o GFS deixe de criar baixas pressoes organizadas no Mediterraneo, fazendo apenas uns nucleos dispersos que se alimentam do pouco calor latente restante.

Já o ECMWF parece ir arrastando alguma energia do Atlantico, mantendo o Mediterraneo mais activo.

A meu ver, independentemente dos modelos, este periodo activo na Europa-Mediterraneo- N de Africa está para terminar nos proximos 10 dias.

Espero que em breve regresse um padrao de bloqueio na Europa/Russia e tambem nos EUA-Canadá, com a actividade a surgir no Atlantico, aqui na zona dos Acores-PI, e tambem do outro lado, na faixa do Iraque-Golfo pérsico-Irao.

Há neste momento uma bolsa de instabilidade no Golfo do México, que deverá ajudar a manter o track forte entre os EUA e a Islandia, mas daqui a uma semana a crista deverá comecar a enfraquecer, podendo mesmo bipartir-se isolando um anticiclone em altura na Gronelandia-Canadá.
A NAO vai afundar, a AO devera sofrer poucas alteracoes, e depois o padrao vai mudar com o track a evoluir para sul e a zonal a tentar ficar mais forte para o meio do mes ( por essa altura a NAO deverá voltar a neutralizar ou passar a positiva).

Isto é um pouco especulativo, mas se tudo correr mais ou menos assim, prevejo uma fase para meio do mes com o regresso de alguma chuva á PI, e uma situacao sinóptica a aproximar-se daquela que coloquei na Sazonal da Primavera, com periodos de W/SW chuvosos a alternar com alguma entrada de N/NW fresca e humida.

Depois pela Primavera este padrao vai-se manter, embora com a tendencia para que a circulacao de W/NW instavel e fresca prevaleca sobre as entradas quentes do quadrante sul ou leste.

( Desculpem os erros da gramática, o PC que me disponibilizaram nao tem teclado compativel com a nossa gramatica)


----------



## beachboy30 (5 Fev 2012 às 23:38)

De facto esta próxima semana vai começar com regime de nortada (já hoje esteve), com a temperatura do ar a subir devido a esse mesmo facto (entrada de ar mais marítimo). No entanto, e a partir de 4ª feira, deverá voltar a corrente de NE/E, novamente mais fria e seca, sendo que lá para o fim de semana parece que se avizinham umas surpresas...

Vamos ver, ainda falta bastante tempo... Certo é que este padrão (AA em cima de nós) tem sido bem duradouro... Há Invernos assim, de facto...


----------



## RMira (6 Fev 2012 às 08:01)

Bons dias,

E desta vez o ECM foi de encontro ao GFS (às suas últimas saídas) e colocou uma situação muito semelhante à deste final de semana para o próximo...mais neve para os italianos, portanto...

E frio seco para nós.


----------



## RMira (6 Fev 2012 às 10:20)

Alguém me pode dizer qual o modelo e saída actual que está na base da previsão do Accuweather?

http://www.accuweather.com/pt/pt/evora/273140/daily-weather-forecast/273140?day=6


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Fev 2012 às 11:08)

Talvez um dia volte a chover em Portugal...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Fev 2012 às 11:09)

Pode ser que seja o início da mudança 




(PS: agora já temos de estar registado no ImagemShack para carregar as imagens?)


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2012 às 11:21)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Pode ser que seja o início da mudança
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já andas tu com a lenga lenga do costume ..... já estou farto do GFS para este Inverno, e a saida de ontem do ECM (12h) aquilo era um desatre de saida, com depressões a surgirem do nada e a desaparecer do nada .... logo não fazia sentido nenhum .... volta e meia o ECM apronta dessas. Não se trata do cenário em si, mas sim as enormes oscilações de 24 horas para 24 horas....

Cada vez mais acredito que este mês será idêntico aos anteriores .... espero que isto melhore em Março ......


----------



## stormy (6 Fev 2012 às 11:54)

stormy disse:


> Boas noites
> 
> Para já..tanto o GFS12z como o ECMWF12z me parecem razoaveis.
> 
> ...



Mantem-se tudo igual...

ECMWF00z  Mantem a dorsal por perto, com sinais de se querer romper, mas atrasando consecutivamente essa ruptura.

GFS00z/06z  Mostra um Mediterraneo menos activo, com um bloqueio a querer surgir a partir das 240h no Med-Europa.
A dorsal Atlantica quebra-se e as primeiras frentes de W iniciam a sua entrada na PI.

Ambos os cenários consideram-se correctos...apenas o ECMWF atrasa e o GFS adianta a sucessao de factos.


----------



## trovoadas (6 Fev 2012 às 11:55)

Aurélio disse:


> Já andas tu com a lenga lenga do costume ..... já estou farto do GFS para este Inverno, e a saida de ontem do ECM (12h) aquilo era um desatre de saida, com depressões a surgirem do nada e a desaparecer do nada .... logo não fazia sentido nenhum .... volta e meia o ECM apronta dessas. Não se trata do cenário em si, mas sim as enormes oscilações de 24 horas para 24 horas....
> 
> Cada vez mais acredito que este mês será idêntico aos anteriores .... espero que isto melhore em Março ......



Sim não vale a pena darmos muita atenção a essas previsões a tão longa distância. Desde de Janeiro que volta e meia há uma run do GFS que dá uma mudança de padrão a mais de 192h e tal tem se verificado na pratica muito inconsistente. A seguir voltam a retirar tudo. 
Ainda à pouco dei uma olhadela ao GFS e ao ECMWF  e o que vi foi uma intensificação do anti-ciclone  a partir do fim de semana que vem em algo semelhante ao que já estamos habituados, AA aqui a oeste/noroeste com pressões no seu centro a chegar aos 1040hpa.
Sei que algum dia podem acertar mas pelo que conheço disto a mudança tem de ser vista logo no 1º painel e mesmo assim no máximo até às 150h. Já vi muitas depressões a serem modeladas após as 150h que nem chegam as existir. 
Cada vez acredito mais que chuva só mais lá para a mudança de estação, e não tou a ver assim grandes salvações, a não ser que desbloqueie como em Dezembro de 2009, mas acho que não há memórias, pelo menos aqui no sul, de Marços com 200,300 ou mais mm de precipitação. Digo isto porque se tivermos pelo menos 100mm em Março e 100mm em Abril, menos mal, senão é só mesmo para acalmar o pó!


----------



## trovoadas (6 Fev 2012 às 12:18)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A run que tinha visto foi a anterior das 12h. Nesta run das 18h já aparece uma coisa bastante diferente. Às 300 e tal horas então é um espectáculo
Para a próxima semana lá para Terça-feira já mete uma frente a chegar à Península Ibérica, isto lá está a mais de 192h. Provavelmente na próxima run desaparece tudo.
Cenários destes já eu tinha visto numa run das 18h antes desta entrada de frio que no assolou, e que depois desapareceu completamente nas run's seguintes. Parece que agora volta a insistir no mesmo! Nada que dê para confiar para já


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Fev 2012 às 12:24)

Stormy, tu dizes que a NAO vai afundar, não concordo pelo menos até 16 de Fevereiro ela vai continuar positiva como teve até aqui. http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/precip/CWlink/pna/nao.sprd2.gif até vai ficar bem mais positiva do que encontra-se agora.

Isto vai continuar como até aqui, posso estar a ser o mais pessimista aqui do fórum, andamos nisto há 3 meses e é agora que vai acontecer a mudança de padrão é agora, até agora zero, zero.

Quanto à Primavera tenho sérias dúvidas que ela venha a ser chuvosa mesmo muitas, admito mais uma primavera seca ou normal do que chuvosa, em probabilidades dou 5% a ser chuvosa, 45% a ser normal e 50% a ser seca. 
Cada vez mais, o mês de Fevereiro vai ser um mês igual a Dezembro e Janeiro, uma coisa vamos ter a partir de 4ªfeira que é frio, quanto à precipitação não sabemos quando ela virá, essa é que é a realidade.


----------



## camrov8 (6 Fev 2012 às 12:35)

acredito que venha chuva, mas deve ser daquela passageira. ps ja ouvi que isto se deve a La Niña, alguém sabe de alguma coisa


----------



## stormy (6 Fev 2012 às 14:40)

camrov8 disse:


> acredito que venha chuva, mas deve ser daquela passageira. ps ja ouvi que isto se deve a La Niña, alguém sabe de alguma coisa



Anos La nina costumam ter Invernos secos, Veroes normais e Primaveras/Outonos chuvosos, mas isto é uma tendencia que depende de outros factores, nem sempre é assim.

Algarvio...a NAO deverá descer a valores negativos e depois retomar valores positivos, numa primeira fase terás uma circulacao mais meridiana, depois voltará a zonal.
É a tese que defendo..logo veremos...sinceramente dou no maximo 10/15 dias para isto mudar.


----------



## RMira (6 Fev 2012 às 14:59)

A propósito da eterna rivalidade ECM/GFS encontrei isto num fórum de meteorologia internacional que não sei se já foi postado aqui:



> "Is the GFS model really worse than the ECMWF?" OK, I went there. Forecasters amateur and professional have long-claimed the U.S. GFS model was more inaccurate than the ECWMF. The graph above proves it, and it is the basis for the business model of the ECWMF's institution, which sells the data at exorbitant prices (the GFS data is free -- a quarter of a million dollars will buy you the rights to use redistribute the ECMWF 25-day forecast, but not their weekly or monthly forecasts which go as far as a year out). Although that makes for a compelling reason to keep their secrets to themselves, they have recently started working with the U.S. government to help determine what's wrong with the GFS.
> 
> Last month, a breakthrough was discovered: When the GFS is run with the ECWMF Initialization data (see above), the accuracy improves dramatically (you can read the AMS presentation here). Unfortunately, implementing that is not as easy as you'd think - outside of the cost of using the ECWMF data, it only runs twice a day, so the GFS would no longer be able to run at 06Z & 18Z (midnight & noon). I suppose one other option is that we fix our initialization data, but I haven't heard much about that option taking shape. It would probably be a big undertaking. In any case, I'm thrilled that we now know what's wrong with the GFS.



Fonte: http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-blogs/weathermatrix/why-are-the-models-so-inaccurate/18097

Pode bem ser uma explicação para as discrepâncias das 6Z e das 18Z...o modelo nestas não corre com input do ECM.


----------



## rozzo (6 Fev 2012 às 15:02)

mirones disse:


> Pode bem ser uma explicação para as discrepâncias das 6Z e das 18Z...o modelo nestas não corre com input do ECM.



Mas ele nunca corre com o input do ECMWF, isso que foi falado acima, foi uma experiência, para tentar perceber o comportamento do modelo. Não é o que acontece às 00 e 12 no dia a dia, e no que temos acesso como operacional. O input é outro, e sim, pelo que citaste, mais fraco que o input do ECMWF.


----------



## RMira (6 Fev 2012 às 15:08)

rozzo disse:


> Mas ele nunca corre com o input do ECMWF, isso que foi falado acima, foi uma experiência, para tentar perceber o comportamento do modelo. Não é o que acontece às 00 e 12 no dia a dia, e no que temos acesso como operacional. O input é outro, e sim, pelo que citaste, mais fraco que o input do ECMWF.



Bem, tinha sido o que tinha percebido do texto...pelos visto mal.

Mas seja como for, dá para perceber isso mesmo...o ECM tem de base inicial valores mais credíveis.

No entanto, existe também isto:



> 2. Look at model trends. If the low pressure moved east with this run, what did it do the run before that? For the GFS, look at a couple days of 00Z and 12Z runs for consistency. Avoid the 06Z and 18Z runs when 00 or 12 is available; in the U.S. these runs don't include the weather balloon network data (balloons are only sent up twice per day), and are therefore radically different and more likely to have bias.



Balloons?

Desculpem o off-topic, mas isto gerou-se a propósito das várias alterações dos modelos neste Inverno, particularmente.

Já agora, ninguém me consegue dizer que modelo utiliza o accuweather para as previsões que faz?


----------



## PauloSR (6 Fev 2012 às 15:37)

mirones disse:


> Já agora, ninguém me consegue dizer que modelo utiliza o accuweather para as previsões que faz?



Mirones, o accuweather baseia-se no ECMWF


----------



## David sf (6 Fev 2012 às 15:38)

mirones disse:


> Já agora, ninguém me consegue dizer que modelo utiliza o accuweather para as previsões que faz?



Pela previsão que mostrava *deve* ser o ECMWF, na sua saída de ontem às 12z. 
Hoje de manhã o ECMWF deu meia volta e já não tem nada do que tinha nos últimos dias, a partir do próximo fim de semana, e o mais incrível é que até os ensembles que estavam afinados, resolveram seguir a operacional na alteração da previsão (cerca de 10% de probabilidade de precipitação em Évora, contra os 30% de ontem). Esperemos melhores runs.


----------



## RMira (6 Fev 2012 às 15:39)

ThaZouk disse:


> Mirones, o accuweather baseia-se no ECMWF



Ok, obrigado ThaZouk e David sf


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Fev 2012 às 18:15)

Sinceramente cada vez mais tenho a sensação que o GFS anda ao sabor do ECMWF...


----------



## camrov8 (6 Fev 2012 às 19:16)

Uma coisa boa era verificar quais os modelos que melhor previram o tempo. o que quero dizer é que alguém com tempo ou melhor paciência, devia pegar em runs antigos e ver quais os mais certeiros e decerto modo tirar as duvidas. 
Uma vez que a maioria escolhe as previsões que mais gosta


----------



## cova beira (6 Fev 2012 às 19:38)

este inverno parece ser mesmo para esquecer quando tudo parece encaminhado há reviravoltas que nem os mais pessimistas previram, desta vez foi o europeu a ir atrás do gfs, depois de uma invasão de frio tão potente na Europa parece incrível como nada vai sobrar para Portugal, os italianos até já devem estar fartos de ver todas as depressões irem ter com eles


----------



## camrov8 (6 Fev 2012 às 19:50)

é verdade pelo que vi esteve mais frio em certos países do norte de África que cá. Deve ser a influencia do atlântico


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Fev 2012 às 20:21)

Por este andar vai faltar água em Bragança...mas era bem pior que faltasse o vinho!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Fev 2012 às 20:54)

Nós somos os parentes pobres da Europa, crise, chuva nem vê-la, frio foi alguns dias e neve muito menos. Os italianos, gregos e outros países à nossa latitude a terem um inverno memorável e nós aqui com um inverno que sabe tão a pouco.


----------



## David sf (6 Fev 2012 às 21:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nós somos os parentes pobres da Europa, crise, chuva nem vê-la, frio foi alguns dias e neve muito menos. Os italianos, gregos e outros países à nossa latitude a terem um inverno memorável e nós aqui com um inverno que sabe tão a pouco.



Há dois anos foi ao contrário. Isto é cíclico, este ano parece que vai calhar a nós. De qualquer modo, já tinha dito isto a semana passada, quando parecia que os modelos iam tirar a entrada fria que acabámos por ter, que isto ainda pode mudar. Há muito poucas isóbaras na Europa ocidental em todos os modelos, tal não é muito habitual com a dorsal atlântica tão distante, e parece-me que nenhum modelo está a dar-se bem com a presença de tanto frio na Europa.


----------



## squidward (6 Fev 2012 às 21:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nós somos os parentes pobres da Europa, crise, chuva nem vê-la, frio foi alguns dias e neve muito menos. Os italianos, gregos e outros países à nossa latitude a terem um inverno memorável e nós aqui com um inverno que sabe tão a pouco.



Nem mais!!  
 A (pouca) animação que ainda restavam nos modelos (tanto GFS e Europeu) desapareceu, enfim...não tenho memória de um Inverno tão "enfadonho" como este, nem em 2004/2005 porque aí ainda tivemos Frio com fartura apesar da seca, agora este ano...não tem mesmo ponta por onde se pegue. Para esquecer mesmo!! (ou não)

ps- está a sair a RUN18z do GFS, mas já não acredito em reviravoltas nesta "monotonia".


----------



## Paulo H (6 Fev 2012 às 22:01)

Depois de ler todos os últimos posts, podemos resumir o que nós queremos:
- frio anormal 
- um evento de neve a cotas médias/baixas
- chuva

Eu pessoalmente, queria tudo! Mas estou particularmente preocupado com a agricultura e a qualidade da água para consumo humano, e a neve seria sim a cereja no topo do bolo!

Posto isto, e dado que não é possível agradar a gregos e a tróianos, o que podemos dizer?
- faz parte da variabilidade climática de portugal termos anos hidrológicos assim.
- que os modelos são muito maus e só nos enganam.

A última opção não é verdade, o que temos de pensar, é que na verdade, portugal está num cantinho do céu da europa, onde tudo o que acontece é suave, apesar de que possam acontecer tragédias!
- inundações
- tornados
- secas prolongadas

Mas no fundo, no fundo faz parte mesmo da nossa variabilidade climática!

Como são os portugueses e os espanhóis, serão muito diferentes, que modelos preferem? São na verdade iguais:
- preferem o GFS
- em 2o lugar o ECM
- de vez em quando lá olham para o hirlam/aemet ou para o IM, quando o nowtracking é o mais importante.

Para mim, quando é que um e outro são melhores? É uma questão difícil, dada a variedade de condições relevantes para a previsão até 190h, logo nunca, mas nunca podemos descartar nenhum deles:
- GFS, importante para tudo o que dependa do que aconteça desde o este dos EUA, terra-nova/gronelandia. 
- ECM, importante em situações desde islandia, açores, mediterrâneo, até à sibéria.
- Modelos locais (aemet, im) importantes a menos de 72h.

Então qual a razão de um ou outro se colarem ao aproximar-se certo evento? Tem a ver com o a relevância do que cada um deles é mais capaz, por natureza, de demonstrar! Eu diria que se dependemos do leste então é ECM, mas se dependemos do longe oeste então é GFS, mas para o detalhe quase certo é mesmo o aemet e o im, embora falhem muito ainda.

Neste momento, parece ser extremamente difícil modelar o que quer que seja no mediterrâneo, até porque a água já não está assim tão quente, e as isobaras mais tendem para o pântano no mediterrâneo. O ECM terá uma dificuldade maior nos próximos dias.. O GFS então esse é mesmo incapaz de apostar num charco como é o mediterrâneo, não foi feito para isso!

Tendo em conta o padrão até ao momento, diria que não é de esperar nada de mais nos próximos 7 a 10dias, e na verdade não deveríamos olhar a nada mais que 150h como segurança! Essa é que é essa..


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Fev 2012 às 22:04)

David sf disse:


> Há dois anos foi ao contrário. Isto é cíclico, este ano parece que vai calhar a nós. De qualquer modo, já tinha dito isto a semana passada, quando parecia que os modelos iam tirar a entrada fria que acabámos por ter, que isto ainda pode mudar. Há muito poucas isóbaras na Europa ocidental em todos os modelos, tal não é muito habitual com a dorsal atlântica tão distante, e parece-me que nenhum modelo está a dar-se bem com a presença de tanto frio na Europa.



Foi apenas um desabafo nada mais. Fevereiro até já surpreendeu no meio de tanta monotonia, com temperaturas abaixo de zero mesmo no litoral algarvio. Já deve haver uns pares de anos que Faro não tinha uma mínima negativa, penso que nem em 2005 teve uma mínima negativa, já isso é um factor relevante. 

Amanhã será mais um dia bastante agradável pelo Algarve com temperaturas bem amenas, a partir de 4ªfeira vai haver uma descida das temperaturas com mínimas próximas de zero e quem sabe se não pode surpreender novamente.


----------



## avescria (6 Fev 2012 às 22:16)

Boas. Também começo a ficar um pouco farto deste tempo. Até no norte de África ( Argélia e arredores tem este ano fortes nevões, para não falar da Grécia Itália e o mais espantoso: Palma de Maiorca.O pouco frio que recebemos é sempre seco e se vem humidade a temperatura sobe. Tudo se resume a um fenómeno que impede de nevar e nos mantem "quentinhos" chamado de Corrente do Golfo do México. O posicionamento do AA tambem tem sa suas influencias mas nunca como esta poderosa corrente quente que nos aquece cerca 5 graus em média no inverno. Vamos aguardar por uma surpresa da natureza e quem sabe se com o derretimento das calotes polares a corrente perca força e o futuro seja invernos com muita neve em portugal como em outros seculos.          Mas quer gostem ou não temos um dos melhores e mais calmos climas do mundo, onde as calamidades são pouco comuns felismente.


----------



## Lousano (6 Fev 2012 às 22:20)

avescria disse:


> Boas. Também começo a ficar um pouco farto deste tempo. Até no norte de África ( Argélia e arredores tem este ano fortes nevões, para não falar da Grécia Itália e o mais espantoso: Palma de Maiorca.O pouco frio que recebemos é sempre seco e se vem humidade a temperatura sobe. Tudo se resume a um fenómeno que impede de nevar e nos mantem "quentinhos" chamado de Corrente do Golfo do México. O posicionamento do AA tambem tem sa suas influencias mas nunca como esta poderosa corrente quente que nos aquece cerca 5 graus em média no inverno. Vamos aguardar por uma surpresa da natureza e quem sabe se com o derretimento das calotes polares a corrente perca força e o futuro seja invernos com muita neve em portugal como em outros seculos.          Mas quer gostem ou não temos um dos melhores e mais calmos climas do mundo, onde as calamidades são pouco comuns felismente.



Durante uma dezena de anos consecutivos a serra da Lousã não viu neve, e nestes 3 últimos teve neve.


----------



## belem (6 Fev 2012 às 22:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> .
> Foi apenas um desabafo nada mais. Fevereiro até já surpreendeu no meio de tanta monotonia, com temperaturas abaixo de zero mesmo no litoral algarvio.



E também surpreendeu o facto  de no interior algarvio terem havido localidades sem valores negativos e as diferenças de um local próximo para o outro serem por vezes tão acentuadas.


----------



## camrov8 (6 Fev 2012 às 22:38)

é ter calma as coisas estão a por-se para a semana que vem, será uma prenda do dia dos namorados, por norma Fevereiro é o mês mais instável nunca se sabe o que vem


----------



## Paulo H (6 Fev 2012 às 22:42)

avescria disse:


> Boas. Também começo a ficar um pouco farto deste tempo. Até no norte de África ( Argélia e arredores tem este ano fortes nevões, para não falar da Grécia Itália e o mais espantoso: Palma de Maiorca.O pouco frio que recebemos é sempre seco e se vem humidade a temperatura sobe. Tudo se resume a um fenómeno que impede de nevar e nos mantem "quentinhos" chamado de Corrente do Golfo do México. O posicionamento do AA tambem tem sa suas influencias mas nunca como esta poderosa corrente quente que nos aquece cerca 5 graus em média no inverno. Vamos aguardar por uma surpresa da natureza e quem sabe se com o derretimento das calotes polares a corrente perca força e o futuro seja invernos com muita neve em portugal como em outros seculos.          Mas quer gostem ou não temos um dos melhores e mais calmos climas do mundo, onde as calamidades são pouco comuns felismente.



Palma de maiorca, não é espantoso/novidade, em virtude da sua localização geográfica, favorável a receber ventos até de origem alpina e a depressoes no mediterrâneo, é bastante comum observar neve naquele arquipélago a cotas médias/baixas todos os anos, e por vezes até ao nível do mar!


----------



## camrov8 (6 Fev 2012 às 22:45)

é verdade quase todos os anos há nevões em palma de Maiorca lá esta numa zona propicia a correntes de norte


----------



## NunoBrito (6 Fev 2012 às 22:47)

*«Vaga de frio não tem semelhanças no passado»*

Para o meteorologista Anthímio de Azevedo, tudo isto são consequências da acção do Homem

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/a...ista-tvi24-ultimas-noticias/1323385-4071.html


----------



## RMira (6 Fev 2012 às 22:48)

Boas,

Não querendo estar a transmitir falsas expectativas também devo dizer que quando pensávamos que o Verão este ano que passou não iria existir, tivémos um Verão em pleno Setembro e Outubro...isto para dizer que poderá ainda estar longe o final do Inverno...quem sabe!

Esperemos por melhores dias...


----------



## camrov8 (6 Fev 2012 às 23:05)

NunoBrito disse:


> *«Vaga de frio não tem semelhanças no passado»*
> 
> Para o meteorologista Anthímio de Azevedo, tudo isto são consequências da acção do Homem
> 
> http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/a...ista-tvi24-ultimas-noticias/1323385-4071.html



Não sou contra o aquecimento global, mas temos de ver que hã ciclos que duram décadas ou mesmo séculos basta lembrar da pequena idade do gelo que aconteceu na idade media,


----------



## avescria (6 Fev 2012 às 23:14)

camrov8 disse:


> Não sou contra o aquecimento global, mas temos de ver que hã ciclos que duram décadas ou mesmo séculos basta lembrar da pequena idade do gelo que aconteceu na idade media,



A Pequena Idade do Gelo foi um período de arrefecimento que ocorreu na Era Moderna. Os climatologistas não estão de acordo sobre as datas de início e fim deste período. Alguns defendem que se teria iniciado no século XVI e terminado na primeira metade do século XIX, enquanto que outros sugerem um período do século XIII ao século XVII. Teria sido nos anos 1650, 1770 e 1850 que ocorreram os mínimos de temperatura, cada um separado por intervalos ligeiramente mais quentes [1]. O período mais frio da Pequena Era Glacial parece estar relacionado com uma profunda queda nas tempestades solares conhecida como "Mínimo de Maunder".


----------



## Paulo H (6 Fev 2012 às 23:46)

avescria disse:


> A Pequena Idade do Gelo foi um período de arrefecimento que ocorreu na Era Moderna. Os climatologistas não estão de acordo sobre as datas de início e fim deste período. Alguns defendem que se teria iniciado no século XVI e terminado na primeira metade do século XIX, enquanto que outros sugerem um período do século XIII ao século XVII. Teria sido nos anos 1650, 1770 e 1850 que ocorreram os mínimos de temperatura, cada um separado por intervalos ligeiramente mais quentes [1]. O período mais frio da Pequena Era Glacial parece estar relacionado com uma profunda queda nas tempestades solares conhecida como "Mínimo de Maunder".



Correcto, embora seja apenas mais uma teoria.. Existem outras para explicar essa pequena idade do gelo, por exemplo:

Conseguência da época anterior, bastante quente, que provocou o degelo da calote polar, permitindo a migração para a gronelandia (terra outrora verde) pelos vickings, e cujo degelo terá alterado a normal circulação termosalina da corrente do golfo. Há científicos que afirmam que os sucessivos mínimos solares que caracterizam a época de pequena idade do gelo, não são suficientes para explicar tal arrefecimento, até porque faltam registos de séculos anteriores.

Também há quem diga que deveríamos estar vivendo neste momento uma época ainda mais quente, devido não só à actividade solar, que cujos efeitos têm sido limitados devido à poluição no que toca às partículas resultantes da actividade industrial actual!

Mas este não é o tópico para discutir estas teorias, desde já desculpem..


----------



## David sf (7 Fev 2012 às 00:03)

Paulo H disse:


> Mas este não é o tópico para discutir estas teorias, desde já desculpem..



Ora aí está, na secção de climatologia há vários tópicos onde se podem discutir alterações climáticas, idades do gelo e a falta de memória do Sr Anthímio de Azevedo.

O GFS, apesar de nunca pôr nenhuma situação de frio extremo, prevê na run das 18z a primeira onda de frio a nível nacional dos últimos anos. Se houvesse um pouco mais de gradiente isobárico, através do cavamento da depressão no Mediterrâneo ocidental, poderia entrar mais frio em altitude, ou soltar-se uma cut-off daquela massa fria que ficaria estacionada no sul de França durante alguns dias. Tal como há uma semana, temos de ter sorte.


----------



## irpsit (7 Fev 2012 às 00:05)

Os Invernos de há 20 anos atrás e antes eram notoriamente mais frios em Portugal, semelhantes à situação que foi vivida estes últimos dias. E durante a mini idade do gelo, há uns séculos atrás, nevava muito mais frequentemente em Portugal, basta ler os relatos das nevadas em Lisboa e neve nas montanhas do interior até ao meio da Primavera.

Agora parece-me é que estámos a entrar num novo ciclo frio, talvez por somente umas décadas. Se vai durar um tempo mais longo, isso ninguém sabe. Mas notam-se mudanças nas correntes e ciclos oceânicos que nos levam a concluir que estámos a entrar numa fase fria, à semelhança dos anos 50 e 60.

Além disso, Portugal tem também o clima com menos neve de toda a Europa, devido à influência quente do Atlântico (e abrigado também pelas montanhas do norte e centro de Espanha). A siberiana atinge mais sempre todos os outros países e só por último e breve chega a Portugal. A neve raramente chega, normalmente é só ar seco.

O melhor é uma entrada de norte ou mesmo nor-noroeste. Se esqueçam de momento, pois daqui da Gronelândia só há neste momento ar quente a vir de sudoeste. Ar frio para Portugal só se vier do Reino Unido ou Europa Continental.


----------



## camrov8 (7 Fev 2012 às 00:18)

por acaso lembro-me de em miúdo brincar com o gelo das poças no inverno e que chegavam a durar dias, as previsões são boas para a próxima semana


----------



## martinus (7 Fev 2012 às 01:43)

NunoBrito disse:


> *«Vaga de frio não tem semelhanças no passado»*
> 
> Para o meteorologista Anthímio de Azevedo, tudo isto são consequências da acção do Homem
> 
> http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/a...ista-tvi24-ultimas-noticias/1323385-4071.html



Engraçado. Tenho aqui um texto histórico, que diz que num dia de Sexta-feira Santa (semana da Páscoa), a cidade de Braga ficou completamente branca, coberta pela neve. Acho que foi aí por 1746, mas agora não me vou dar ao trabalho de verificar a data ao certo. Se era assim na Páscoa, dá para imaginar como seria em pleno Inverno.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Fev 2012 às 11:53)

Atmosfera muito confusa nos próximos dias em especial depois das 144 horas ......

Os próximos dias serão algo decisivos para o desenrolar desta situação ... mas chuva nem vê-la ....


----------



## avescria (7 Fev 2012 às 12:05)

Parece que o frio vai voltar em força e por mais tempo, mas humidade nem perto. O AA esta mesmo bloqueado nesta zona e não descola.


----------



## avescria (7 Fev 2012 às 12:12)

> O território do continente irá a partir de amanhã, 4ªfeira, dia 8 de fevereiro, voltar a ser influenciado por uma massa de ar muito frio. À semelhança do episódio de tempo frio que afetou o continente no início do mês, em especial nos dias 3 e 4, este novo episódio estará associado a uma massa de ar ártico proveniente do interior do continente europeu e transportado na circulação de uma região anticiclónica localizada na Escandinávia e Rússia Ocidental.
> 
> Assim, prevê-se entre hoje, dia 7, e 5ª feira, dia 9, uma descida da temperatura mínima entre 6 a 9ºC em todo o território, atingindo-se valores de 3ºC em Lisboa, 1ºC no Porto, 3ºC em Faro, -6ºC em Bragança, -1ºC em Castelo Branco e -1ºC Beja. Estes valores de temperatura mínima deverão manter-se para 6ªfeira, dia 10. Apesar de uma ligeira subida da temperatura mínima no sábado, dia 11, existe uma tendência para a continuação do tempo muito frio e seco no continente até dia 15


 

IM


----------



## stormy (7 Fev 2012 às 13:04)

Boas...

Hoje temos mais indicios a favor da ideia de que este bloqueio vai desaparacer nos proximos 10 dias.
Na analise do GFS00z e ECMWF00z para o hemisferio norte, começa a surgir a ideia ainda que tenue de se formar um bloqueio no Pacifico leste, evoluindo para NE sobre o Canadá-Gronelandia.
Tambem na região SW/S da Russia surge um padrão bloqueado, que se extende até á Europa de leste.

Curiosamente, as runs das 06z do GFS, ao longo dos ultimos 2 dias tem colocado esta hipotese, mas é prontamente negada pelas runs das 12z...ora, hoje surgiu um cenário ás 00z do GFS e ECMWF mais proximo, resultando numa rapida aglomeração e aumento de consistencia do ensemble.

Á medida que a Primaveral climatológica vai entrando, e o input solar aumenta ( o Inverno solar já acabou há 2 dias), a atmosfera começará a reagir e a construir o padrão novo para a nova estação.
Como tal é normal que a partir de agora as coisas mudem, e a meu ver, daqui a 10 dias não só mudarão como mudarão para melhor, pois o estado das teleconexões é favoravel a uma boa Primavera...e a um Fevereiro mais interessante na dua 2a metade.


----------



## camrov8 (7 Fev 2012 às 13:59)

pode ser que o aumento dos dias e do calor ajudem a desbloquear  a situação, mas é curioso porque no verão passado aconteceu o contrario, o AA estava travado a sul e praticamente deixou todas as frentes entrarem em Portugal


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Fev 2012 às 13:59)

Boa tarde,

Aguardemos pelas run do GFS das 12h e mais logo pelo ECMWF, essas sim mais consistentes...
Mesmo assim, acho quem em relação aos próximos dias, isto é, até ao final da semana já está tudo mais ou menos decidido...
As previsões de uma nova vaga fria, ainda hoje noticiada pelos meios de comunicação social parece-me exageradas, nem teremos assim tanto frio, nem será uma entrada com tanta força como a última, teremos é a manutenção de alguma instabilidade no Mediterrâneo que irá arrastar as temperaturas mais baixas da Europa Central/do Leste associado ao afastamento do AA para mais perto dos Açores que permitirá a chegada e instalação de temperaturas comuns nesta época do ano...
Apenas o interior norte e centro terá a iso -4ºC de raspão...o resto do continente iso 0ºC e nada mais...


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Fev 2012 às 14:14)

MarioCabral disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Aguardemos pelas run do GFS das 12h e mais logo pelo ECMWF, essas sim mais consistentes...
> Mesmo assim, acho quem em relação aos próximos dias, isto é, até ao final da semana já está tudo mais ou menos decidido...
> ...



Não é a comunicação social que diz, é o próprio IM que diz que a temperatura mínima vai descer entre 6ºC a 9ºC, o IM está mais que certo e certo que esta vaga de frio vai ser a 1ªonda de frio em Portugal pela sua durabilidade, vendo as previsões do Foreca a mínima mais alta será 4ºC e não passará dos 4ºC de mínima até dia 14 para Faro, o que daria quase uma semana com mínimas baixas. A última foi uma entrada de 2 dias, sexta e sábado esta promete durar muito mais tempo, mesmo a 240 horas o ECM continua a prever frio.


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Fev 2012 às 14:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não é a comunicação social que diz, é o próprio IM que diz que a temperatura mínima vai descer entre 6ºC a 9ºC, o IM está mais que certo e certo que esta vaga de frio vai ser a 1ªonda de frio em Portugal pela sua durabilidade, vendo as previsões do Foreca a mínima mais alta será 4ºC e não passará dos 4ºC de mínima até dia 14 para Faro, o que daria quase uma semana com mínimas baixas. A última foi uma entrada de 2 dias, sexta e sábado esta promete durar muito mais tempo, mesmo a 240 horas o ECM continua a prever frio.



Mas não são temperaturas "normais" para a época em que estamos? Claro que em termos de duração podemos equiparar a uma vaga de fria, mas pelas temperaturas em questão parece-me exagerado...a média por exemplo da mínima no Porto no mês de Fevereiro é de 5,9ºC...atendendo que a previsão dá entre 1ºC e 4ºC de mínima nesse período de tempo...não parece que seja nada tão "extremo" como parecem noticiar os meios de comunicação social e o próprio IM...
Não nos esqueçamos que os Invernos secos são propícios a médias mais baixas...


----------



## David sf (7 Fev 2012 às 16:18)

MarioCabral disse:


> Mas não são temperaturas "normais" para a época em que estamos? Claro que em termos de duração podemos equiparar a uma vaga de fria, mas pelas temperaturas em questão parece-me exagerado...a média por exemplo da mínima no Porto no mês de Fevereiro é de 5,9ºC...atendendo que a previsão dá entre 1ºC e 4ºC de mínima nesse período de tempo...não parece que seja nada tão "extremo" como parecem noticiar os meios de comunicação social e o próprio IM...
> Não nos esqueçamos que os Invernos secos são propícios a médias mais baixas...



Até sexta, tanto as máximas como as mínimas deverão situar-se abaixo do normal para a época, devido à entrada de frio em altitude. Depois, entramos num período algo estranho, que os modelos ainda não me parece que tenham conseguido captar de forma correcta, mas deverá ser caracterizado por vento fraco de leste, e temperaturas a 850 hpa próximas de zero. Tal facto permitirá ter dias com temperaturas normais ou ligeiramente abaixo, e mínimas bastante frias. Não esquecer que a noite mais fria da entrada siberiana dos últimos dias, nas EMAs que não se situavam em altitude, foi a de sábado para domingo, já com isos positivas a 850 hpa.


----------



## rozzo (7 Fev 2012 às 16:32)

David sf disse:


> Até sexta, tanto as máximas como as mínimas deverão situar-se abaixo do normal para a época, devido à entrada de frio em altitude. Depois, entramos num período algo estranho, que os modelos ainda não me parece que tenham conseguido captar de forma correcta, mas deverá ser caracterizado por vento fraco de leste, e temperaturas a 850 hpa próximas de zero. Tal facto permitirá ter dias com temperaturas normais ou ligeiramente abaixo, e mínimas bastante frias. Não esquecer que a noite mais fria da entrada siberiana dos últimos dias, nas EMAs que não se situavam em altitude, foi a de sábado para domingo, já com isos positivas a 850 hpa.



Sim, a coisa (se for como modelado agora, ainda é provável que mude) está a pôr-se para uma sequência relativamente longa de dias de inversões e bastante frio, e se as peças levarem mesmo a uma diminuição do gradiente de pressão e a um quase "pântano", então poderão regressar os nevoeiros, e possivelmente o sincelo ao NE também. Mas até lá... Frio seco e algo ventoso, só isso está para já garantido.

E já em especulação (com 10% de credibilidade ), este padrão que o ECMWF começa a querer mostrar com fluxo frio mas mais de Norte (o GFS para variar seguiu nesta última saída), com o anticiclone mais no UK, embora não seja tão gélido claro, continua bem fresco, e começa a insinuar cut-offs a SW de nós, que embora nunca nada de mais, sempre dariam alguma (preciosa chuva), e teriam sempre o "jogo do empurra" entre frio continental e morno Atlântico ao barulho. Isto ao contrário do bloqueio total em que estas não passam das Baleares para Oeste que se vive actualmente..

Mas claro, isto é especulação de hipotéticos cenários a mais de 200h, que estamos fartos de ver recuar este Inverno. Apenas uma nota de esperança.


----------



## stormy (7 Fev 2012 às 16:51)

rozzo disse:


> Sim, a coisa (se for como modelado agora, ainda é provável que mude) está a pôr-se para uma sequência relativamente longa de dias de inversões e bastante frio, e se as peças levarem mesmo a uma diminuição do gradiente de pressão e a um quase "pântano", então poderão regressar os nevoeiros, e possivelmente o sincelo ao NE também. Mas até lá... Frio seco e algo ventoso, só isso está para já garantido.
> 
> E já em especulação (com 10% de credibilidade ), este padrão que o ECMWF começa a querer mostrar com fluxo frio mais mais de Norte (o GFS para variar seguiu nesta última saída), com o anticiclone mais no UK, embora não seja tão gélido claro, continua bem fresco, e começa a insinuar cut-offs a SW de nós, que embora nunca nada de mais, sempre dariam alguma (preciosa chuva), e teriam sempre o "jogo do empurra" entre frio continental e morno Atlântico ao barulho. Isto ao contrário do bloqueio total em que estas não passam das Baleares para Oeste que se vive actualmente..
> 
> Mas claro, isto é especulação de hipotéticos cenários a mais de 200h, que estamos fartos de ver recuar este Inverno. Apenas uma nota de esperança.



Rozzo, serão uns dias de Inversão mas quanto a nevoeiros já vai depender dos dewpoints...se o fluxo for fraco de leste, nesta altura do ano só traz ar seco com dews -5 a -10..nevoeiro...não, mas algumas brumas e talvez nevoas em zonas de albufeiras onde a evapotranspiração é acrescida.

Entraremos num periodo de transição...os modelos vão começar a ver coisas a vir de NW, ou N mas tambem de W e SW...a meu ver...teremos para meio do mês ou na sua ultima decada um periodo mais activode SW, com a dorsal Atlantica a quebrar e a movimentar-se um pouco para SW, e o bloqueio Euro-Russo a evoluir.
Poderemos ter um cavado a entrar no Atlantico central e a afectar-nos primeiramente com uma entrada de SW, e depois com um fluxo a rodar mais para W, situação que nos vai acompanhar por Março, com entradas de W e NW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Fev 2012 às 19:50)

*Previsão até 23 de Fevereiro*:

*Temperatura*







*Precipitação*






Tendo por base, o GFS é assim os próximos 15 dias, temperaturas abaixo da média e precipitação só a sul do Algarve e sabendo como tem sido até aqui, vai continuar na mesma. Ainda a run das 00 dava precipitação, esta retirou praticamente toda se a run das 12 é a melhor igual à run das 00. Posso, concluir Fevereiro se tiver 5 mm vai ser um milagre e situações de SW este ano só em sonhos.


----------



## xes (7 Fev 2012 às 20:10)

Boas, alguem me pode ajudar onde posso ver previsoes para o inicio de março na europa? Vou até a suiça 2 semanas e gostava de ver com o que posso contar nessa altura.


----------



## Santos (7 Fev 2012 às 21:45)

xes disse:


> Boas, alguem me pode ajudar onde posso ver previsoes para o inicio de março na europa? Vou até a suiça 2 semanas e gostava de ver com o que posso contar nessa altura.



http://www.meteoschweiz.admin.ch/web/en/weather.html


----------



## Snifa (7 Fev 2012 às 22:00)

*Baixas temperaturas continuam até dia 15*

Publicado às 21.18


Todos os distritos do Continente vão estar entre quarta e sexta-feira em aviso amarelo, o terceiro mais grave numa escala de quatro, devido a temperaturas mínimas muito baixas, nalguns casos negativas.

Com exceção da Guarda, cujo aviso entra já em vigor às 23 horas desta terça-feira, todos os distritos do Continente estarão a amarelo a partir das 23 horas de quarta-feira.


O aviso amarelo, que significa "risco para determinadas atividades dependentes da situação meteorológica", mantém-se até às 11.59 horas de sexta-feira.

Em declarações à agência Lusa, o meteorologista Ricardo Tavares precisou que os dias mais frios serão quinta e sexta-feira.

Na quinta-feira, as temperaturas mínimas vão oscilar entre os -5ºC em Bragança e Penhas Douradas e os 3ºC em Lisboa e Faro. Na sexta-feira, Faro mantém-se com 3ºC de mínima e Bragança desce um grau, para os -6ºC.

O Instituto de Meteorologia prevê no sábado uma ligeira subida da temperatura, de um a três graus. No domingo, porém, volta a baixar.

O tempo frio e seco vai continuar no Continente pelo menos até 15 de fevereiro, devido a uma massa de ar frio transportada na circulação de um anticiclone localizado na região da Escandinávia, adiantou Ricardo Tavares.



http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=2290606&page=1


----------



## xes (7 Fev 2012 às 22:30)

Santos disse:


> http://www.meteoschweiz.admin.ch/web/en/weather.html



Boas, esse site já eu sabia dá um prazo maximo de 6 dias, queria ver para março, sei que é muita distancia, mas ja deve haver alguma previsao.


----------



## camrov8 (7 Fev 2012 às 22:42)

xes disse:


> Boas, esse site já eu sabia dá um prazo maximo de 6 dias, queria ver para março, sei que é muita distancia, mas ja deve haver alguma previsao.



se tens acompanhado o forum deves ter reparado que mesmo uma semana os modelos falham, para Março e para um pais em particular e não sendo pessimista nem a NOOA têm


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Fev 2012 às 22:52)

David sf disse:


> Até sexta, tanto as máximas como as mínimas deverão situar-se abaixo do normal para a época, devido à entrada de frio em altitude. Depois, entramos num período algo estranho, que os modelos ainda não me parece que tenham conseguido captar de forma correcta, mas deverá ser caracterizado por vento fraco de leste, e temperaturas a 850 hpa próximas de zero. Tal facto permitirá ter dias com temperaturas normais ou ligeiramente abaixo, e mínimas bastante frias. Não esquecer que a noite mais fria da entrada siberiana dos últimos dias, nas EMAs que não se situavam em altitude, foi a de sábado para domingo, já com isos positivas a 850 hpa.



Sim David, foi uma situação perfeitamente normal, já tínhamos o frio instalado à superfície nessa noite e o vento fraco no inicio da noite de E/NE e quase nulo de madrugada ajudou a que mais algum frio chegasse até cá...e que as massas de ar não se misturassem de forma a prejudicar a queda das mínimas...já que em altitude já tivéssemos isos positivas...


----------



## Norther (7 Fev 2012 às 23:12)

MarioCabral disse:


> Sim David, foi uma situação perfeitamente normal, já tínhamos o frio instalado à superfície nessa noite e o vento fraco no inicio da noite de E/NE e quase nulo de madrugada ajudou a que mais algum frio chegasse até cá...e que as massas de ar não se misturassem de forma a prejudicar a queda das mínimas...já que em altitude já tivéssemos isos positivas...





É verdade eu assisti a isso, dormi de sábado para domingo na estância de ski da Torre e levei um termómetro digital, a meia noite tinha -4.2ºC e as sete horas da manha de domingo tinha -1ºC apenas, soube logo que deveria de estar já isos positivas e ao meio da manha um nevoeiro serrado e com temperatura positiva. Um amigo meu saiu de casa a uma altitude de 450m com -4ºC e chegou a torre com -1ºC e ficou abismado


----------



## camrov8 (7 Fev 2012 às 23:27)

as condições estão propicias a inversões térmicas poucas nuvens e quase sem vento


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Fev 2012 às 23:51)

camrov8 disse:


> as condições estão propicias a inversões térmicas poucas nuvens e quase sem vento



Não já nesta madrugada...a partir da madrugada de quinta as noite serão de inversão térmica no interior do país...inicialmente o frio chega em altitude...o vento irá diminuir a intensidade e soprará fraco de este...céu limpo...Condições ideais para inversão térmica nos vales dos sistemas montanhosos em que o relevo acentuado favorece a inversão térmica...


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Fev 2012 às 14:34)

Desta manhã nada de novo a destacar da saída das 0h do ECMWF, e mesmo a run das 6h do GFS não diferencia em muito do europeu...
Reparem que o "monstro" continua cheio de força, mexe um pouco para um lado e para o outro mas continua intransponível...o último verão de 2011 foi fraco...a primavera de 2011 foi quente, tal como o início do Outono com máximas acima dos 30ºC...
Estaremos a "sofrer" um pouco por tudo isso?Acaso ou algo mais?
Mais estranho ou não é que relativamente à Europa Central, leste e mesmo os países do sul, Portugal e Espanha não parecem pertencer ao mesmo continente...claro que o posicionamento do AA explica quase por completo tudo, mas estas últimas estações do ano apenas momentaneamente têm sido aquilo que se espera delas...
A verdade é que desde Dezembro que os modelos vão adiando o costume dos nosso Invernos, frentes a chegarem de NW carregadas de precipitação...e o que já teve início há "algum tempo"...continua sem fim à vista....
Falou-se inicialmente que seria uma questão de algum evento deslocalizar o AA e depois tudo voltaria ao habitual, agora fala-se que com o "inicio" da mudança de estação e aquecimento poderá novamente ser o clique para a alteração...mas tarda em chegar....Em caso de exemplo...aqui no Porto só em Dezembro e Janeiro já levamos um -300mm em relação às médias de precipitação...


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Fev 2012 às 18:37)

E a festa continua...na Itália!


----------



## 1337 (8 Fev 2012 às 18:43)

Deem as boas vindas a 2005. ele está de volta .


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Fev 2012 às 18:48)

Um dia voltará a chover em Portugal...


----------



## Snow (8 Fev 2012 às 19:01)

alguém pode dizer ao AA, para ele bazar, que ninguém o quer aqui


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Fev 2012 às 19:04)

Snow disse:


> alguém pode dizer ao AA, para ele bazar, que ninguém o quer aqui



Realmente é mesmo frustrante esta situação...um ano inteiro à espera do Inverno... e depois é o que se vê!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (8 Fev 2012 às 19:07)

Bom. 
Fevereiro está feito em temos de precipitação. Mais 1 mm, menos 1 mm, o que chegar será totalmente residual. A situação é* preocupante*!!!
Em Lisboa nos ultimos 3 mêses choveu apenas entre 5 a 10 % do que é normal esperar nestes 3 mêses. Quanto ao frio nem falo, pois para alem de ser normalíssimo para a época, não comporta situação digna de registo em relação à seca horrorosa que estamos a viver! A mesma pergunta faço eu... voltará a chover em Portugal?
Olhar para possibilidade de chuva nos modelos neste momento é a mesma coisa que esperar ver água em pleno deserto do Sahara. Não digo mais nada...


----------



## avescria (8 Fev 2012 às 22:03)

A culpa é de El Ninha que está a influenciar a " NAO " e a manter constantemente o AA no mesmo sitio e com esta força.
Para o ano seguindo o que tem sido normal nos ultimos anos o Inverno será diferente. O Inverno deste ano já deu o que tinha para dar. É nossa triste verdade.


----------



## cornudo (8 Fev 2012 às 22:20)

avescria disse:


> A culpa é de El Ninha que está a influenciar a " NAO " e a manter constantemente o AA no mesmo sitio e com esta força.
> Para o ano seguindo o que tem sido normal nos ultimos anos o Inverno será diferente. O Inverno deste ano já deu o que tinha para dar. É nossa triste verdade.



ehhhhhh tanta choradeira!!o nosso amigo stormy tem vindo a dar as suas previsões e até são animadoras para a segunda quinzena de fevereiro e diante !não desprezando todos os que percebem de meteorologia o stormy tem uma aptidão especial para a coisa e acredito plenamente nas suas previsões!e já agora volta vince que precisamos tambem dos teus comentarios para enriquecer este maravilhoso forum!


----------



## David sf (8 Fev 2012 às 22:48)

É um querer e não poder. O Atlântico este ano não deixa passar nada, está bloqueado e a situação de seca poderá tornar-se complicada se não houver uma grande mudança de padrão rapidamente, mas se há uma semana parecia que o Atlântico ia desbloquear, agora não se vislumbra nada disso.

Isto em anos normais seria o início da mudança:







Mas muito provavelmente não será, a dorsal restabelece-se e até a pequena depressão que se forma nos Açores fica por lá e não segue para este:






Já para não falar do ECMWF, que mete um anticiclone de 1045 mbar a bloquear tudo.






A única hipótese seria vir algo do Mediterrâneo, chegar ao Atlântico e cavar a sudoeste do continente, mas também isso está muito complicado.

Salvam-se as temperaturas, é muito provável que entremos em onda de frio em praticamente todo o país dentro de 6 dias, e com todas as EMAs do interior, inclusive Alentejo, com média das temperaturas mínimas abaixo de zero nos 15 primeiros dias do mês.

Para daqui a uma semana, ainda falta muito tempo, mas seria interessante cumprir-se a previsão do GFS para Portel, -3,5ºC e 97% de humidade. À falta de neve, teremos sincelo?


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Fev 2012 às 22:48)

cornudo disse:


> ehhhhhh tanta choradeira!!o nosso amigo stormy tem vindo a dar as suas previsões e até são animadoras para a segunda quinzena de fevereiro e diante !não desprezando todos os que percebem de meteorologia o stormy tem uma aptidão especial para a coisa e acredito plenamente nas suas previsões!e já agora volta vince que precisamos tambem dos teus comentarios para enriquecer este maravilhoso forum!



O nosso amigo Stormy já tinha dito que em Dezembro começariam a cair as primeiras neves...isto na metereologia, e este ano então tem sido por demais, prognósticos só no final do jogo...temos assistido a cada reviravolta que previsões no máximo a 100 horas...


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Fev 2012 às 22:53)

Mais um dia que passou e nada de novo no horizonte, impressionante esta run das 18 não coloca precipitação mesmo a médio - longo prazo. Os italianos esses sim, têem cá um festim e nós temos o AA. Vá lá ainda temos algum frio para animar-nos porque o resto é uma autêntica desilusão.


----------



## cornudo (8 Fev 2012 às 22:58)

ferreira5 disse:


> O nosso amigo Stormy já tinha dito que em Dezembro começariam a cair as primeiras neves...isto na metereologia, e este ano então tem sido por demais, prognósticos só no final do jogo...temos assistido a cada reviravolta que previsões no máximo a 100 horas...



é preciso é calma ! com a fome que estamos de chuva e neve quando ela vier temos um orgasmo meteorológico,enquanto nada vem, evitamos a meteodepressão e a choradeira!


----------



## Paulo H (8 Fev 2012 às 23:00)

Off Tópic:

Se pensarmos no que ocorreu de há 1 ano para cá.. Foi um ano muito fora do comum: excepto alguns períodos ditos normais com chuva, o resto foi ver as pessoas fartarem-se de usar roupa de verão, nem houve procura de roupa de outono/inverno, tudo de t-shirt ou pólos de maio a outubro. Desde o fim de outono para cá, é só anticiclone, praticamente!

Já agora, a título de curiosidade, como seria o nosso verão caso tudo se mantivesse assim igual(la niña, nao, ...)? Seria chuvoso o verão? Que desastre para a agricultura..


----------



## stormy (8 Fev 2012 às 23:04)

ferreira5 disse:


> O nosso amigo Stormy já tinha dito que em Dezembro começariam a cair as primeiras neves...isto na metereologia, e este ano então tem sido por demais, prognósticos só no final do jogo...temos assistido a cada reviravolta que previsões no máximo a 100 horas...



No inicio de Dezembro vi uma possibilidade de ocorrer um evento de neve, mas nunca disse que a partir de Dezembro ia estar a nevar.
Se fores ver na Sazonal de Outono-Inverno, sempre referi que Out-Nov seriam chuvosos, e o Inverno seria seco mas quente...pelos vistos errei no que toca á temperatura pois assumi que o AA estaria ainda mais em cima com um fluxo não de N/NE, mas de E.

Por agora tambem vejo a possibilidade de ocorrer um evento de precipitação razoavel a partir de dia 15/20, mas claro que como se passou no inicio de Dez, posso errar..veremos

A minha filosofia no que toca a isto é um pouco arriscada...gosto de analisar os padrões e por vezes quando chego a alguma conclusão costumo arriscar logo numa previsão...ora, corro o risco de me espalhar ao comprido...mas isso tambem me dá uma certa pica

Não gosto que me digam que sou bom e tenho jeito, gosto que me critiquem, que me ensinem mais, gosto de aprender e gosto que as pessoas se ponham á  minha frente e digam o que acham...todos nós crescemos quando vemos dificuldades.
O DavidSF é um tipo fantástico, tem um jeito muito especial para isto, e eu adoro quando ele discorda de mim e põe á frente a sua opinião...muito tenho eu aprendido com ele

Eapero continuar a aprender e a conviver com voces nesta casa.


----------



## Agreste (8 Fev 2012 às 23:15)

Podemos arriscar-nos a ter uma primavera tipo 2008 onde choveu bem até ao dia 20 de junho. O verão foi fresco sem ondas de calor. Está previsto que a La Niña se atenue até ao verão.


----------



## David sf (8 Fev 2012 às 23:15)

Mas há sempre um ou outro ensemble que mostram coisas diferentes. Já é um palpite que eu tenho há alguns dias que algo do género disto pode acontecer. Com o aproximar do momento, os modelos vão-se afinando, e consequentemente estabelece-se um gradiente barométrico mais normal, já não se vê aquele pântano que se via há dois ou três dias. Um aumento desse gradiente, poderia provocar o desprendimento de uma depressão em altitude proveniente da grande massa de ar frio estacionária no sul de França:
















Não seria nada de extraordinário ao nível de precipitação, era apenas um evento branco no Alentejo, rápido, e depois voltaria o anticiclone.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Fev 2012 às 23:57)

Pois é pessoal ... isto está mau, e deste modo rapidamente a situação de seca se vai agravar exponencialmente ....
Sinceramente estou á espera de uma Primavera do tipo 2005 !!

Março -- precipitação perto da média;
Abril e Maio -- na média ou abaixo da média;


----------



## trovoadas (9 Fev 2012 às 20:43)

Animem-se! Lá está a mudança a 360h outra vez 
Há que ter esperança! Será desta? Às tantas no dia 29 ainda cai a média mensal nacional


----------



## stormy (9 Fev 2012 às 23:39)

trovoadas disse:


> Animem-se! Lá está a mudança a 360h outra vez
> Há que ter esperança! Será desta? Às tantas no dia 29 ainda cai a média mensal nacional



A 360h? meus caros, se repararem bem ás 120h o cavado na Europa perde o "tilt positivo", ou seja, a circulação na Europa passa a ser tipica de um cavado normal ( tilt neutro), com fluxo de NW sobre a França-British e SW sobre os Balcães.

Sabem o que significa?
Significa que a atmosfera está a ficar menos bloquada, e com o jet a fazer menos meandros...excelente sinal.

Bom, eu há coisa de uns dias dava 10 ou 15 dias para isto acabar..ou seja..a partir de dia 15/20...agora reparo que há uma insistencia em manter a crista aqui, MAS, com a possibilidade de entrar alguma precipitação lá para a frente.

O ECMWF esteve bem em adiar a entrada do fluxo W, mas ele está lá á espera...e se não for pelos dias 15/20 será lá para dia 20 ou 25 que isto vai mudar BEM A SÉRIO.

Cada vez vejo isso mais certo..

( By the way...cuidadinho sudeste Europeu com o degelo....quando essa neve toda começar a derreter vão ter problemas...  )


----------



## Norther (10 Fev 2012 às 03:06)

Também já tinha pensado nisso stormy, Itália, norte da Grécia e países Balcãs principalmente, porque são países onde costuma haver grande variabilidade de temperatura, e se for acompanhado de boa precipitação em forma de chuva pode ser dramática em muitos locais desses países.
Itália ainda está a espera este fim de semana de belas acumulações:





Agora só espero que o AA nos dei uma trégua ainda antes da primavera, parece que vai enfraquecer e deslocar-se mais para W SW, mas é esperar para ver.


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2012 às 10:40)

Eu só sei que não é preciso ser grande "expert" na matéria, para concluir que tão cedo não chove em Portugal...pelo menos no que eu vejo nos modelos e é so isso que consigo ver!


----------



## Aurélio (10 Fev 2012 às 11:29)

Baahh .... mudanças? 120h? Looooolllllll .... 

Isto está mais bloqueado que o Fort Knox, aqui não entra nada ..... 15 ou 20 ??

Mudanças apenas as espero para março ..... e e ....


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Fev 2012 às 11:33)

ferreira5 disse:


> Eu só sei que não é preciso ser grande "expert" na matéria, para concluir que tão cedo não chove em Portugal...pelo menos no que eu vejo nos modelos e é so isso que consigo ver!



Nem o ECM, nem o GFS colocam precipitação nas suas run's, o GFS mete uma precipitação residual que não passará dos 0 mm. Eu aposto que este mês não vai cair nada até ao final do mês, não vejo nenhuma alteração de padrão, não vejo nada. Este ano, vamos ter a certeza que anos 2004/2005 não são assim tão raros de acontecer e este 2011/2012 está a ser tão parecido como esse ano. O déficit de precipitação continua nos 3 meses de Inverno, o Fevereiro de 2005 teve cerca de 8 mm de precipitação na estação Faro/Aeroporto, este Fevereiro leva 0 mm, esta é que é a realidade. Anos como estes vão ser cada vez mais frequentes, basta olharmos desde 2000 até agora e vemos que a maioria dos anos foram anos secos.

Eu imagino como seria este fórum, nesse ano de 2004/2005 seria o mesmo que é hoje, vem aí a mudança é agora e até agora zero...zero. Será que vamos ter chuva neste mês? se calhar até temos, mas será apenas uma pinga nesta imensa seca que atravessa o país. Fevereiro vai acabar com seca extrema e isso é a realidade neste momento. Mudança só acredito quando a ver nos modelos a 72 horas.


----------



## PDias (10 Fev 2012 às 11:47)

Aurélio disse:


> Baahh .... mudanças? 120h? Looooolllllll ....
> 
> Isto está mais bloqueado que o Fort Knox, aqui não entra nada ..... 15 ou 20 ??
> 
> Mudanças apenas as espero para março ..... e e ....



Bom dia,

se não és da mesma opinião contrapõe apresentando a tua opinião com dados fundamentados, e não ridicularizando a opinião dos outros, nem esclarecendo os mais leigos como eu.


----------



## David sf (10 Fev 2012 às 12:31)

Eventualmente até pode (e é provável que aconteça, estatisticamente) chover qualquer coisa no mês de fevereiro. O que infelizmente não se vislumbra é uma mudança de padrão que permita uma sucessão de frentes, tipo fevereiro 2010 ou  o mais recente novembro, algo que seja suficiente para nos impedir de entrar numa situação de seca com alguma severidade.

A mim parece-me que, e ao contrário do que parecia há uma semana, a partir de dia 15/16 retornará a circulação zonal a altas latitudes, com o AA a bloquear latitudes mais baixas. Como tal, até podem passar algumas extremidades de frentes, ou aparecerem algumas cut-offs, o que não vislumbro é uma situação de precipitação persistente, que é fundamental para amenizar a situação de seca.


----------



## irpsit (10 Fev 2012 às 12:54)

O mais interessante não é só ver que o bloqueio vai continuar a trazer tempo seco e frio pelo resto de Fevereiro.

Mas também, eu vejo o AA polar na Gronelândia a aumentar e com isso a crescente possibilidade de se fundir com o bloqueio actualmente a noroeste de Portugal (com 1045mb) e se isso se formar, poderá formar-se uma corrente de nordeste ou norte, que bloqueia qualquer ar do Atlântico, e pode trazer o ar húmido polar Islândia - Reino Unido - Portugal. Mas isso para já são só possibilidade, especulações...

As pressões aqui na Islândia estão a cada dia que passa com tendência cada vez maior, hoje 1018mb, o que poderá impedir a circulação atlântica aqui, e curvá-la para sul em direcção a Portugal, ou bloqueá-la por inteiro. Como digo, são somente especulações..


----------



## AnDré (10 Fev 2012 às 13:01)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nem o ECM, nem o GFS colocam precipitação nas suas run's, o GFS mete uma precipitação residual que não passará dos 0 mm. Eu aposto que este mês não vai cair nada até ao final do mês, não vejo nenhuma alteração de padrão, não vejo nada. Este ano, vamos ter a certeza que anos 2004/2005 não são assim tão raros de acontecer e este 2011/2012 está a ser tão parecido como esse ano. O déficit de precipitação continua nos 3 meses de Inverno, o Fevereiro de 2005 teve cerca de 8 mm de precipitação na estação Faro/Aeroporto, este Fevereiro leva 0 mm, esta é que é a realidade. Anos como estes vão ser cada vez mais frequentes, basta olharmos desde 2000 até agora e vemos que a maioria dos anos foram anos secos.



Ninguém tem dúvidas que estamos em seca.
Mas acho um exagero estar-se constantemente a comparar a seca que vivemos hoje com a seca de 2005.

Se não vejamos.
A 31 de Janeiro, segundo o IM:







É certo que em Fevereiro de 2005 Faro acumulou 8mm e este ano vai com 0mm.
Mas também é certo que a 28/Fev de 2005 Faro ia com 104mm acumulados desde 01/Out/2004, e este ano hidrológico vai com o dobro (206,6mm).
E mais, Faro terminou o ano hidrológico a 30/Set/2005 com apenas 151mm. Valor impossível, pelo menos este ano, de se voltar a repetir.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Fev 2012 às 13:21)

De Outubro até ao hoje tenho acumulados menos de 150mm


----------



## Aurélio (10 Fev 2012 às 13:27)

AnDré disse:


> Ninguém tem dúvidas que estamos em seca.
> Mas acho um exagero estar-se constantemente a comparar a seca que vivemos hoje com a seca de 2005.
> 
> Se não vejamos.
> ...



Oh André em termos de seca não é comparável e passo a explicar porquê !!
Em 2004-2005 vivemos a maior situação de seca influenciado por 2 factores, que foram a ausência de precipitação durante o Outono e Inverno (apenas Outubro foi bastante chuvoso a Norte e Centro)  e pelo arrastar de uma situação que já era de seca devido á Primavera do ano de 2004 ter sido seca ....
Mas lá nisso tens razão a situação de seca aqui mais a sul não é comparável, mas relativamente á região Norte e litoral centro penso que seja comparável.
Recordo que Dezembro de 2004 no Norte e Centro foi seco mas não tão seco e esse é o mês mais chuvoso ..... Acho que caiu cerca de 50 a 60% em Dezembro de 2004 !!
Além disso depois em Março de 2005 e novamente a Norte e Centro foi no minimo normal e o sul em Março foi seco mas não tão seco quanto ao Inverno !!

Resumindo, penso que temos uma situação algo idêntica a Norte e parte do Centro e não equivalente na região mais a sul !!
É muito, muito dificil aqui em Faro voltarmos a ter uma situação igual á de 2004-2005, e neste ano eu diria impossivel !!!

PS: Relativamente ao colega atrás .... não se trata de gozar (eu não gozo com ninguém, apenas brinco), eu apenas observo os modelos e eles dizem bloqueio total nesta altura ... Se amanhã a menos de 240 horas dizerem diferente então eu direi diferente .... Opá não sejam Sportinguistas (Para o ano é que é ... ah ah ah ah )


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Fev 2012 às 15:51)

André, eu se calhar expliquei-me mal, o que eu comparo e disse no meu post é em relação ao Inverno climático (Dez. - Fev.), esse sim apresenta ainda um valor mais baixo do que em 2005 em precipitação. Esta situação é diferente da seca de 2004/2005 mas tem contornos parecidos, outono algo chuvoso e depois um Inverno completamente seco, mas este ainda está a atingir valores mais baixos do que esse Inverno 2004/2005. Claro, o que salvou foi aquela depressãozinha que deixou cerca de 50 mm -60 mm no dia 20 de Novembro desde daí fechou-se a torneira e já lá vão quase 3 meses.

Ainda hoje, deu uma reportagem na RTP1 sobre a seca, onde um pastor disse que Março ia ser mais agreste do que Janeiro e Fevereiro.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Fev 2012 às 16:13)

algarvio1980 disse:


> André, eu se calhar expliquei-me mal, o que eu comparo e disse no meu post é em relação ao Inverno climático (Dez. - Fev.), esse sim apresenta ainda um valor mais baixo do que em 2005 em precipitação. Esta situação é diferente da seca de 2004/2005 mas tem contornos parecidos, outono algo chuvoso e depois um Inverno completamente seco, mas este ainda está a atingir valores mais baixos do que esse Inverno 2004/2005. Claro, o que salvou foi aquela depressãozinha que deixou cerca de 50 mm -60 mm no dia 20 de Novembro desde daí fechou-se a torneira e já lá vão quase 3 meses.
> 
> Ainda hoje, deu uma reportagem na RTP1 sobre a seca, *onde um pastor disse que Março ia ser mais agreste do que Janeiro e Fevereiro.*



Não deve ser nada dificil ..... 
Eu sinceramente estou á espera de um março parecido ao Março de 2005 !!
Epá olhando ao que choveu na Primavera de 2005 e áquilo que agora os modelos sazonais preveem ... parece uma mera fotocópia ... looolllll

Mas este ano já nem digo nada ......


----------



## stormy (10 Fev 2012 às 16:58)

Notam algo na 12z do GFS? 
Eu vejo finalmente uma lógica de médio e longo prazo que nos vai tirar desta pasmaceira...é a primeira run que caiu na minha previsão que nem um patinho ( quer dizer...há sempre alguma  incongruencia mas o padrão está lá..).

Bom..vamos aguardar pelo ECMWF12z e claro, pelos proximos dias a ver se o padrão solidifica ou se esfuma...


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2012 às 17:04)

stormy disse:


> Notam algo na 12z do GFS?
> Eu vejo finalmente uma lógica de médio e longo prazo que nos vai tirar desta pasmaceira...é a primeira run que caiu na minha previsão que nem um patinho ( quer dizer...há sempre alguma  incongruencia mas o padrão está lá..).
> 
> Bom..vamos aguardar pelo ECMWF12z e claro, pelos proximos dias a ver se o padrão solidifica ou se esfuma...



O que eu noto é que continuamos sem precipitação...


----------



## stormy (10 Fev 2012 às 17:10)

ferreira5 disse:


> O que eu noto é que continuamos sem precipitação...



Mas o bloqueio Europeu acaba e por fim coloca-se uma tendencia para o fluxo de W.
Para já e a tal distancia não faz sentido falar em chuva..mas já temos algo para nos agarrar.

Vamos ver como se comporta o ECMWF e o UKMO no médio prazo e como sai o ensemble.


----------



## stormy (10 Fev 2012 às 17:15)

Há 3 dias meti o deadline para 15/20Fev...vamos a ver.
Se não chover até dia 20 dou a previsão como falhada...


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2012 às 17:38)

stormy disse:


> Mas o bloqueio Europeu acaba e por fim coloca-se uma tendencia para o fluxo de W.
> Para já e a tal distancia não faz sentido falar em chuva..mas já temos algo para nos agarrar.
> 
> Vamos ver como se comporta o ECMWF e o UKMO no médio prazo e como sai o ensemble.



Também reparei nisso, mas o problema é que me dá a sensação que a circulação de W a concretizar-se seria numa latitude que pouco ou nada nos afectaria... e continuaríamos bloqueados pelo AA.


----------



## stormy (10 Fev 2012 às 17:52)

ferreira5 disse:


> Também reparei nisso, mas o problema é que me dá a sensação que a circulação de W a concretizar-se seria numa latitude que pouco ou nada nos afectaria... e continuaríamos bloqueados pelo AA.



Sim..a run mete isso...
Logo veremos...a esta distancia não temos grandes pistas quanto á posição exata dos centros de acção..
Mas é isto que me fascina...ir buscando umas pistas aqui e ali á procura da solução ideal.

Para já temos de ter calma...daqui a umas horitas teremos mais pistas do ECMWF do UKMO e do ensemble..


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Fev 2012 às 19:06)

stormy disse:


> Notam algo na 12z do GFS?
> Eu vejo finalmente uma lógica de médio e longo prazo que nos vai tirar desta pasmaceira...é a primeira run que caiu na minha previsão que nem um patinho ( quer dizer...há sempre alguma  incongruencia mas o padrão está lá..).
> 
> Bom..vamos aguardar pelo ECMWF12z e claro, pelos proximos dias a ver se o padrão solidifica ou se esfuma...



A saída das 0h do ECMWF já via a médio prazo essa tendência do AA lá para dia 18/19 começar a deslocar-se para SW, seria a situação ideal para que as entradas de NW comecem a entrar...
Vejamos se será para breve o desbloqueio...


----------



## Aurélio (10 Fev 2012 às 23:19)

A mim parece-me que vamos é entrar numa circulação zonal  a  ....... altas latitudes, não vejo nada mais do que isso !!
Provavelmente uma AO+ e uma NAO+ , isto mais ou menos quando estivermos no alcançe dos 10 dias .....
Sinceramente duvido muito que se altere de forma substancial o cenário que temos tido ......


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Fev 2012 às 00:08)

Esta última saída dos GFS das 18h vê...ainda que a longo prazo algo já interessante para o dia 20 de Fevereiro...





Mas o melhor será mesmo seguir atentamente a próxima run do GFS e ver a tendencia do ECMWF...é que os modelos neste últimos dias andam muito iguais...diga-se que também com esta estabilidade toda será relativamente fácil acertar...


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Fev 2012 às 17:47)

As runs dos dois principais modelos, o GFS e o ECMWF, continuam pouco famosas no que diz respeito a precipitação...até dia 20 de Fevereiro é cada vez mais certo que não irá chover...
Daí para a frente é muito arriscado também prever o que quer que seja...
De 15 para a frente haverá um aumento da temperatura com a diminuição do fluxo de NE, mas de resto manter-se-à tudo semelhante...o AA de vez em quando vai oscilando, mas o bloqueio continua Inverno dentro...


----------



## David sf (11 Fev 2012 às 17:57)

E a partir deste momento começa a entrar o 3º round de frio. As temperaturas já esta noite serão extremamente baixas (principalmente a norte e em altitude), sendo que na noite de domingo para segunda deverão ser ainda mais baixas que hoje nas terras baixas e a sul. Provavelmente teremos valores semelhantes aos registados no passado fim de semana.

Posteriormente, ao longo da semana, as temperaturas começarão a subir paulatinamente, mas é provável que se mantenham negativas em muitas regiões do interior até ao fim de semana. Pelo meio, possibilidade de uma cut-off que não deverá fazer muito mais que prolongar o frio, mas se o percurso for muito favorável, como marca o UKMO, pode trazer alguma precipitação residual.






Enquanto isso reactiva-se a circulação zonal a norte. A longo prazo, é provável que a circulação zonal fique bloqueada pelo A siberiano, mantendo-se um centro depressionário estacionado na Escandinávia. Na costa americana teríamos uma nova ascenção da dorsal bloqueando o Atlântico. Aí, há uma possibilidade, não muito alta, de termos uma boa entrada de norte (ou NW ou NE) do estilo da que mostrou o Mário Cabral no dia anterior. É o tal dia 20 que refere o Stormy, apesar de ele ser da opinião que vamos ter um padrão de circulação de oeste, o que este ano eu vejo muito complicado de se concretizar. Senão, veja-se como hoje temos uma depressão nos Açores, um cavado a vir de leste com muito frio associado. Isto num ano mais favorável, era um choque de massas, ciclogénese a oeste do continente, mas infelizmente tudo se vai esfumar.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (11 Fev 2012 às 18:02)

Para mim tudo o que é previsão acima das 168 horas é absolutamente lixo. São apenas tendências de algo a se concretizar, mas que em 90 % das vezes nunca se concretiza, ou pelo menos a 100%. Com isto não há dúvidas que nos próximos dias a chuva é uma miragem! Aproveitemos o solinho. Pelo menos dá para secar melhor a roupa


----------



## Aurélio (11 Fev 2012 às 19:31)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Para mim tudo o que é previsão acima das 168 horas é absolutamente lixo. São apenas tendências de algo a se concretizar, mas que em 90 % das vezes nunca se concretiza, ou pelo menos a 100%. Com isto não há dúvidas que nos próximos dias a chuva é uma miragem! Aproveitemos o solinho. Pelo menos dá para secar melhor a roupa



Bom o CFS dá chuva daqui a 892 horas, já não falta muito apenas 1 mês e 1 semana ....
Estas sazonais estão cada vez piores para a Primavera, e neste momento espero pelas sazonais do ECM que geralmente são as melhores a nivel sazonal !!

PS: Infelizmente neste Inverno, e para quem diz que as sazonais são futurismo, estas portaram-se excessivamente ...... bem !!!


----------



## beachboy30 (11 Fev 2012 às 21:29)

De qualquer das formas, para a semana é praticamente certo o "monstro" de 1045 hPa ao largo das ilhas britânicas, para oeste, mas que começará a descer lentamente, mas também a perder força... Portanto, mais uma semana seca e com muito sol... A saga continua...  

O que vem depois disso é futurologia, embora pareça haver uma tendência para que o AA se fixe na sua posição mais "normal" de Inverno (mais a sul), permitindo quiçá a entrada de uma entrada mais perturbada de oeste... Mas ainda falta tanto tempo, nem vale a pena pensar nisso...


----------



## trovoadas (12 Fev 2012 às 12:29)

Para já tudo indica que o Carnaval será com bom tempo, faltando apenas determinar as temperaturas que se farão sentir e que não me admiraria nada que chegassem à casa dos 20ºc no próximo fim de semana, isto no sul claro.  Chuva só lá mais depois do Carnaval e mesmo assim ainda não é garantida. Mais uma vez uma entrada como deve ser nem às 384h está em  cima da península mas é prevista a caminho no Atlântico, o que é absolutamente lixo! Ainda ontem às 384h o GFS dava uma boa entrada às 384h e agora já adiou de novo.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Fev 2012 às 13:18)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom o CFS dá chuva daqui a 892 horas, já não falta muito apenas 1 mês e 1 semana ....
> Estas sazonais estão cada vez piores para a Primavera, e neste momento espero pelas sazonais do ECM que geralmente são as melhores a nivel sazonal !!
> 
> PS: Infelizmente neste Inverno, e para quem diz que as sazonais são futurismo, estas portaram-se excessivamente ...... bem !!!



Não vale a pena cantigas! A seca extrema é uma realidade e vale a pena olharem ao relatório do IM para ver como ficará a situação se o mês se mantiver assim. E nem quero pensar o que será um Março com precipitação bem abaixo da média.
As sazonais são boas quando se trata de definir cenários concretos, seja secos ou chuvosos, pelo menos é a minha opinião. Além disso a modelação de anti-ciclones parece ser sempre mais fiável!


----------



## Zapiao (12 Fev 2012 às 14:33)

Vai chover na Pascoa. "Carnaval na rua: Páscoa em casa"


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Fev 2012 às 23:33)

Está difícil, muito difícil...o bloqueio no Atlântico mantém-se forte, o AA não dá tréguas...
O ECMWF e o GFS continuam sem ver a luz ao fundo do túnel...mesmo a distâncias grandes...muito preocupante para quem depende da chuva para a agricultura...


----------



## Aurélio (13 Fev 2012 às 00:30)

Apesar de estarmos ainda a 13 Fevereiro parece claro que a precipitação aqui deverá andar próximo do zero ....

Este cada vez mais parece entrar por Março a dentro e começo a ficar com uma prespectiva de uma Primavera quentinha novamente este ano .... tal como o ano passado só que este ano mais seca .....

Os modelos este ano estão excessivamente certos, e prever Anticiclones é com eles ......

Neste momento a tendência é pra Primavera quente e mais seca, veremos então como isto continua  .....

Aguardo ansiosamente pela previsão do ECM, que poderá trazer boas noticias espero eu ... pois os outros não prespectivam nada de bom !!!


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Fev 2012 às 02:42)

Tempos difíceis.  Para  os agricultores e para os  que dependem  na sua actividade económica  de um ano normal de chuvas , desde logo ,para  as reservas de água do País em seguida, e claro, também  para nós. 
O pesadelo não tem fim . Ver   a oportunidade gorada , num Inverno  onde a surpresa até andou   por latitudes  ao nosso nível, ver que de Dezembro a Fevereiro nada ocorre , é  absolutamente desolador.
Não é a 1ª vez. Não será a última. Eu sei.


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Fev 2012 às 12:05)

A run da 0h do ECMWF mostra que o Atlântico pode "agitar" um pouco pelo menos, mas continua a surgir um problema...o mesmo de sempre...neste momento o AA estende-se desde os Açores até à Gronelândia...bloqueando toda a possibilidade do que quer que seja vindo de NW...
Vamos de mal a pior já que segundo a previsões embora baixe de latitude, abrindo uma "porta" no Atlântico...acaba por estacionar mesmo aqui em cima de nós... 
A ideia que tenho é que este Inverno está com temperaturas um pouco abaixo da média, fruto do mesmo bloqueio que tem permitido que se faça fluxo de NE...


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Fev 2012 às 12:46)

Fevereiro está acabado na previsão do GFS até dia 29 de Fevereiro, dão zero de precipitação. Ou seja, não há precipitação nem nos sonhos que é a mais de 300 horas. Mudança de padrão não virá este ano. Na Primavera talvez venha alguma cut-off porque depressões sejam de SW, W e NW raramente virão. 

Incrível como o Inverno climático este ano ainda conseguiu superar os valores de precipitação do Inverno climático 2004/2005.

Venha Março com as suas tardes de Verão.


----------



## stormy (13 Fev 2012 às 19:12)

O ECMWF12z tem um cenário curioso na 6f, com uma ULL a vir de leste, sobre uma camada de ar frio e seco nos niveis baixos e médios.

O maior potencial para precipitação ocorre no Algarve e zona SW do Pais, onde há á superficie uma camada de ar mais humido e quente e uma atmosfera média mais rica.
Podem ocorre aguaceiros fracos nessas zonas em geral, mas mais para o largo sob o mar é mais provavel...e ai não tem interesse nenhum..

No Interior poderá haver alguma nebulosidade já que se espera a entrada de algum ar humido acima dos 500hpa...mas será ainda mais dificil haver precipitação..a unica hipotese será haver alguma instabilidade elevada no nucleo da ULL ( que vai passar pelo continente á latitude 39-37ºN de NE pra SW).

Mas para já não temos grande informação do GFS12z...talvez seja um bug do europeu.

Segundo ambos os modelos, apesar de alguma divergencia na 6f e sabado, a partir de domingo/2f, teremos a zonal a aproximar-se e ar quente a entrar...vamos ver que uso os modelos vão dar a esse ar quente.

Mas dada a divergencia 6f e sab é ainda mais dificil ter a noção exata do cenário lá para a frente, para alem da tendencia de zonal a descer.

Na minha opinião, apesar de eu ter falhado o palpite de chuva a começar dia 20, continuo a ver a possibilidade da chuva regressar ainda este mes...lá para dia 25-27...é o que me parece mais lógico.
Mas deixemos os modelos mastigar isto mais uns 3 ou 4 dias e logo veremos a solução que sai


----------



## David sf (13 Fev 2012 às 19:34)

Essa cut-off que vários modelos têm mostrado, sempre pareceu desorganizada e com um movimento este-oeste bastante rápido. Agora esta última saída do ECMWF, não só a tem muito organizada, como a coloca estacionária durante várias horas no local ideal:







Precipitação:






Temperaturas a 850 hpa:


----------



## trovoadas (13 Fev 2012 às 19:49)

Será que temos alguma precipitação no Sabádo? Lá se vai o Carnaval de Loulé nesse dia... Isso é mesmo uma previsão para seguir atentamente


----------



## cova beira (13 Fev 2012 às 20:09)

o gfs e muitos ensembles começam a insinuar a possibilidade de nova situação retrograda na europa para o final do mês, seria bom a NAO virar para negativa porque se continuamos assim nada mudará e voltaremos a uma zonal muito forte sem as depressões descerem à nossa latitude.

diagrama de pressão para Oslo


----------



## Cenomaniano (13 Fev 2012 às 20:18)

Pois para mim, circulação zonal implica NAO negativa e não com o anticiclone em cima de nós...


----------



## cova beira (13 Fev 2012 às 20:46)

Cenomaniano disse:


> Pois para mim, circulação zonal implica NAO negativa e não com o anticiclone em cima de nós...



circulação zonal no atlântico é caracterizada por NAO positiva, ou seja baixas pressões em latitudes altas.


----------



## Norther (13 Fev 2012 às 21:23)

NAO negativa é a circulação zonal a latitudes mais baixas, quer dizer que temos mais Sanches de levar com depressões o que para nós era excelente e preciso neste momento


----------



## cova beira (13 Fev 2012 às 22:08)

NAO  negativa ocorre quando a pressão na zona da Islândia é mais alta que nos Açores logo obriga as depressões a descerem de latitude


----------



## Aurélio (13 Fev 2012 às 22:31)

cova beira disse:


> NAO  negativa ocorre quando a pressão na zona da Islândia é mais alta que nos Açores logo obriga as depressões a descerem de latitude



Isso é feito sempre em relação á média, e não causa efeito .... senão no Verão a NAO seria sempre positiva o que nem de perto corresponde á verdade !!


----------



## Aurélio (13 Fev 2012 às 22:36)

As maiores chances que temos para levar com circulação zonal á nossa latitude é quando a AO e NAO são negativas ..... tal ocorre normalmente quando forma-se um anticiclone na Gronelândia estendendo-se em crista até á escandinávia ou fundindo-se com a "Scandy" .....

Tal situação ainda não ocorreu este ano .....

O que se preve para os próximos é uma forte tendencia de AO+ com NAO + ou neutra ......


----------



## David sf (13 Fev 2012 às 22:47)

Aurélio disse:


> As maiores chances que temos para levar com circulação zonal á nossa latitude é quando a AO e NAO são negativas ..... tal ocorre normalmente quando forma-se um anticiclone na Gronelândia estendendo-se em crista até á escandinávia ou fundindo-se com a "Scandy" .....
> 
> Tal situação ainda não ocorreu este ano .....
> 
> O que se preve para os próximos é uma forte tendencia de AO+ com NAO + ou neutra ......



Não é necessário o anticiclone escandinavo (ou Scandy como tu gostas de lhe chamar) para termos NAO-. Basta o A na Gronelândia ou na Islândia. Mas a tendência, é como tu referiste, vai mais no sentido da NAO+ nos próximos dias.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Fev 2012 às 22:55)

David sf disse:


> Não é necessário o anticiclone escandinavo (ou Scandy como tu gostas de lhe chamar) para termos NAO-. Basta o A na Gronelândia ou na Islândia. Mas a tendência, é como tu referiste, vai mais no sentido da NAO+ nos próximos dias.



Não falava da NAO propriamente dita, mas sim das melhores condições para termos uma circulação zonal.
Por exemplo há dois dias falava-se da previsão do  ECM32 days e da possibilidade de termos circulação zonal ás nossas latitudes e verificou-se posteriormente com a ajuda da previsão sazonal do CFS que tal não era bem verdade ....

Um posicionamento ideal é mais na zona da Islândia acoplando também pelo menos a parte oeste do UK ....

PS: Já saiu a previsão do MetOffice e adivinhem o que nos dá .... pois Primavera quente e seca ..... Acho que vamos ter que rezar pelas depressões de altitude com os famosos aguaceiros e trovoadas !!
Sistemas frontais na Primavera esqueçam !!


----------



## David sf (13 Fev 2012 às 23:03)

Aurélio disse:


> Não falava da NAO propriamente dita, mas sim das melhores condições para termos uma circulação zonal.
> Por exemplo há dois dias falava-se da previsão do  ECM32 days e da possibilidade de termos circulação zonal ás nossas latitudes e verificou-se posteriormente com a ajuda da previsão sazonal do CFS que tal não era bem verdade ....
> 
> Um posicionamento ideal é mais na zona da Islândia acoplando também pelo menos a parte oeste do UK ....
> ...



Se é assim tens toda a razão, quanto às previsões do MetOffice são desastrosas, mas esperemos que não estejam acertadas.


----------



## beachboy30 (14 Fev 2012 às 11:43)

Entretanto, e como se não bastasse termos este "monstro" de 1040/1045 hPa aqui estacionado no Atlântico Este (neste momento um pouco mais a norte), eis que para a semana  o ECMWF (tanto a run operacional como a média ensemblística) parece que quer colocar o AA bem em cima de nós lá para o final da semana, portanto com temperaturas já bem altinhas, talvez a rondarem os 20ºC... Enfim, a continuar assim, chuva só em miragens... Mas a circulação zonal parece também querer baixar de latitudes, vamos ver...

A acompanhar .


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2012 às 13:38)

*Re: Previsões, Avisos e Alertas oficiais - Fevereiro 2012*

Apenas a Guarda está em aviso de vento.. Nunca vi o IM fazer isto para um só distrito


----------



## ferreira5 (14 Fev 2012 às 19:56)

No início custou...mas agora já me conformei...vivo num país que cada vez mais se aproxima de um deserto...em tudo!


----------



## Paulo H (14 Fev 2012 às 22:48)

ferreira5 disse:


> No início custou...mas agora já me conformei...vivo num país que cada vez mais se aproxima de um deserto...em tudo!



Existem anos assim, pelo menos 1 em 10! É apenas clima mediterrânico, o que é estranho é que aconteça aqui justamente na faixa continental junto ao atlântico, quando à partida seria de esperar mais na faixa mediterrânea..

É também uma lição para a sociedade civil, pois é o Homem que tem de se adaptar à natureza, ao clima da região, e não o contrário! Cada vez mais é notória a importância de investir em formas de armazenar água, poupar, para fazer face a anos assim!

Até podem dizer que daqui a 1mês e meio já quase nos esquecemos da seca, mas decerto que os danos na agricultura já estarão mais que afetados pela seca ou pela chuva fora de tempo.


----------



## Vince (14 Fev 2012 às 23:05)

O nosso clima tem uma variabilidade enorme, há anos assim, e eu sinceramente já esperava há algum tempo que mais ano menos ano apanhássemos um Inverno destes, que teria que acabar por acontecer, e mesmo as secas são um fenómeno cíclico no clima de Portugal. Desde o Outono que havia fortes indícios nas previsões sazonais de que seria este o Inverno frio e seco que volta e meia nos calha inevitavelmente. Havia um consenso (bastante  invulgar) nos modelos sazonais quanto a isso. Tal como se seguirão outros Invernos fantásticos, de maior agrado de todos nós.
Por acaso eu tinha algumas esperanças para finais de Fevereiro, por vezes acontece Invernos destes acabarem com grande espalhafato, em apoteose vingativa. Mas pelos vistos não teremos essa sorte.

Já agora, nestes dias fazem 29 anos em que ocorreram nevadas épicas em Portugal, durante vários dias, ora nevava a norte, ora no centro, ora mais a sul, muitos dos mais velhos aqui do fórum, na altura putos, acordaram de manhã para um cenário que nunca tinham visto:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...es-de-fevereiro-1983-25-aniversario-1892.html
Na região centro, Coimbra por exemplo, nunca mais nevou dessa forma como nesse dia. Já lá vão 29 anos.

Que grandes cartas havia nesses dias hehehe:


----------



## Bruno Matos (15 Fev 2012 às 01:30)

Boa noite a todos. 
Realmente este anticiclone já enerva. Penso que o mês de Fevereiro está feito e vai terminar com 0mm de precipitação. Esta situação está a começar a criar problemas sérios. Esperemos por Março mas pelo que tenho visto a seca é para continuar. Vejam a noticia de hoje na TVI 24.. Isto está a acontecer numa zona que normalmente não tem este tipo de problemas..


Covilhã vive situação «dramática» no abastecimento de água


A Câmara da Covilhã classificou, esta terça-feira, em comunicado como «dramática» a situação de abastecimento de água à cidade, anunciando a suspensão de regas.

De acordo com o município, «o nível de água e capacidade na Barragem do Viriato, nas Penhas da Saúde, está ao nível do mês de Julho de anos normais», ou seja, como se «estivessem alcançados os níveis já com consumos de Verão».

Mesmo que «a partir do mês de Março chova com abundância», a autarquia prevê que já não seja possível «evitar que provavelmente falte a água em Setembro».

No comunicado, é referido que a empresa Águas da Covilhã detectou «o esgotamento de 50 minas e poços que vem utilizando, tendo activado um plano de emergência para anos secos, tal como aconteceu em 2005».

Entre as medidas anunciadas, estão «suspensas as regas» e prevê-se que «a água deste sistema, devidamente tratada, seja injectada nas adutoras principais

TVI 24 14-02-2012

Abraço a todos e melhores dias virão!


----------



## Norther (15 Fev 2012 às 08:58)

Bruno Matos em relação as minas não sei mas em relação a Barragem do Viriato que abastece a Covilhã e arredores ela parece-me ainda bem, esta cheia embora   não esteja como os outros anos em que a água esta constantemente a sair pela sua descarga, pois é verdade se não chover ela vai descer rápidamente durante a primavera.







Agora o GFS modelou outra entrada fria e com alguma precepitação para o fim do mês


----------



## Iceberg (15 Fev 2012 às 09:06)

Vince disse:


> O nosso clima tem uma variabilidade enorme, há anos assim, e eu sinceramente já esperava há algum tempo que mais ano menos ano apanhássemos um Inverno destes, que teria que acabar por acontecer, e mesmo as secas são um fenómeno cíclico no clima de Portugal. Desde o Outono que havia fortes indícios nas previsões sazonais de que seria este o Inverno frio e seco que volta e meia nos calha inevitavelmente. Havia um consenso (bastante  invulgar) nos modelos sazonais quanto a isso. Tal como se seguirão outros Invernos fantásticos, de maior agrado de todos nós.
> Por acaso eu tinha algumas esperanças para finais de Fevereiro, por vezes acontece Invernos destes acabarem com grande espalhafato, em apoteose vingativa. Mas pelos vistos não teremos essa sorte.
> 
> Já agora, nestes dias fazem 29 anos em que ocorreram nevadas épicas em Portugal, durante vários dias, ora nevava a norte, ora no centro, ora mais a sul, muitos dos mais velhos aqui do fórum, na altura putos, acordaram de manhã para um cenário que nunca tinham visto:
> ...



Já agora, Vince, fala-se muito desse Fevereiro de 1983, do qual, au ainda menino, não tenho memória presencial; nessa altura vivia no Porto.

Já o mesmo não aconteceu com o célebre 14/01/1987, em que aí sim, a minha memória perdura para sempre.

Podes dizer-me, caso saibas, nesses dias de Fev 1983, que registos de queda de neve existem no Porto e Braga ? Nevou alguma coisa, pouco, muito, um dia, alguns dias ... ?

Obrigado !


----------



## miguel (15 Fev 2012 às 09:10)

O Algarve com sorte pode ver alguma precipitação na sexta/Sábado pode ser convectiva e ter entre 5 e 10mm muito localizado 

A origem está numa muito pequena cutt off que se desprende do ar frio do mediterrâneo e se desloca de leste para oeste passando pelo sul 

Boa sorte para o Algarve e talvez alguns pontos do baixo Alentejo


----------



## beachboy30 (15 Fev 2012 às 10:48)

Entretanto o ECMWF (tanto na run operacional, como na run ensemblística/média) continua a apostar para um final da próxima semana bem primaveril, com o AA bem encostado à P.I., com temperaturas máximas que prometem ultrapassar os 20ºC... Ainda falta muito tempo, mas a tendência tem-se mantido no ECMWF (pelo menos).

Chuva, essa.... Só se for originada pela pequena "cut-off" deste fim de semana (o que mesmo assim duvido, e a ser seria apenas no sul...). Alguma nebolusidade talvez para o início/meio da próxima semana (corrente ligeira de W), mas nada mais, o AA volta novamente a atracar por aqui...


----------



## Rapido (15 Fev 2012 às 11:31)

Digam-me uma coisa, este ano hidrologico 2011/2012, até ao momento,está a ser pior ou melhor que o ano de 2005? Gostava de ter uma noção pois lembro-me bem do drama que foi nesse ano....


----------



## Iceberg (15 Fev 2012 às 11:40)

Rapido disse:


> Digam-me uma coisa, este ano hidrologico 2011/2012, até ao momento,está a ser pior ou melhor que o ano de 2005? Gostava de ter uma noção pois lembro-me bem do drama que foi nesse ano....



Não possuo dados concretos, mas parece-me que este ano hidrológico está semelhante a 2005, podendo contudo tornar-se pior caso a situação se mantenha inalterável nos próximos tempos ...


----------



## Aurélio (15 Fev 2012 às 11:44)

Iceberg disse:


> Não possuo dados concretos, mas parece-me que este ano hidrológico está semelhante a 2005, podendo contudo tornar-se pior caso a situação se mantenha inalterável nos próximos tempos ...



Falando sem gravidade da seca não pode ser pior, falando em precipitação ainda pode ser pior a norte e centro caso não chova agora no mês de março !!
A sul isso já não pode acontecer dado que tivemos um Novembro chuvoso, enquanto que 2004-2005 foi seco o ano hidrológico todo ......


----------



## Iceberg (15 Fev 2012 às 12:20)

Aurélio disse:


> Falando sem gravidade da seca não pode ser pior, falando em precipitação ainda pode ser pior a norte e centro caso não chova agora no mês de março !!
> A sul isso já não pode acontecer dado que tivemos um Novembro chuvoso, enquanto que 2004-2005 foi seco o ano hidrológico todo ......



Informação acabada de sair do forno do IM:

Persistência de tempo frio e seco em Portugal continental
2012-02-15 (IM)

O estado do tempo no território do continente tem vindo a ser influenciado, desde o início de fevereiro, por sistemas de altas pressões que transportam na sua circulação ar frio e seco, com trajeto continental. 

Esta situação provocou uma diminuição dos valores da temperatura observada, com particular relevância na mínima. Deste modo, Portugal continental tem vindo a registar desde o início do mês de fevereiro uma persistência de tempo frio e seco, com temperaturas mínimas nalguns locais com valores negativos, nomeadamente nas regiões do interior do território do continente, salientando-se os valores mais baixos registados: -10.2ºC em Miranda do Douro no dia 4 de fevereiro e em Carrazeda de Ansiães -9.5ºC, Bragança -9.0ºC, Penhas Douradas -8.3ºC, Mirandela -7.3ºC, Sabugal, Chaves e Montalegre -7.0ºC e Arouca -6.0ªC, no dia 3 de fevereiro. Não foram, no entanto, ultrapassados os menores valores históricos observados nestas localidades, ficando mesmo bastante aquém do menor valor observado no continente em fevereiro de 1954, -16.0ºC nas Penhas da Saúde.

Por outro lado, observaram-se nos primeiros 45 dias do ano valores pouco significativos de precipitação (>=1mm), tendo mesmo ocorrido 31 dias sem precipitação. Este valor encontra-se muito próximo do registado no mesmo período da última seca meteorológica do ano de 2005, em que foram observados 29 dias seguidos sem precipitação. Para o mesmo período a quantidade média de precipitação acumulada em 2005 e em 2012 foi, respetivamente, de 10.4mm e 22.4mm.

De acordo com o centro de previsão do IM, prevê-se para os próximos dias, em particular até dia 23, a manutenção de tempo frio e seco, sem ocorrência de precipitação significativa. No entanto, existe uma tendência para o enfraquecimento do anticiclone e uma mudança da direção do vento para oeste a partir de dia 21, com previsão de subida da temperatura mínima e aumento da nebulosidade.

A ausência de precipitação significativa até dia 23 deverá agravar a situação de seca meteorológica que hoje, 15 de Fevereiro, coloca ¾ do continente nos níveis mais elevados de severidade, com 5% do território em seca extrema, 70% em seca severa e 25% em seca fraca. 

Esta situação está consistente com a informação anteriormente divulgada pelo IM como o cenário mais provável para a evolução da seca meteorológica no mês de fevereiro, baseado nas previsões mensais e sazonais do Centro Europeu de Previsão a Médio Prazo (ECMWF). No final do mês será apresentado novo cenário provável para a evolução mensal da situação de seca, suportado na mesma fonte de informação, ainda que as previsões mensais e sazonais para Portugal continental devam ser sempre encaradas com a devida reserva, em resultado das limitações atuais do conhecimento científico aplicado nos modelos de previsão para o médio-prazo, particularmente nas latitudes onde se situa o território continental português.


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Fev 2012 às 12:56)

O pessimismo também se apoderou um pouco deste fórum...sejamos acima de tudo realistas...
É verdade que mesmo que o mês de Março seja chuvoso, o que para já não parece ser a tendência dos modelos com previsões mais alargadas, já não nos livramos de um Inverno seco...
Mas tal como muitos de nós recordam o ano de 2005, também outros se recordarão de Invernos secos seguidos de Primaveras bem chuvosas e que apesar de tudo acabou por contrabalançar as contas finais do ano...
Estou de acordo que os recursos hídricos devem ser melhor geridos e devemos aproveitar anos de maior precipitação para armazenar e fazer frente a anos mais complicados...mas nisto o Português infelizmente parece relutante em mudar...já deve ser erro genético...só quando tivermos 2/3 anos seguidos de seca é que vamos acordar para a realidade...


----------



## martinus (15 Fev 2012 às 13:53)

Iceberg disse:


> Já agora, Vince, fala-se muito desse Fevereiro de 1983, do qual, au ainda menino, não tenho memória presencial; nessa altura vivia no Porto.
> 
> Já o mesmo não aconteceu com o célebre 14/01/1987, em que aí sim, a minha memória perdura para sempre.
> 
> ...



Em 1983 não nevou nada que se visse em Braga. Nada que se saiba. Antes de 1987 o único episódio de neve que vale a pena registar é um que tenho de memória de infância, e que terá sido equivalente ao de 1987. Disseram-me aqui que deve ter sido em Dezembro de 1970 ou Janeiro de 1971, quando eu tinha 5 anos.

p.s Lembro-me de ter acordado um dia de manhã e ter visto bocaditos de neve no quintal, mas depois já não vi mais neve em lado nenhum. Foi tudo com o sol. Pode ter sido por 1983, sim. Sem história, portanto. Já o episódio de infância lembro-me de os carros circularem muito devagarinho na minha rua, aproveitando o sulco dos pneus dos que tinham passado antes, outra história portanto.


----------



## Iceberg (15 Fev 2012 às 14:04)

/Obrigado, Martinus, pelo teu registo ! 

Pela tua descrição esse episódio de 1970/1971 terá sido equivalente a 1987, que eu presenciei ainda no Porto.

Segundo a população mais antiga de Braga, antes era habitual ter uma boa nevada em média de cinco em cinco anos.


----------



## camrov8 (15 Fev 2012 às 14:09)

calma eu lembro-me de nevar quando estava no 5º ano e sou de 83 por isso tentem puxar pela memoria deve ter sido la para 93 +/-


----------



## cova beira (15 Fev 2012 às 21:35)

começa o europeu a modelar nova situação retrograda na Europa como eu referi à dias, para já a NAO  não vai ficar com valores muito altos e parece voltar a entrar em descida para o final do mês, com um inverno tão fraco uns dias de NAO  negativa já animava o forum e de que maneira


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Fev 2012 às 23:26)

Apenas um pequeno aparte relativo ao fevereiro de 1983.
Estava eu no ciclo preparatório. Era 6ª feira (de carnaval) se bem me lembro, e nevou bem, com boa acumulação aqui por Paços de Ferreira, entre 5 e 10 cm.
O tempo ia muito frio, dias consecutivos de frio marcado em que a geada permanecia no solo dias a fio.
E eis que na 3ª feira seguinte (dia de carnaval portanto) volta a nevar. Mais uma acumulação jeitosa de cerca de 10 cm.
Na 5ª feira seguinte ainda tínhamos neve no solo nalguns locais mais protegidos (não necessariamente à sombra) onde acumulou mais.

Lindos dias foram esses...e numa altura em que tivemos anos de calor e precipitação (parece-me) abaixo da média, de 1980 a 1983.

Bom ano de colheita de neve esse!

-----------------
Os modelos começam a mostrar alguma mudança. Não ainda para chuva mas para quebra do padrão reinante (teimoso!) até agora.
Quem sabe em março teremos alguma emoção para nos distrairmos deste marasmo? Aguardemos então...


----------



## Chingula (16 Fev 2012 às 00:50)

martinus disse:


> Em 1983 não nevou nada que se visse em Braga. Nada que se saiba. Antes de 1987 o único episódio de neve que vale a pena registar é um que tenho de memória de infância, e que terá sido equivalente ao de 1987. Disseram-me aqui que deve ter sido em Dezembro de 1970 ou Janeiro de 1971, quando eu tinha 5 anos.
> 
> p.s Lembro-me de ter acordado um dia de manhã e ter visto bocaditos de neve no quintal, mas depois já não vi mais neve em lado nenhum. Foi tudo com o sol. Pode ter sido por 1983, sim. Sem história, portanto. Já o episódio de infância lembro-me de os carros circularem muito devagarinho na minha rua, aproveitando o sulco dos pneus dos que tinham passado antes, outra história portanto.



Em 11 de Fevereiro de 1983, nevou em várias regiões de Portugal de forma significativa, nomeadamente em Coimbra onde a neve atingiu 3 cm de altura.


----------



## Lousano (16 Fev 2012 às 00:55)

Chingula disse:


> Em 11 de Fevereiro de 1983, nevou em várias regiões de Portugal de forma significativa, nomeadamente em Coimbra onde a neve atingiu 3 cm de altura.








Pinhal de Marrocos - Coimbra


----------



## David sf (16 Fev 2012 às 10:32)

E amanhã teremos um evento, que só é evento porque estamos num inverno extremamente seco, caso contrário ninguém dava por ele. Uma cut-off em circulação retrógrada atravessará o sul de Espanha, passando posteriormente perto da costa algarvia, e afectando o sul do país ao longo de cerca de 24 horas. Em princípio não dará para nada de especial, há demasiado frio instalado e a temperatura a 500 hpa não é nada de especial, pelo que o mais provável é a convecção acontecer toda no mar, mas já sabemos como os modelos têm alguma dificuldade em lidar com situações deste tipo. E há ali um período, próximo da meia noite de sábado, que o fluxo será de sueste no sotavento algarvio e baixo alentejo, e que poderá permitir a entrada de alguma humidade.

Fazendo uma resenha aos modelos, parece-me quase certo que o Algarve verá algumas pingas, o Baixo Alentejo estará na corda bamba e o resto do país ficará a zeros.

Mas há de tudo. O ECMWF mete precipitação residual no Algarve na madrugada de sexta para sábado, com a maior quantidade a cair no mar:






O GFS está semelhante:






O UKMO ainda está pior, tudo a cair no mar, porque posiciona a cut-off um pouco mais a este que os restantes modelos:






O GEM é o pior de todos, não põe precipitação nem sequer no mar.






Indo aos mesoscalares o panorama é mais animador. Em todos ele a precipitação estende-se ao interior algarvio e em alguns deles o Baixo Alentejo também é afectado. O ALADIN favorece a serra de Monchique e a zona de Barrancos, na tarde de amanhã. Com as temperaturas a 850 hpa a rondar os 0ºC, até poderia nevar na Fóia:











O WRF da MeteoGalicia, baseado no GFS, tem precipitação no interior alentejano, zona de Barrancos:






O HIRLAM afecta todo o Baixo Alentejo, colocando o centro da depressão mais a norte:






O COAMPS (eu este acho este modelo péssimo, mas ponho na mesma), é o melhor de todos:


----------



## ajrebelo (16 Fev 2012 às 13:33)

Boas

Bom post David 

Nem mais, de resto a nebulosidade associada vai fazer com que os valores de temperatura mínima, mais no litoral, subam cerca de 2º

Abraços


----------



## stormy (16 Fev 2012 às 22:27)

................*Analise a curto prazo*................

*Algarve e baixo alentejo, 6f10z  sab16z*

Uma perturbação de nucleo frio em altura deverá passar a sul do Algarve, no Golfo de Cadiz e na faixa costeira parece haver condições dinamicas minimamente favoraveis a instabilidade convectiva.
No entanto é a S e SE do centro da ULL/cut-off que a actividade electrica é mais favoravel.

Nas areas mais altas do Algarve é possivel algum efeito orografico, fraco, dado haver um aporte de ar humido de origem Mediterranea sobre a região.

Pelo baixo alentejo até á latitude 38ºN é possivel alguma precipitação fraca estratiforme.

A cota de neve ronda os 1100-1300m, não deverá nevar na Foia.

Quanto á precipitação, o Litoral entre Faro e VRSA poderá ter acumulações de cerca de 2 a 5mm com maximos locais de até 8-10mm.

A serra terá cerca de 2-4mm e o baixo Alentejo ( Almodovar, Casto verde, Mertola) poderão acumular entre 0.5 e 1.5mm.

*Região NE sab12z  dom18z*

Uma frente fria, com actividade restrita aos niveis medios e baixos, deverá afectar a região, proporcionando um aumento de nebulosidade e um incremento dos movimentos verticais.
Possibilidade de aguaceiros fracos nas areas montanhosas.

Nas vertentes voltadas a N é onde a precipitação é mais provavel, com neve a cotas de 1000m.


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Fev 2012 às 22:30)

As alterações dos modelos nas consecutivas runs não têm sido muito significativas...
Já se falou na pequena depressão que passará a sul do Algarve, a meu ver o risco é de nada mais que meia dúzia de pingas...se tanto...
De resto há uma notória intensificação notória do AA no inicio da próxima semana, devendo haver depois uma quebra do mesmo e a sua deslocalização mais para oeste...
O mês de Fevereiro está quase feito, mas acredito que os últimos dias do mês ou no inicio do próximo já teremos melhores notícias...


----------



## stormy (16 Fev 2012 às 22:39)

MarioCabral disse:


> As alterações dos modelos nas consecutivas runs não têm sido muito significativas...
> Já se falou na pequena depressão que passará a sul do Algarve, a meu ver o risco é de nada mais que meia dúzia de pingas...se tanto...
> De resto há uma notória intensificação notória do AA no inicio da próxima semana, devendo haver depois uma quebra do mesmo e a sua deslocalização mais para oeste...
> O mês de Fevereiro está quase feito, mas acredito que os últimos dias do mês ou no inicio do próximo já teremos melhores notícias...



Sim...acho que vai melhorar para fim do mes...este padrão tem sido dificil de mudar.
Já se notam evoluções...mas a coisatá dificil


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Fev 2012 às 02:42)

A reestruturação imposta pela Troika na estrutura do Governo ( dos Céus ) da República , baixava o rating do Ministério das Chuvas à categoria de Secretaria de Estado.
Ao mesmo tempo, promovia a criação de um super- Ministério do Sol e da Sombra , do Frio e do Azul, uma espécie de “ assunção (às) cristas de um ciclo” cujo epitáfio estaria longe de estar escrito. 
Que “seca” de Troika !
Que pesadelo de imposição.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (17 Fev 2012 às 05:18)

Nesses mapas, o que significam aquelas linhas brancas sobre o colorido, principalmente no norte? É neve?


----------



## vitamos (17 Fev 2012 às 10:13)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Nesses mapas, o que significam aquelas linhas brancas sobre o colorido, principalmente no norte? É neve?



As linhas brancas são um output gráfico do meteociel que indica a possibilidade de queda de neve. No entanto esta indicação não contém nenhuma especificação quanto à respectiva cota.


----------



## David sf (17 Fev 2012 às 10:23)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Nesses mapas, o que significam aquelas linhas brancas sobre o colorido, principalmente no norte? É neve?



É definido como "risque de neige", marcam as zonas onde há possibilidade de nevar.

Entretanto, actualizando os modelos para esta noite:

GFS com um único momento de precipitação em terra, afectando o interior do Baixo Alentejo:







O ECMWF mantém-se como ontem, precipitação rasante ao Algarve, muito residual:






O UKMO já mete um pouco (muito pouco mesmo) de precipitação no sul:






O GEM continua "em branco".

Nos mesoscalares, temos o ALADIN muito pior que ontem, para hoje já não prevê nada, e o único momento de precipitação seria na próxima madrugada no sotavento algarvio:











O WRF está na linha do ALADIN:






Sem dúvida que os menos maus de todos são o HIRLAM, com vários momentos de precipitação fraca:











E o COAMPS:











Como confio mais no ECMWF aposto que não deverá chover em terra, com algumas excepções nas praias algarvias. Pode se ver algum fogo de artifício nas praias algarvias, ao longe, durante esta noite.


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Fev 2012 às 11:46)

Ainda que a muita distância, pus-me a seguir a tendência dos modelos e eis que vejo alguma divergência...bastante aliás...

O *GFS* a partir do dia 27/28 de Fevereiro começa a fazer subir o AA em latitude e coloca-o depois mais ou menos estacionário na região das Ilhas Britânicas, o que não deixaria de nos influenciar...e de certo modo manter-nos a nós e à Europa Central bloqueado, o melhor que podíamos ter era uma cut-off a rasgar entre o anticiclone a SW dos Açores e o localizado no centro europeu...as boas noticias adiadas portanto...

O *ECMWF* ainda não se decidiu muito bem, embora a tendencia parece-me baixar o AA para SW, situação ideal para chegares as  entradas de NW...


----------



## Veterano (17 Fev 2012 às 16:05)

MarioCabral disse:


> Ainda que a muita distância, pus-me a seguir a tendência dos modelos e eis que vejo alguma divergência...bastante aliás...



  Sinal que a mudança de padrão ainda vai demorar...


----------



## trovoadas (17 Fev 2012 às 22:10)

Sinceramente ainda tou a ver uma primeira semana de Março algo seca...
Eu apostaria numa mudança significativa lá para a segunda semana de Março, se bem que uma depressão em altitude pode-se formar do nada  e ainda chover algo até ao fim do mês. Quanto às entradas de noroeste isso é quase garantido que até ao fim do mês nem vê-las.
Por aqui já passamos os 30 dias sem precipitação significativa(<1mm), e dependendo de amanhã podemos bem chegar aos 40 e sabe-se lá quantos. Ainda falta um mês de Inverno e isto vai ter de mudar, um dia...


----------



## Aurélio (17 Fev 2012 às 22:25)

trovoadas disse:


> Sinceramente ainda tou a ver uma primeira semana de Março algo seca...
> Eu apostaria numa mudança significativa lá para a segunda semana de Março, se bem que uma depressão em altitude pode-se formar do nada  e ainda chover algo até ao fim do mês. Quanto às entradas de noroeste isso é quase garantido que até ao fim do mês nem vê-las.
> Por aqui já passamos os 30 dias sem precipitação significativa(<1mm), e dependendo de amanhã podemos bem chegar aos 40 e sabe-se lá quantos. Ainda falta um mês de Inverno e isto vai ter de mudar, um dia...



Eu não estou assim tão certo !!

Estou tentando comparar o panorama a 15 dias com o sazonal e posso dizer que isto não me cheira nada bem ....
Mesmo o ECM que ainda era o mais optimista dá um cenário mais seco do que há um mês atrás e todos os modelos sazonais apontam para Primavera mais quente e seca !!
Isso quer dizer que os modelos colocam um AA em cima de nós com a dorsal africana a subir e fazendo disparar as temperaturas para cima ....

Parece-me que vamos ter uma Primavera com problemas de água (interior de Portugal essencialmente) e parece-me que este cenário ainda vai dar que falar nos noticiários ...

PS: Não me digam que é pessimismo ... é apenas aquilo que leio nos modelos a 15 dias, e nas sazonais, mas quem me dera poder dizer o contrário !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Fev 2012 às 23:29)

Tirando a precipitação residual que pode cair esta noite.  O meteorologista da RTP foi bem esclarecedor em afirmar que chuva nem vê-la até ao final do mês.

O Inverno climatológico está feito e acabado e ainda pior que 2004/2005, não fosse Novembro e este ano as coisas ainda eram muito piores. 

Não construam umas centrais de dessalinização de água do mar em Portugal, como tem a vizinha Espanha que não precisamos, só constroem barragens mas esquecem-se que cada vez mais a precipitação em Portugal é mais irregular e as secas cada vez mais frequentes. 

Basta vir um ano mais seco e estamos nós a debater-mos a falta de água em Portugal, quando temos um oceano com tanta água.

Para domingo, já se prevê uma máxima de 19ºC venha o calor que em Março vamos para a praia.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (18 Fev 2012 às 05:00)

Prefiro que o calor venha no tempo dele, que aí tenho tempo para desfrutar 

Obrigado pela explicação das linhas brancas


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Fev 2012 às 14:38)

Continuamos a prospecção de noticias relativas ao modelos...

O *ECMWF* alterou a data para a subida mais acentuada da temperatura (cerca de 6ºc), principalmente das máximas, do início da semana mais para a próxima sexta ou sábado...quando o AA se colocar mesmo em cima de nós...
De resto o modelo europeu mantém tudo praticamente inalterável...

A run das 6h do *GFS* é muito idêntica ao europeu, não me parece que vá mudar muito também nas próximas actualizações...e ainda longe o inicio do mês de Março parece apenas disposto a entreter-nos com cut-offs...


----------



## Aurélio (18 Fev 2012 às 21:23)

Alguém sabe qual o recorde de numero de dias sem precipitação superior a 1 mm, em época de Inverno ?????

É que acho que este ano estamos batendo o recorde se não estiver enganado ....


----------



## trovoadas (18 Fev 2012 às 22:23)

Sei que o IM especificando em relação à seca de 2005 fala em 29 dias seguidos com precipitação inferior a 1mm. 
Este Inverno já não chove a sério (precipitação inferior a 1mm) desde 15 Janeiro, salvo erro, o que já faz 34 dias sem precipitação significativa. 
Até só me apercebi disso desde que dei uma olhadela ao dados do nosso colega *ecobcg*, da estação do sítio das fontes, que tem lá esse número de dias especificado. Aliás no meu post anterior aqui no seguimento já referi que dependendo do dia de hoje podíamos bem ultapassar os 40 dias. 
Ora hoje já lá vai e salvo algumas excepções pelo sotavento acho que a precipitação no dia de hoje não ultrapassou 1mm, e pelo menos 40 dias iremos ter.
Quando ao record nesses termos não faço a miníma mas penso que serão os tais 29 dias em 2005 anunciados pelo IM.


----------



## Lightning (19 Fev 2012 às 00:27)

. . .


----------



## Rapido (19 Fev 2012 às 01:39)

Existirá uma luzinha (muito tenue) ao fundo?.....


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Fev 2012 às 04:09)

Rapido disse:


> Existirá uma luzinha (muito tenue) ao fundo?.....



Sim...muito longe, mas o GFS mostrar essa tendência já é um principio interessante...
Vejamos nas runs seguintes, mas seria um incio de Março a tentar "resolver" problemas que o Inverno se mostrou incapaz...


----------



## avescria (19 Fev 2012 às 10:57)

De qualquer forma o Inverno já foi e a primavera está aí a bater a porta. Este ano vai ser pior que 2005 e atenção porque a Agricultura já está comprometida para este ano chova o que chover em Março e Abril.
As temperaturas vão começar a subir a partir de agora e a seca vai-se agravar seriamente.
Este inverno não foi normal nem o mes de outubro que mais parecia Verão, agora digam-me será que isto estará relacionado com as alterações climáticas ou será apenas o efeito de El Ninha perfeitamente normal ????


----------



## Lightning (19 Fev 2012 às 16:15)

avescria disse:


> De qualquer forma o Inverno já foi e a primavera está aí a bater a porta. Este ano vai ser pior que 2005 e atenção porque a Agricultura já está comprometida para este ano chova o que chover em Março e Abril.
> As temperaturas vão começar a subir a partir de agora e a seca vai-se agravar seriamente.
> Este inverno não foi normal nem o mes de outubro que mais parecia Verão, agora digam-me será que isto estará relacionado com as alterações climáticas ou será apenas o efeito de El Ninha perfeitamente normal ????



Respondo à tua pergunta usando a citando aquilo que o Vince disse. 



Vince disse:


> O nosso clima tem uma variabilidade enorme, há anos assim, e eu sinceramente já esperava há algum tempo que mais ano menos ano apanhássemos um Inverno destes, que teria que acabar por acontecer, e mesmo as secas são um fenómeno cíclico no clima de Portugal. Desde o Outono que havia fortes indícios nas previsões sazonais de que seria este o Inverno frio e seco que volta e meia nos calha inevitavelmente. Havia um consenso (bastante  invulgar) nos modelos sazonais quanto a isso.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Fev 2012 às 16:58)

Parece-me uma situação de trovoadas, o que acham?


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2012 às 17:04)

Nas ultimas saídas de alguns modelos começo a ver uma tendência em colocar o AA a norte mais em cima da Europa central ou do norte e finalmente a chegarem cá as tão ansiadas depressões vindas de oeste isto para o inicio de Março, é seguir esta possibilidade nos próximos dias mas finalmente vejo alguma luz ao fundo do túnel


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Fev 2012 às 19:04)

Talvez seja desta:


----------



## Agreste (19 Fev 2012 às 21:04)

Março de aguaceiros e trovoadas e sobretudo dias de vento levante moderado a forte...


----------



## trovoadas (19 Fev 2012 às 22:10)

Parece que poderemos vir a ter uma situação já típica de Primavera e não de Inverno, o qual que seria bom se fizesse sentir durante o mês de Março. A tendência vai-se definir melhor durante esta próxima semana mas ao que tudo indica não será um desbloqueio com uma boas depressões de noroeste/oeste que no seu conjunto poderiam trazer uns 100mm de precipitação ou mais, situação essa que seria o mais favorável neste momento, pelo menos para repor o nível de humidade nos solos. Com a actual tendência não vejo safa à vista com a atenuante, apenas de podermos vir a pôr cobro a estes dias chatos e pachorrentos e dar algum ânimo ao pessoal do fórum. A seca essa perdurará bem evidente  nos solos e flora. 
A única luz ao fim do túnel aparece, como de resto tem sido sempre este Inverno, às 384h e será caso para dizer: Outra vez???


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Fev 2012 às 22:29)

trovoadas disse:


> Parece que poderemos vir a ter uma situação já típica de Primavera e não de Inverno, o qual que seria bom se fizesse sentir durante o mês de Março. A tendência vai-se definir melhor durante esta próxima semana mas ao que tudo indica não será um desbloqueio com uma boas depressões de noroeste/oeste que no seu conjunto poderiam trazer uns 100mm de precipitação ou mais, situação essa que seria o mais favorável neste momento, pelo menos para repor o nível de humidade nos solos. Com a actual tendência não vejo safa à vista com a atenuante, apenas de podermos vir a pôr cobro a estes dias chatos e pachorrentos e dar algum ânimo ao pessoal do fórum. A seca essa perdurará bem evidente  nos solos e flora.
> A única luz ao fim do túnel aparece, como de resto tem sido sempre este Inverno, às 384h e será caso para dizer: Outra vez???



Estarmos à espera que chegue o Inverno no mês de Março acho sem cabimento, se tivermos um Março e Abril dentro da média já não é mau...não nos podemos esquecer que o ano passado o Inverno foi dentro da média, mas a Primavera teve principalmente temperaturas máximas bem acima da média...
Entradas de NW em força realmente só as vemos a mais de 300h, mas já o GFS e o ECMWF vão colocando o anticiclone distante, no centro/norte europeu...o que seria indicio que não será coisa passageira...isso sim é o mais importante...mudar o padrão e não termos uma frente isolada a chegar...
Até lá temos umas cut-offs a chegar...Querem melhor indicador de mudança?


----------



## Aurélio (19 Fev 2012 às 22:46)

O que vemos nos modelos agora é uma reorganização da atmosfera devido á transição do Inverno para a Primavera ... agora vamos vendo mesmo a prazos mais curtos, sempre cut-offs perdidas mar a dentro ...

O que gosto de ver é essa possibilidade já a menos de 192 horas e já nos dois modelos !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Fev 2012 às 11:55)

Nesta run das 6, chuva a 3 de Março, e é passageira porque o AA vem logo a seguir. Mudança de padrão, não vejo talvez a passagem de alguma depressãozita ou alguma frentezita, de resto é AA sempre à vista. Todos dizem é agora é agora e levamos nisto deste Dezembro. 

Chuva a mais de 280 horas é mesmo em sonhos, porque quando chegar o dia cai uns chuviscos e mais nada. Como isto está este ano, acredito mais em tempo seco do que em chuva.


----------



## Agreste (20 Fev 2012 às 12:07)

A frente polar é capaz de se tornar mais móvel nesta altura em lugar de circular pelo paralelo 50. O ECMWF recuou um pouco na saída da manhã mas eu não desdenharia a capacidade daquelas baixas relativas entrando pelo sudoeste. Nas tais 240hr desenha-se um extenso vale ciclónico, entre os açores e a madeira, relativo em termos de superfície mas interessante naquilo que pode gerar.


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Fev 2012 às 16:57)

Novamente a acontecer aquilo que menos precisávamos que acontecesse...
Nesta última run das 12h o GFS recua nas boas noticias e volta a fortalecer o AA, inicialmente entre a Península Ibérica e as Ilhas Britânicas...depois mais perto de nós...
Tudo muito longe, mas não deixam de ser previsões pouco animadoras...segui na direcção do europeu portanto...


----------



## trovoadas (20 Fev 2012 às 19:39)

Muito feio o que os modelos apresentam!
Enquanto não houver uma mudança significativa no 1º painel nem vale a pena sonhar. Se tudo se manter assim como os modelos indicam teremos condições para na 1º semana de Março a temperatura passar dos 20ºc.
Começara então a verdadeira seca!


----------



## Agreste (20 Fev 2012 às 21:09)

O europeu propõe algo mais generoso. Em vez de um vale depressionário com pouca expressão em superficie - como hoje de manhã - passamos a ter uma ondulação mais vigorosa da circulação polar. Um centro de baixas pressões bem definido e com boas chances de regar Açores, Madeira e o Continente.


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Fev 2012 às 21:41)

Agreste disse:


> O europeu propõe algo mais generoso. Em vez de um vale depressionário com pouca expressão em superficie - como hoje de manhã - passamos a ter uma ondulação mais vigorosa da circulação polar. Um centro de baixas pressões bem definido e com boas chances de regar Açores, Madeira e o Continente.



Pena que esses mapas sejam sempre no último ou penúltimo mapa... Apesar disso, a média dos ensembles do Europeu começa a ver uma possível formação de um vale depressionário no Atlântico:





Será desta? Só sei que algum dia terá de ser...


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Fev 2012 às 23:17)

Agreste disse:


> O europeu propõe algo mais generoso. Em vez de um vale depressionário com pouca expressão em superficie - como hoje de manhã - passamos a ter uma ondulação mais vigorosa da circulação polar. Um centro de baixas pressões bem definido e com boas chances de regar Açores, Madeira e o Continente.



Mas este mapa é a 240 horas...não se arranja nada melhor?


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Fev 2012 às 03:00)

ferreira5 disse:


> Mas este mapa é a 240 horas...não se arranja nada melhor?




Este Inverno,  há 2 meses que é assim. Só se arranjam coisas a mais de 200 horas que depois resvalam na couraça da estabilidade.
Tantas  conjecturas  , ai e tal que  é agora  que isto vai  mudar ,tantas  indignações, mas sabemos que de quando em vez, toca-nos um 
Inverno  assim. Do princípio ao fim.
Venha de  lá   a  Primavera .
Depois de um Inverno destes   as probabilidades  de  surpreender  são maiores.
Nestes tempos difíceis , temos que nos agarrar a alguma coisa.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Fev 2012 às 15:48)

O ECM recuou na previsão de ontem e precipitação nem vê-la! A 240h apenas vê uma depressão sobre os Açores. Desculpem mas isto começa a ser Dantesco!


----------



## Aurélio (21 Fev 2012 às 15:53)

Também não é preciso estar sempre a dizer o mesmo .... aproveitem e brinquem ao Carnaval antes que o Passos Coelho decida acabar com ele de vez, e fiquemos a trabalhar para aumentarmos o salário muito pobre deles, quem nem paga as despesas !!


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Fev 2012 às 16:15)

Aurélio disse:


> aproveitem e brinquem ao Carnaval antes que o *Passos Artolas...*QUOTE]
> 
> Hoje é mesmo carnaval (mesmo sem tolerância de ponto!) e não vamos levar a mal...mas fica mal escrever neste espaço uma EXPRESSÃO dessas. Nem com o anterior primeiro-ministro, gente muitíssimo pouco confiável e nada séria se escreviam expressões destas


----------



## Aurélio (21 Fev 2012 às 16:26)

Apenas vou fazer isso, por isto ser um Forum de meteorologia e não um blog de censura a estas pessoas que estão lá sentadas no Parlamento a conversar calmamente. O puseram lá agora aguentem-no .....
E também para evitar que este tópico descarrile .....

FIM DE OFF_TOPIC !!


----------



## Brunomc (21 Fev 2012 às 16:54)

Boa saída do GFS
Precipitação a partir da tarde de terça-feira


----------



## Norther (21 Fev 2012 às 17:09)

Saída das 12 Gfs com uma cut-off vinda de este para oeste e que se unirá a depressão vinda de Oeste, a ver se se realiza 















 

A menos de 192 horas ja é um bom indicio, a ver a próxima saída do ECM


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Fev 2012 às 19:52)

O ECM não coloca nenhuma precipitação durante as 240 horas, impressionante.  O cenário do GFS é mais animador, era tão bom que chovesse alguma coisita, mas como isto anda.

Vamos ter que fazer a dança da chuva.


----------



## rozzo (22 Fev 2012 às 10:52)

Ainda não é muito, mas a partir de uma semana, os ensembles do ECMWF começam a dar um cavado na nossa região ou ligeiramente a Oeste.
Ou seja, a maior parte dos membros do ensemble está a modelar frentes nas nossas imediações.
Longe de ser uma certeza ou garantia, ainda assim é um sinal razoável de "luz ao fundo do túnel"...


----------



## Rapido (22 Fev 2012 às 12:43)

Vamos com calma...este inverno foi cheio de desilusões...e já com um valente amargo de boca com a seca a instalar-se. 

Neste momento já não desejo mais que um Março e Abril dentro da média para pelo menos não agravar mais ainda esta situação...vamos aguardar.


----------



## Tempo (22 Fev 2012 às 12:51)

Para quando consultar o radar do meteo?
Acho mesmo que temos de organizar uma dança da chuva coletiva!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Fev 2012 às 12:57)

o GFS apenas prevê uma frente já dissipada que deverá afecta apenas o litoral norte....


----------



## Lightning (22 Fev 2012 às 13:24)

Não tenham as esperanças tão altas... Quanto maior é o precipício maior é a queda.

Já tivemos o GFS a prever aguaceiros e trovoadas a menos de 192 horas, e desapareceu tudo.

Já tivemos o GFS a prever a possibilidade da formação ou da passagem de uma (ou várias) cut-off's, e desapareceu quase tudo. 

Já tivemos o GFS a mostrar frentes que possivelmente poderiam chegar ao nosso País, e agora nem isso. 

Isto é como lhe dá na cabeça: "Hmm, deixa cá ver... Hoje vou meter na minha RUN das 12h uma cut-off só para os enganar... Hehehe... E depois tiro-a logo. E talvez amanhã me dê vontade de enganá-los um bocadinho outra vez..."

Eu só acredito em eventos a menos de 60 horas. E se calhar, nem isso.


----------



## rozzo (22 Fev 2012 às 15:54)

Lightning disse:


> Isto é como lhe dá na cabeça: "Hmm, deixa cá ver... Hoje vou meter na minha RUN das 12h uma cut-off só para os enganar... Hehehe... E depois tiro-a logo. E talvez amanhã me dê vontade de enganá-los um bocadinho outra vez..."
> 
> Eu só acredito em eventos a menos de 60 horas. E se calhar, nem isso.




Então mas do que estão à espera a olhar para saídas de um só membro a mais de 5 dias? 

É um pouco de masoquismo esse exercício de ver o tira e põe de saída para saída, quando já se falou tanta vez nos produtos que valem a pena e os que não valem a pena a distâncias temporais dessas..


----------



## Tempo (22 Fev 2012 às 16:00)

Penso que com o aumento progressivo da radiação solar e o aumento da temperatura a situação deve alterar!


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Fev 2012 às 19:23)

Será que vai voltar a chover em Portugal? Ou iremos nos transformar num deserto? Estou a brincar, mas em Bragança tenho muita dificuldade em vislumbrar a cor verde...está tudo nem é amarelo é mais cinzento....


----------



## dASk (22 Fev 2012 às 20:42)

De facto a situação começa a ser preocupante! A juntar a isso o número de incêndios diário dos últimos dias ultrapassa e muito os valores de muitos dos dias de verão! Entre 200 a 300 incêndios por dia em Portugal. Não deve faltar muitos anos para não precisarem de gastar dinheiro nas corridas de camelos que há nas festas :P (desculpem o off topic)


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Fev 2012 às 21:16)

Para já tudo sequinho como uma fralda novinha...

Segue esta imagem do modelo ECMWF que será atualizada constantemente:







Imagem do www.wetterzentrale.de


----------



## JoCa (22 Fev 2012 às 22:00)

A meio do inverno sem chuva e sol sem perder de vista! Com uma máxima de 20ºC que fez hoje aqui já deu para andar de T-shirt! Enfim, é o inverno que mais parece verão que temos em Portugal! O vasto oceano e a corrente do golfo, de facto não dão tréguas. Nem na meteorologia somos europeus! Boa noite mas foi só um dasabafo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Fev 2012 às 23:27)

Nem sei como ainda olham para o GFS ele é lixo, então este ano é mais baixo que lixo ainda por cima é americano.

O nosso modelo europeu ECMWF não vislumbra nada, logo não há nada, até ao fim. Mas existe uma coisa positiva, este ano vamos bater o record mundial de horas de sol.


----------



## 1337 (22 Fev 2012 às 23:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nem sei como ainda olham para o GFS ele é lixo, então este ano é mais baixo que lixo ainda por cima é americano.
> 
> O nosso modelo europeu ECMWF não vislumbra nada, logo não há nada, até ao fim. Mas existe uma coisa positiva, este ano vamos bater o record mundial de horas de sol.



Sim ao menos isso. por isso que portugal é o país mais soalheiro da europa.está aqui a prova


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2012 às 23:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nem sei como ainda olham para o GFS ele é lixo, então este ano é mais baixo que lixo ainda por cima é americano.
> 
> O nosso modelo europeu ECMWF não vislumbra nada, logo não há nada, até ao fim. Mas existe uma coisa positiva, este ano vamos bater o record mundial de horas de sol.



O GFS vê o mesmo que o ECM logo estão iguais!! é normal no americano como tem mais saídas diárias ver por vezes algo que desejaríamos e na saída seguinte tirar! A luz ao fundo do túnel que via a uns dias e era tanto no GFS como no ECM está quase a se esfumar por completo se bem que o ECM ainda pode melhorar nas próximas saídas! mas que a coisa pinta muito mal lá isso pinta! e pelo menos nos próximos 10 dias não veremos nada de relevante.


----------



## Maria Papoila (23 Fev 2012 às 15:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


>



Esta secura de tempo a perder de vista é razão para muita preocupação  Cá para mim não é para rir


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Fev 2012 às 15:28)

Por aqui estão a preparar os regadores dos jardins, ainda agora


----------



## Tempo (23 Fev 2012 às 16:08)

O gfs prevê alguma precipitação para dia 2. Será?


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Fev 2012 às 16:15)

boas... 

infelizmente o cenario aqui é este, se nao chove... 












fumo que vem da nossa serra da estrela, que por sinal tem sido contante ao longo do dia, prequenos focos de incendo mas este tornou-se enorme... 

ja começam e ainda estamos em fevereiro...


----------



## Tempo (23 Fev 2012 às 16:29)

ricardop120 disse:


> boas...
> 
> infelizmente o cenario aqui é este, se nao chove...
> 
> ...



Tenho uma colega de trabalho que vai amanhã para a serra da estrela passar o fim de semana, já tinha reservado há muito, para ir com os filhos à neve, já lhe disse que o que vai encontar é este cenário de incêndios.....triste


----------



## madmario (23 Fev 2012 às 18:02)

O Borda d'Água é que tem razão : 



> Por seu turno, contactada pela Lusa, a diretora do Borda d'Água, Célia Cadete, consultou o almanaque e revelou que este inverno vai ser "muito seco, frio e prolongado".
> 
> Segundo o Borda d'Água, o tempo vai estar "encoberto, muito nublado, frio e instável" até abril e só a 21 desse mês é que está previsto "água, frio e vento".
> 
> ...



in Diário Digital


----------



## stormy (23 Fev 2012 às 18:07)

A partir das 120/130h, com aquele cavado a W, a tendencia é de aproximação ao padrão que tinha referido na Sazonal, com uma circulação a entrar de W, e alguns periodos de chuva.
Tambem é normal que á medida que o tempo aquece, as pequenas perturbações que vão chegando começem a dar muito mais instabilidade, em vez de passarem sem efeitos.

Eu tinha dito que após o dia 20 deste mes viria a chuva...previsão falhada, mas ao menos uma das condições que referi aconteceu, o desbloqueio daquele cavado na Europa.
E essa condição é muito importante, pois permite a entrada da dorsal sob a Europa e portanto a chegada de perturbações ao SW/W da Europa.

Agora vamos ver se o padrão vai consolidando e começe a dar as tais chuvas Primaveris que são tão precisas

Para já estou com alguma confiança...não me atrevo a fazer previsões muito precisas ( gato escaldado de agua fria tem medo) mas  vejo alguns bons sinais, como o começo do tempo severo nos EUA numa região um pouco a leste do usual e a tendencia para a bipartição da dorsal Atlantica no medio e longo prazo...


----------



## vitamos (23 Fev 2012 às 18:14)

madmario disse:


> O Borda d'Água é que tem razão :
> 
> 
> 
> in Diário Digital



Triste, muito triste, é ver como a comunicação social num problema tão sério se põe a publicitar... lixo.


----------



## David sf (23 Fev 2012 às 18:40)

Pela análise de todos os modelos parece-me muito provável que:

1. Não chova mais este mês. A temperatura vai continuar alta de dia e baixa de noite, fazendo com que acabemos o mês com uma anomalia negativa das mínimas perto de bater recordes.

2. Chova no dia 1 de março. O deslocamento de uma depressão em altitude desde o Mediterrâneo em conjunto com o anticiclone situado em França, formará um cavado na PI que facilitará a chegada das depressões atlânticas. Tal padrão é mostrado com clareza pelo ensemble do ECMWF, e pela sua saída mais recente:












Depois parece que se estabelecerá uma circulação atlântica que poderá ou não afectar todo o país, mas gosto do padrão, é favorável.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Fev 2012 às 21:27)

vitamos disse:


> Triste, muito triste, é ver como a comunicação social num problema tão sério se põe a publicitar... lixo.



O que é que é Lixo ?

O Borda de água para ti é lixo ?????


----------



## Aurélio (23 Fev 2012 às 21:30)

Sim eu também me agrada o que os modelos mostram sendo que neste momento ainda não é nada de especial mas pelo menos já mostram mais uma corrente de oeste, ainda que a precipitação a haver será mais no Norte e Centro e geralmente fraca mas pelo menos é melhor do que nada !!!


----------



## vitamos (24 Fev 2012 às 08:55)

Aurélio disse:


> O que é que é Lixo ?
> 
> O Borda de água para ti é lixo ?????



Em termos de previsão meteorológica... sim, com todas as letras. Trata-se de um almanaque certamente com conteúdos interessantes. No que à previsão meteorológica diz respeito, sim para mim é lixo.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Fev 2012 às 11:53)

O positivo em relação ao borda de água é apenas a informação sobre as religiosidades e as feiras, luas e afins, de resto é mesmo lixo! Não dá informação concreta quanto às sementeiras, podas, etc...segundo este almanaque praticamente todos os meses são bons para semear tudo, as informações são as mesmas de há cem anos atrás...os tempos mudam! Quanto à previsão Meteorológica, em que se baseia esta "revista" para as suas previsões? contacto com Jesus como a outra?...enfim

Voltando ao tópico...realmente já se vê algo diferente do que se tem visto até agora! O GFS mete mesmo precipitação a partir de terça dia 28 devido a um pequena depressão que se formará a noroeste da península que poderá afectar todo o território mas essencialmente o norte e centro. Dia 1 de Março uma pequena frente que afectará apenas a Galiza e o norte de Portugal com chuva fraca. 
Para Sábado/Domingo dia 3 e 4 respectivamente é que começa a ser modelada uma boa frente e aí é que serão as boas hipóteses de uma rega generalizada. Aguardemos então as movimentações dos modelos durante a próxima semana. Em todo o caso o anti-ciclone anda sempre a pairar nas redondezas e as tendências não são para grandes "humidades", eu diria mesmo que aqui no Sul corremos o risco de ficar a ver navios.


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Fev 2012 às 14:34)

Quero acreditar que o fim deste tempo seco estará para breve e mesmo para os mais pessimistas acho que embora os modelos não coloquem "grandes depressões" já a poucas horas, as dúvidas começam a ser cada vez menores que o início de Março será bem mais húmido...
Já também se volta a discutir a credibilidade dos modelos, mas reparem por exemplo a diferença do ECMWF da previsão para dia 3 e depois para dia 4...não me parece nada consistente depois das 192h de previsão...muda completamente...
O GFS não quer dar o mês de Fevereiro como perdido, uma pequena depressão em altitude para o dia 27/28 e 29 podem ainda fazer render alguns milímetros bem preciosos...quem quiser acredita, quem não quiser não acredita...mas é o que está no modelo...a apenas 100h...
Depois disso os modelos principais voltam a aproximarem-se até dia 3...esse sim será o momento da verdade...e talvez de alguma mudança...não acredito num Março seco...


----------



## stormy (24 Fev 2012 às 23:52)

Para dias 28/29 há uma concordancia entre o GFS e o ECMWF em colocar uma situação de possivel instabilidade, com uma depressão em altura ( ULL ou Cut-off) a deslocar-se para SW da PI, sendo fortalecida posteriormente ao interagir com um Cavado na região dos Açores.

Teriamos primeiramente uma entrada de ar quente e com um pouco mais de conteudo em agua, e depois uma fase em que as condições dinamicas se tornariam mais favoraveis á ocorrencia de aguaceiros e/ou trovoadas especialmente no Interior e na região S.

Ontem o cenário aparecia mais forte, com o GFS a desenhar uma area instavel desde a Biscaia aos Atlas, com um bom forçamento vertical associado a um bom jet nos niveis medios e altos.
Colocava tambem uma massa de ar subtropical a convergir para Pt continental, e o anticiclone situado no Med ocidental parecia numa posição bastante boa para criar convergencia á superficie numa faixa entre o Alentejo e o interior centro...ai aparecia algum CAPE.

Agora o cenário é menos favoravel..mas mantem-se a tendencia.


----------



## Aurélio (25 Fev 2012 às 00:07)

stormy disse:


> Para dias 28/29 há uma concordancia entre o GFS e o ECMWF em colocar uma situação de possivel instabilidade, com uma depressão em altura ( ULL ou Cut-off) a deslocar-se para SW da PI, sendo fortalecida posteriormente ao interagir com um Cavado na região dos Açores.
> 
> Teriamos primeiramente uma entrada de ar quente e com um pouco mais de conteudo em agua, e depois uma fase em que as condições dinamicas se tornariam mais favoraveis á ocorrencia de aguaceiros e/ou trovoadas especialmente no Interior e na região S.
> 
> ...



Esta tendência vem consecutivamente a esfumar-se de run para run, e neste momento a unica hipótese é uma frente dia 3 Março mas que se vier a afectar será praticamente somente a região Norte !!
Mudança de padrão? O unico que eu noto é uma tendencia para o AA ficar posteriormente em cima de nós e termos uma corrente de sueste ou leste quente !!


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Fev 2012 às 03:04)

Ao que chegamos !  O 1ºdia  que venha a chover de verdade ,vai ser seguramente abertura dos telejornais. Há anos assim.
Até lá ,notícias da seca  cada vez mais amiúde, a polvilhar os espaços noticiosos e  de uma ministra que 1º tem fé  e hoje  já falava na “task force” 
em bom português ,para  Transmontano ou Alentejano compreender .

Ó Stormy,  eu estou contigo. A tendência ainda esta lá.
Mas o discurso da Teresa Abrantes do IM  hoje ,foi tão pessimista . 
Que a senhora , desta vez  , tropece no que disse hoje .


----------



## trovoadas (25 Fev 2012 às 03:28)

Não há condições! A única hipótese que vejo é mesmo a frente de dia 3/4, depois há uma clara tendência para o arrastamento do anticiclone para cima de nós com a tal corrente quente de leste.
É claro que não descarto a hipótese de uns aguaceiros e umas trovoadas a partir de Terça mas será algo muito localizado. Meteorologicamente falando já é algo mas na prática continuamos na mesma.
Quanto a dia 3/4 se tivéssemos 15/20mm aqui no sul já era muito bom.  No Norte poderá sempre cair mais qualquer coisa mas face ao que estão habituados será mesmo para acalmar o pó.
Eu pergunto-me agora é que com já com 3 meses de anti-ciclone o que haverá em Junho, Julho, Agosto e Setembro?, pronto se acabasse agora tinha o exemplo de 2005 e senão acabar? Isto tá desinteressante a nível de precipitação mas não a nível Meteorológico


----------



## Sunnyrainy (25 Fev 2012 às 08:46)

O cenário desta seca começa a ser devastador com inúmeros incêndios e falta de água a atingir Portugal. A conjugação de dias quentes como vamos ter nos próximos dias com o tempo completamente seco forma uma espécie de rastilho. O futuro? Nada, mas nada risonho. Chuva para 3 e 4? daqui a uns 4 dias já não será a 3 e 4 mas sim a 7 e 8, ou seja, os modelos acima de determinado número de horas são lixo! Poupem água, porque isto vai ser horroroso!


----------



## Aurélio (25 Fev 2012 às 09:56)

Não precisam de exagerar também ...... porque parece ser uma tragédia não chover !!!
Estamos falando em 3 meses ou 3 meses e meio que não chove ... não se trata de 2/3 anos que não chove !

As reservas de água a centro e sul estão bem e recomendam-se sendo que apenas a norte é que estão pior. A agricultura não pode estar pendent.e se chove ou não chove, dado que o nosso clima sempre foi assim .... em que podemos ter 8 ou 80 nas nossas latitudes.
Barragens devemos ser dos paises com a nossa dimensão que mais barragens têm em que já existe barragem por todo o lado ......
Meteorologicamente podemos estar neste momento em seca extrema, mas a nivel de agricultura ainda não está nesse patamar, e muito menos a nível hidrológico se bem que seja altamente provável que lá para Maio ou Junho as albufeiras mais a Norte estejam abaixo dos 40% !!
Provavelmente Douro, Lima e Cávado estarão nesse patamar .....

Mas ainda temos um Março e Abril que podem reservar alguma surpresa que tanto pode ser chuva não esperada ou então a possibilidade de irmos para a praia aqui no sul já em Março !!


----------



## raposo_744 (25 Fev 2012 às 13:20)

Aurélio disse:


> Não precisam de exagerar também ...... porque parece ser uma tragédia não chover !!!
> Estamos falando em 3 meses ou 3 meses e meio que não chove ... não se trata de 2/3 anos que não chove !
> 
> As reservas de água a centro e sul estão bem e recomendam-se sendo que apenas a norte é que estão pior. A agricultura não pode estar pendent.e se chove ou não chove, dado que o nosso clima sempre foi assim .... em que podemos ter 8 ou 80 nas nossas latitudes.
> ...


----------



## Lightning (25 Fev 2012 às 13:58)

Estão tão entretidos a falar da seca, que ninguém repara que o GFS foi e continua a ser gentil e a manter a situação de instabilidade com convectividade associada e algumas possíveis trovoadas.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Fev 2012 às 16:18)

Pois e nesta saida das 12h coloca instabilidade durante toda a semana


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Fev 2012 às 18:08)

Continua tudo muito fraco...mantém-se a previsão da cut-off a deslocar-se de SE para NW da Península no final de Fevereiro e início de Março, que gerará alguma instabilidade e precipitação associada a trovoadas...apostaria no interior Alentejano onde as condições parecem ser mais propícias...
Para dia 1 de Março será de esperar aguaceiros por quase todo o país, mas a maioria deles muito fracos e com pouca acumulação...
Depois surge uma diferença significativa entre os dois principais modelos, não tanto na forma mas mais no conteúdo (chuva portanto)...o europeu para a frente de dia 3 parece bastante generoso...o GFS coloca precipitação residual no NW...
O europeu cava bem mais a depressão...mas já está a sair a run das 12h por isso já vamos ver a tendência da evolução...


----------



## Lightning (25 Fev 2012 às 18:23)

MarioCabral disse:


> Continua tudo muito fraco...mantém-se a previsão da cut-off a deslocar-se de SE para NW da Península no final de Fevereiro e início de Março, que gerará alguma instabilidade e precipitação associada a trovoadas...apostaria no interior Alentejano onde as condições parecem ser mais propícias...
> Para dia 1 de Março será de esperar aguaceiros por quase todo o país, mas a maioria deles muito fracos e com pouca acumulação...



Falando apenas da situação de instabilidade mostrada no GFS, mais vale estar lá pouco do que não estar lá nada. 

E para além disso sabemos como estas situações de instabilidade convectiva costumam ser tratadas pelos modelos. Só pelo facto de estar lá pouca precipitação acumulada, isso não significa nada. Podem haver fenómenos mais localizados e os acumulados poderão variar bastante num espaço de poucos quilómetros até. Isto considerando outros factores que também contam para a ocorrência desse tipo de situações, como os efeitos orográficos, etc...


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Fev 2012 às 18:32)

Lightning disse:


> Falando apenas da situação de instabilidade mostrada no GFS, mais vale estar lá pouco do que não estar lá nada.
> 
> E para além disso sabemos como estas situações de instabilidade convectiva costumam ser tratadas pelos modelos. Só pelo facto de estar lá pouca precipitação acumulada, isso não significa nada. Podem haver fenómenos mais localizados e os acumulados poderão variar bastante num espaço de poucos quilómetros até. Isto considerando outros factores que também contam para a ocorrência desse tipo de situações, como os efeitos orográficos, etc...



Sim...nestes eventos é tipo roleta russa, mas o importante agora era todos sermos contemplados, fenómenos localizados não vão sequer ajudar a reduzir um pouco a seca, principalmente a norte...


----------



## stormy (25 Fev 2012 às 19:20)

O GFS continua a colocar um padrão dinamico bom para a ocorrencia de trovoadas.
Primeiro a ULL, depois um cavado que vem de NW e ao interagir com a ULL reforça-a.
Segundo a 12z do GFS as perturbações que vão passando a NW irão alimentando um cavado semi permanente sobre Pt continental, e o bloqueio no Med vai ajudando a manter este padrão.

Só mais para a frente, dia 2/3 é que uma nova extensão da dorsal Atlantica deverá estabilizar mais o tempo, mas no longo prazo a tendencia de manter cavados a afectar o território, vindos de NW ou W permanece.

Olhando para o periodo entre 28fev e 2mar, como referi acima, a dinamica fisica da atmosfera parece condutiva a alguma convecção, há algum ar humido a entrar até aos 700hpa e boas condições em altura.
Portanto penso que poderão ocorrer algumas trovoadas e aguaceiros durante a tarde, que se formarão no Interior mas se deslocarão para o litoral durante a tarde e inicio da noite dado o fluxo de E/SE nos niveis medios e altos ( 850-300hpa).

Nesta altura do ano começa a haver calor...coisa de que muitos se queixam, mas é indispensavel á formação de sistemas convectivos em ocasiões dinamicas favoraveis como a que está modelada.


----------



## Agreste (25 Fev 2012 às 22:53)

Não é um CAPE de primavera mas vamos ver se dá para haver convecção.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Fev 2012 às 23:09)

O GFS na run das 18 coloca um autêntico dilúvio com 0.1 mm de precipitação para Olhão, mais uns pingos para dar lucro às lavagens de carros.  O ECM é igual precipitação nem vê-la em quantidade razoável a 10 dias no Algarve.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Fev 2012 às 10:06)

Nos próximos 15 dias a região Norte ainda tem chances de ver alguma precipitação e quem está mais a sul, ainda tem que fazer a dança da chuva ainda mais algum tempo !!!


----------



## David sf (26 Fev 2012 às 10:33)

Já esteve mais provável a ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas nos dias 28 e 29, neste momento creio que é algo improvável e a acontecer será um fenómeno fraco e localizado.

O principal motivo de interesse reside numa frente no dia 1, que poucos modelos a prevêem, mas como o ECMWF a tem estado a ver há já algumas saídas consecutivas, tem a sua dose de probabilidade de ocorrer. Segundo a mais recente run do modelo europeu, o litoral centro seria o mais afectado por este evento, podendo acumular cerca de 10 mm na região de Lisboa:






Posteriormente, o anticiclone aproximava-se a sul, deixando ainda o norte do país um pouco vulnerável à circulação atlântica, com a possibilidade de ser atingido por extremidades de sistemas frontais, como neste caso na noite de 3 para 4 de março:






A partir daí entra-se já num período de grande incerteza (já há alguma incerteza nos dias antes, mas apenas na latitude a que as frentes passam, o padrão é o mesmo), com a possibilidade da ascenção da dorsal no Atlântico e uma consequente entrada de noroeste, deixando muita precipitação, e neve a cotas médias.











A própria previsão ensemblística do ECMWF intui esse padrão:






Mas depois dos recuos que já vi este ano, é preciso ter alguma prudência.


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Fev 2012 às 16:13)

A probabilidade de convectividade foi decrescendo ao longo da actualização das sucessivas runs e agora parece mesmo que teremos que esperar que o cavado de dia 1 de Março chegue para que a precipitação faça a sua aparição...
Para já, segundo o europeu, o litoral centro será a região mais contemplada, mas muito dependerá da forma como o cavado interagir com a pequena depressão que paira a SW do Algarve...

O GFS não é tão claro, alarga mais a influencia do cavado a todo o litoral oeste...vai depender de pequenos pormenores tudo...

Depois mais para dia 5/6 parece um cenário interessante do GFS, teríamos uma entrada digna desse nome, e ao contrário do que alguns disseram, também o sul seria bem contemplado...Uma entrada de Norte que vai surpreender muita gente se tal se proporcionar...

O GFS discorda completamente dessa possibilidade, começa novamente a subir o AA e voltamos à estaca zero, ou seja, mais do mesmo...


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Fev 2012 às 19:27)

Nesta última run das 12h o GFS dá boas notícias, assemelha-se bem mais ao europeu e já vê também a entrada ainda distante de 5/6/7 de Março...Reparem...


----------



## Aurélio (26 Fev 2012 às 19:31)

MarioCabral disse:


> Nesta última run das 12h o GFS dá boas notícias, assemelha-se bem mais ao europeu e já vê também a entrada ainda distante de 5/6/7 de Março...Reparem...



Qual a boa noticia disso que mostras ??

Só vejo uma entrada maritima de Noroeste, que o que faria era pôr as temperaturas a descer .....
Chuva nem vê-la !!!


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Fev 2012 às 20:20)

Aurélio disse:


> Qual a boa noticia disso que mostras ??
> 
> Só vejo uma entrada maritima de Noroeste, que o que faria era pôr as temperaturas a descer .....
> Chuva nem vê-la !!!



Desculpa lá, mas a teimosia em não querer ver nada é demais....fica então as acumulações...nada de extraordinário...mas razoável atendendo ao que temos tido...


----------



## cornudo (26 Fev 2012 às 20:26)

MarioCabral disse:


> Desculpa lá, mas a teimosia em não querer ver nada é demais....fica então as acumulações...nada de extraordinário...mas razoável atendendo ao que temos tido...



concordo plenamente MARIO CABRAL !é melhor que nada e já ajuda um pouco a agricultura!mas pronto o péssimismo habitual do AURELIO.....


----------



## Lightning (26 Fev 2012 às 21:03)

MarioCabral disse:


> Desculpa lá, mas a teimosia em não querer ver nada é demais....fica então as acumulações...nada de extraordinário...mas razoável atendendo ao que temos tido...





cornudo disse:


> concordo plenamente MARIO CABRAL !é melhor que nada e já ajuda um pouco a agricultura!mas pronto o péssimismo habitual do AURELIO.....



Pessimismo do Aurélio? Ou realismo do Aurélio?

Mas desde quando é que as cartas que estão no segundo painel contam para alguma coisa? Se os modelos andam confusos até a menos de 100 horas, vocês querem acreditar no que eles mostram a mais de 192? Aliás, melhor ainda, neste caso, a 240 horas?


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Fev 2012 às 21:10)

Lightning disse:


> Pessimismo do Aurélio? Ou realismo do Aurélio?
> 
> Mas desde quando é que as cartas que estão no segundo painel contam para alguma coisa? Se os modelos andam confusos até a menos de 100 horas, vocês querem acreditar no que eles mostram a mais de 192? Aliás, melhor ainda, neste caso, a 240 horas?



Estamos a falar de tendências...e a tendência é que o GFS se aproximou das previsões do ECMWF nesta última run...se isso não é uma boa noticia então não sei o que será...
Atenção, podem até dizer que está a alguma distância, no limite do plausível a meu ver, mas dizer que com aquela run não sê vê chuva isso é querer não ver o que lá está...


----------



## Lightning (26 Fev 2012 às 21:15)

MarioCabral disse:


> Estamos a falar de tendências...e a tendência é que o GFS se aproximou das previsões do ECMWF nesta última run...se isso não é uma boa noticia então não sei o que será...
> Atenção, podem até dizer que está a alguma distância, no limite do plausível a meu ver, mas dizer que com aquela run não sê vê chuva isso é querer não ver o que lá está...



Tudo bem que o GFS se aproximou do ECMWF e que a carta mostra precipitação que nos iria ajudar, embora que pouco.

Mas o GRANDE problema é essa tendência manter-se, há alguma (se não mesmo muita) coisa que acaba sempre por mudar, e ainda por cima no segundo painel, tanto o ECM como o GFS podem mostrar amanhã sol e tempo seco neste painel, como na RUN seguinte mostrarem chuva e vento, isto varia muito do 8 ao 80.


----------



## rubenpires93 (26 Fev 2012 às 21:18)

Lightning disse:


> Tudo bem que o GFS se aproximou do ECMWF e que a carta mostra precipitação que nos iria ajudar, embora que pouco.
> 
> Mas o GRANDE problema é essa tendência manter-se, há alguma (se não mesmo muita) coisa que acaba sempre por mudar, e ainda por cima no segundo painel, tanto o ECM como o GFS podem mostrar amanhã sol e tempo seco neste painel, como na RUN seguinte mostrarem chuva e vento, isto varia muito do 8 ao 80.



Sim Lightning, deveria fazer isso pelo menos até 7 de Março, altura em que os modelos até dão qualquer coisita.


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Fev 2012 às 21:23)

Lightning disse:


> Tudo bem que o GFS se aproximou do ECMWF e que a carta mostra precipitação que nos iria ajudar, embora que pouco.
> 
> Mas o GRANDE problema é essa tendência manter-se, há alguma (se não mesmo muita) coisa que acaba sempre por mudar, e ainda por cima no segundo painel, tanto o ECM como o GFS podem mostrar amanhã sol e tempo seco neste painel, como na RUN seguinte mostrarem chuva e vento, isto varia muito do 8 ao 80.



O GFS mudou nesta run, mas o ECMWF já tem mostrado esta tendência há 2dias pelo menos...
Acho que muitas vezes chegamos ao extremo neste fórum de valorizar apenas aquilo que é quase certo...Julgo que o objectivo é seguir a tendência dos modelos e não dar 100% de certezas de nenhum cenário...
Ninguém tem de concordar por completo, mas negar sem justificação parece-me demasiado vago...
Amanhã até tudo pode mudar, mas hoje as coisas estão lá...e é disso que aqui estamos a falar...


----------



## Aurélio (26 Fev 2012 às 21:35)

MarioCabral disse:


> Estamos a falar de tendências...e a tendência é que o GFS se aproximou das previsões do ECMWF nesta última run...se isso não é uma boa noticia então não sei o que será...
> Atenção, podem até dizer que está a alguma distância, no limite do plausível a meu ver, mas dizer que com aquela run não sê vê chuva isso é querer não ver o que lá está...



Ya .... até vejo nevar no mar .... Cooolllll !!!

Poupa-me estás-me a dizer que ali com um anticiclone de 1040 Mb tão perto e ia chover ....
Epa aquilo podias ter uns nevoeiros e uns chuviscos e pouco mais !!

Além disso está a 240 horas !!

Sabes qual é a tendência ? É as depressões passarem raspando Portugal e rumarem ao Mediterrâneo como foi na 1ª metade deste mês !!
É isso que os modelos mostram ..... essa sim é a tendência

Nem tinha reparado que era o GFS e eu todo contente que era eu que me tinha enganado e estavas falando do ECM!!
Como alguém ainda pode ligar a essa imagem com uma margem de erro enorme, basta ver os locais onde está colocada a neve ...
Loooollll ... ainda por cima o GFS que tem falhado imenso a longo prazo neste Inverno !!


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Fev 2012 às 21:42)

Aurélio disse:


> Ya .... até vejo nevar no mar .... Cooolllll !!!
> 
> Poupa-me estás-me a dizer que ali com um anticiclone de 1040 Mb tão perto e ia chover ....
> Epa aquilo podias ter uns nevoeiros e uns chuviscos e pouco mais !!
> ...



Poupa-me da tua ironia...veremos mais para a frente então...tenho dito...continuação...desculpem o off-topic mas há quem teime na sua opinião de que os modelos apenas acertam quando a previsão é de AA e mais AA...


----------



## cornudo (26 Fev 2012 às 21:44)

Aurélio disse:


> Ya .... até vejo nevar no mar .... Cooolllll !!!
> 
> Poupa-me estás-me a dizer que ali com um anticiclone de 1040 Mb tão perto e ia chover ....
> Epa aquilo podias ter uns nevoeiros e uns chuviscos e pouco mais !!
> ...


AURELIO em termos de tendencias tanto tu como o MARIO CABRAL podem ter razão mas penso que a esta distancia pode pender para um dos lados pois por isso é uma tendencia devem-se valorizar cada uma e acima de tudo respeita-as!


----------



## Aurélio (26 Fev 2012 às 21:50)

MarioCabral disse:


> Poupa-me da tua ironia...*veremos mais para a frente então...tenho dito*...continuação...desculpem o off-topic mas há quem teime na sua opinião de que os *modelos apenas acertam quando a previsão é de AA e mais AA*...



Sim Mario Cabral, tu tens dito o Inverno inteiro ... looolll !!!

E não tem sido assim este Inverno acertarem quando dão AA e mais AA !!

Ainda se falassemos de uma situação de uma depressão aqui colocada perto de nós e que era modelada pelos modelos ....
Agora um anticiclone de 1040 Mb mesmo aqui em cima ....

EDIT: Mais depressa choverá algures em Portugal agora dia 1 Março com um sistema frontal que o ECM indica rumar ao litoral centro e sul mas que tenho dúvidas que sobreviva até entrar em terra !!


----------



## stormy (26 Fev 2012 às 21:51)

Dias 28 e 29 há ainda alguma instabilidade a ser modelada...depois, o cavado de dia 1, que se desenvolve em direcção ao Mediterraneo, talvez gere alguma instabilidade, mas não deverá ser significativa.

A meu ver as maiores hipoteses de alguma instabilidade mais razoavel serão dia 29 á tarde/noite.

No medio prazo a tendencia de colocar alguma entrada de NW mantem-se, mas no longo prazo os modelos veem um padrão algo indefenido, com uma ciculação em altura pouco organizada...pelo que não vejo nenhum padrão significativo a mais de 200h.

Como os modelos não veem grande coisa estive a analisar um pouco melhor a situação a medio prazo para ver o que pode ser mais provavel...e acho possiveis um de dois cenários:

-Bloqueio no leste Americano, com uma entrada de SW na PI, poderia ser ou não chuvosa.

-Bloqueio mais proximo aos açores com uma corrente de NW sobre a PI.

Estes cenários dependem de como a atmosfera se vai comportar nos estados unidos nos proximos tempos...segundo a minha analise sazonal, é mais provavel que a haver bloqueio este seja mais provavel na zona da Bermuda, colocando uma circulaçao de WNW na PI...logo se vê


----------



## Aurélio (26 Fev 2012 às 22:01)

stormy disse:


> Dias 28 e 29 há ainda alguma instabilidade a ser modelada...depois, o cavado de dia 1, que se desenvolve em direcção ao Mediterraneo, talvez gere alguma instabilidade, mas não deverá ser significativa.
> 
> A meu ver as maiores hipoteses de alguma instabilidade mais razoavel serão dia 29 á tarde/noite.
> 
> ...



O ECM que tem estado melhor neste Inverno indica que o que resta da frente rumará ao sul, mas pela análise que fiz parece que será apenas onde houver mais humidade é que choverá dado que pelo modelo apenas dá chuva fraca nas zonas litorais !!


----------



## David sf (26 Fev 2012 às 22:10)

Aurélio disse:


> Ya .... até vejo nevar no mar .... Cooolllll !!!
> 
> Poupa-me estás-me a dizer que ali com um anticiclone de 1040 Mb tão perto e ia chover ....
> Epa aquilo podias ter uns nevoeiros e uns chuviscos e pouco mais !!
> ...



A malha do segundo painel do GFS é mais larga, pelo que os quadrados com tracejado branco têm uma área maior. Mas tu não vês neve no mar, porque o tracejado não significa neve, mas sim possibilidade de neve.

O GFS está um desastre a modelar o curto, o médio e o longo prazo. Curiosamente tem visto melhor a duzentos horas que a cem, não sei porque isso acontece, é ilógico, mas este ano tem sido assim. Independentemente disso, uma tendência em que o GFS e vários ensembles, mais o ECMWF e a média dos seus ensembles vêem, é uma boa tendência.

É uma tendência, onde a ocorrência de precipitação estaria dependente de ajustes de última hora, nem vale a pena estar a discutir isso, mas provavelmente não choveria nada de jeito no sul. Estando o Mário Cabral no litoral norte, é uma boa tendência para ele.

A seca meteorológica, salvo uma primavera extremamente chuvosa, com muitos dias de chuva, é uma certeza e vai acompanhar-nos até ao próximo outono-inverno. Não há-de ser por termos uma frente com 10 ou 20 mm que recuperamos do enorme défice que levamos.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Fev 2012 às 22:18)

Padrão de precipitação do ECMWF para os próximos dias (aonde andam os guarda-chuvas ):

Rainfall and MSLP

Com o anticiclone a retirar-se para o interior da Europa, o ECMWF "aposta" na descida em latitude das baixas pressões, ao largo da costa ocidental portuguesa e em direcção ao Golfo de Càdiz.

Uma coisa é certa: mais dia ou menos dia ela  volta ... Acho prematuro estar já a falar em seca para a Primavera.

*EDIT: Errei ...* (22h43)

Peço desculpa mas acho que enganei-me. Consultando as cartas elaboradas pelo Met Office, o que vai mesmo ocorrer é a formação de uma frente fria ao largo dos Açores, a qual vai incluir um centro de baixas pressões que se deslocará lentamente para NORDESTE, depois de atravessar todo o Arquipélago dos Açores. Assim, retiro a parte em que disse que a baixa pressão irá baixar em latitude, pois o que vai ocorrer é o contrário (subida de latitude, em direcção às Ilhas Britânicas). Precipitação a ocorrer assim principalmente nos ... AÇORES.

WETTER3 fax


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Fev 2012 às 23:11)

David sf disse:


> A malha do segundo painel do GFS é mais larga, pelo que os quadrados com tracejado branco têm uma área maior. Mas tu não vês neve no mar, porque o tracejado não significa neve, mas sim possibilidade de neve.
> 
> O GFS está um desastre a modelar o curto, o médio e o longo prazo. Curiosamente tem visto melhor a duzentos horas que a cem, não sei porque isso acontece, é ilógico, mas este ano tem sido assim. Independentemente disso, uma tendência em que o GFS e vários ensembles, mais o ECMWF e a média dos seus ensembles vêem, é uma boa tendência.
> 
> ...



Concordo completamente com o que disseste acima, todos nós temos uma tendência natural para valorizar-mos neste tópico a região onde estamos, pois todos sabemos que apesar do nosso Portugal pequeno, temos normas climáticas bem distintas de norte a sul...
Com isto espero que todos nós que gostamos de meteorologia, à sua maneira particular, continuemos a contribuir para que este fórum cresça e seja "olhado" de uma forma credível, sejam leigos ou especialistas...


----------



## Aurélio (27 Fev 2012 às 00:29)

Olhando a 240 horas, quando o mais interessante até está bem mais perto quer para mim aqui mais a sul, quer o Mario Cabral mais a norte !!

*Quinta* cuja situação está muito inconstante nos modelos poderá chover em parte incerta, poderá chover localmente sendo mais provável mais a norte e mais no litoral sul de acordo com os modelos de hoje. Também é possivel que tudo se dissipe no mar, aliás bastante possivel !!

*Sábado*, a cauda de uma frente com moderada actividade poderá atingir o Minho !!

Nada de especial, mas tendo em conta a ausências de chuva há diversas semanas, tudo o que caia do céu será como achar uma nota de 500 euros


----------



## Aurélio (27 Fev 2012 às 10:04)

Bom parece que temos novas alterações nos modelos .....

Na Quinta teriamos a entrada que uma pequena perturbação que aparentemente poderá dar aguaceiros nas regiões do interior, extendo-se até Sexta segundo o GFS ....
Esses aguaceiros seriam bastante fracos e dispersos segundo o ECM e de acordo com o GFS seria talvez moderados !!
A frente do dia 3 desapareceu nestas runs !!

Em resumo temos alguma chance (ainda) de ver alguma chuva no interior na Quinta e Sexta !!

EDIT: Nesta run das 06h, o GFS parece carregar ainda mais .. muito optimista sem dúvida este modelo !!
Esperemos que não seja mais um tiro no pé neste Inverno !!
O ECM não mostra quase nada na Quinta e Sexta, mas mostra uma frente de Noroeste sobre Portugal entre as 192 e as 240 horas com boa precipitação no Norte e Centro !!


----------



## trovoadas (27 Fev 2012 às 12:59)

As situações modeladas não são nada favoráveis ao Sul sendo a única hipótese em aberto de vermos qualquer coisa lá para Quinta/Sexta. Para o Norte e Centro ainda muita coisa indefinida mas têm mais hipótese com aquelas depressões a vir de Norte para Sul, dos UK para a França. O Norte e Centro podem sempre levar com as caudas das frentes geradas por estas depressões.
Espero que ache a tal nota de 500 euros que já nem sei bem qual é cor.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2012 às 14:03)

*Previsão Instituto de Meteorologia*

Continente Previsão para 5ª feira, 1 de março de 2012

Períodos de céu muito nublado. Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando temporariamente moderado (15 a 25 km/h) de noroeste no litoral oeste a partir da tarde. Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, a partir da tarde, em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro.


----------



## squidward (27 Fev 2012 às 14:44)

Novo mês, vida nova? Para já o GFS dá boas indicações para o inicio de Março, mas depois de tantas desilusões neste Inverno, resta-me aguardar. Mas por enquanto já é melhor do que modelarem AA até ao infinito.


----------



## Tempo (27 Fev 2012 às 16:24)

Gerofil disse:


> *Previsão Instituto de Meteorologia*
> 
> Continente Previsão para 5ª feira, 1 de março de 2012
> 
> Períodos de céu muito nublado. Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando temporariamente moderado (15 a 25 km/h) de noroeste no litoral oeste a partir da tarde. Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, a partir da tarde, em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro.



É caso para dizer "ALELUIA" chuva prevista!


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2012 às 16:59)

Parece-me uma má saída esta das 12 do GFS...


----------



## tozequio (27 Fev 2012 às 17:12)

ferreira5 disse:


> Parece-me uma má saída esta das 12 do GFS...


0 mm para o Porto até às 384h...


----------



## Norther (27 Fev 2012 às 17:28)

espero bem que esta saída das 12 Z seja isolada, porque está péssima  para o que vinha modelando, vamos ver no que da quinta feira depois se verá


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Fev 2012 às 19:09)

O GFS é o modelo mais anedótico deste Inverno e promete fazer rir ainda mais. GFS merece mais um corte de rating, absolutamente patético. Nem vale a pena, andarmos aqui a falarmos do GFS cada run que sai ou entra mosca ou sai disparate. 

Falando de modelos e venho falar do nosso amigo ECM esse sim, um fiel amigo.

Ainda coloca precipitação nos próximos dias, dia 1 o centro sul poderá ver alguns mm acumulados com esta saída das 12.


----------



## cova beira (27 Fev 2012 às 19:13)

o europeu é de facto um modelo com uma consistência impressionante pena que só parece falhar quando as entradas parecem rumar a Portugal, más saídas estas da tarde no entanto parece continuar tudo em aberto, vamos ver se os italianos não ficam mais uma vez com esta entrada de noroeste com muito potencial até para ficar pela  ibéria durante algum tempo


----------



## David sf (27 Fev 2012 às 19:24)

Vários momentos de precipitação prevê a mais recente saída do ECMWF. Parece certo que dia 1 de março voltará a chover, mas há ainda muita incerteza na região contemplada. De manhã era tudo no interior norte e centro, agora o litoral sul leva com a maior parcela:







A instabilidade prolongar-se-ia por sexta feira:






E depois continuariam bons acumulados de precipitação no litoral norte e centro,e chuviscos nas restantes regiões:











Quanto à entrada fria, ainda se vai chegar para leste, depois para oeste, depois aproxima-se o anticiclone, depois afasta-se, o que interessa neste momento é que é possível que venha, e a vir pode ser húmida.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Fev 2012 às 22:26)

Péssima saida do GFS 

Coloca apenas alguma/pouca chuva...Vamos esperar pela run das 06h e 12h de amanhã.


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2012 às 22:38)

Honestamente duvido que possa chover com pressões de 1025 para cima. Veremos o que vai render o dia 1 de março.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2012 às 22:39)

MetOffice

Atendendo aos *actuais modelos*, no dia 1 de Março, teremos a aproximação de um centro de baixas pressões ao litoral oeste de Portugal Continental (latitude aproximada de Lisboa). A *superfície frontal fria* desse centro de baixas pressões irá progredir de sudoeste para nordeste, afectando primeiro o litoral centro e sul de Portugal Continental na primeira parte do dia.
Este mesmo centro de baixas pressões irá deslocando-se progressivamente para norte, sem tocar terra, arrastando consigo a superfície frontal fria que irá atravessando todo o território de Portugal Continental no sentido sudoeste/nordeste.
Assim, a haver *precipitação*, a mesma *irá ocorrer inicialmente na faixa litoral, a sul do Cabo Mondego*, progredindo depois para o interior. *As regiões com maior probabilidade de precipitação* serão, de facto, a faixa litoral a norte do Cabo Mondego, especialmente o *Douro Litoral* e o *Minho*, por se encontrarem mais próximas do centro de baixas pressões.
Para Sábado espera-se a chegada de uma nova superfície frontal, bastante mais activa. Finalmente tempo de chuva, com o estabelecimento da corrente de oeste e a passagem de sistemas frontais sobre o território de Portugal Continental.
A previsão para o Arquipélago dos Açores também será de grande instabilidade.


----------



## David sf (27 Fev 2012 às 22:51)

Agreste disse:


> Honestamente duvido que possa chover com pressões de 1025 para cima. Veremos o que vai render o dia 1 de março.



Assim, um mês ao acaso, Janeiro de 2006 em Beja:

http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Beja/01-2006/85620.htm

Dia 1 e dia 14


----------



## amando96 (27 Fev 2012 às 22:55)

Só há uns meses até descargas eléctricas houve com 1031hPa por cima de Tavira


----------



## Aboadinho (27 Fev 2012 às 23:04)

David sf disse:


> Assim, um mês ao acaso, Janeiro de 2006 em Beja:
> 
> http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Beja/01-2006/85620.htm
> 
> Dia 1 e dia 14



Nos Açores deve ser "mato"...


----------



## stormy (27 Fev 2012 às 23:05)

O GFS tem estado estranho neste Inverno...e neste momento o modelo mais consistente e razoavel parece ser o europeu.

Quanto ao dia de amanhã, acho provavel alguma actividade convectiva nos distritos de Evora, Santarem, Portalegre, Castelo Branco, Leiria e Coimbra.

Dia 29 á tarde poderemos ter outra vez alguma actividade, talvez mais generalizada a todo o Interior, e dias 1/2 teremos alguma actividade em todo o pais, nomeadamente associada á frente fria e ao cavado.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2012 às 23:09)

stormy disse:


> Quanto ao dia de amanhã, acho provavel alguma actividade convectiva nos distritos de Evora, Santarem, Portalegre, Castelo Branco, Leiria e Coimbra.



Exactamente; a partir de amanhã poder-se-á assistir a alguma actividade convectiva.

Entretanto, as temperaturas deverão descer moderadamente para a próxima semana.


----------



## stormy (27 Fev 2012 às 23:19)

Gerofil disse:


> Exactamente; a partir de amanhã poder-se-á assistir a alguma actividade convectiva.
> 
> Entretanto, as temperaturas deverão descer moderadamente para a próxima semana.



Vamos com calma...para a semana falta muito..logo veremos como se comporta o AA.
Não te esquecas que por vezes o fluxo de NW não traz ar frio, pode trazer ar quente que andou á volta do AA e depois acaba por vir cá parar...acontece muita vez

Quanto ao dia de amanhã, o modelo coloca uma janela de oportunidade bastante curta, entre as 12/13h e as 16h, numa faixa desde os distritos de Evora-Ptg para NW até Leiria-Coimbra, onde aliada ao razoavel aquecimento diurno parece haver humidade suficiente ( dew a aproximar-se dos 10ºC), o que se reflecte num theta-e e CAPE marginais.

Tambem o LI aparece em valores em torno de -1, e a sinóptica aponta para uma circulação em altura divergente, com algum forçamento dinamico á superficie devido a uma linha de convergencia nos niveis baixos e medios...tal suporta o LI e ajuda a favorecer os movimentos verticais.

No que toca á precipitação, a olho e tendo em conta o baixo conteudo em agua na atmosfera media e alta, na melhor das hipoteses ( uma celula melhor que apareça) podem cair uns 5 a 10mm localmente....mas esperam-se muito poucas celulas...vai ser uma lotaria autentica.

Dia 29, 1 e 2 as coisas melhoram...nomeadamente dia 29 á tarde  e dia 1 pelo meio do dia.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Fev 2012 às 23:22)

Sei que é são Output automáticos e a credibilidade é "fraca", mas dadas as circunstâncias...
















Como faz falta!!!


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2012 às 23:38)

stormy disse:


> Quanto ao dia de amanhã, o modelo coloca uma janela de oportunidade bastante curta, entre as 12/13h e as 16h, numa faixa desde os distritos de Evora-Ptg para NW até Leiria-Coimbra, onde aliada ao razoavel aquecimento diurno parece haver humidade suficiente ( dew a aproximar-se dos 10ºC), o que se reflecte num theta-e e CAPE marginais.
> Tambem o LI aparece em valores em torno de -1, e a sinóptica aponta para uma circulação em altura divergente, com algum forçamento dinamico á superficie devido a uma linha de convergencia nos niveis baixos e medios...tal suporta o LI e ajuda a favorecer os movimentos verticais.
> No que toca á precipitação, a olho e tendo em conta o baixo conteudo em agua na atmosfera media e alta, na melhor das hipoteses ( uma celula melhor que apareça) podem cair uns 5 a 10mm localmente....mas esperam-se muito poucas celulas...vai ser uma lotaria autentica.



Em altitude (300 hPa) teremos um embolsamento de ar frio que irá cruzar, a partir de amanhã e no sentido de oeste para o este, as regiões do centro e sul de Portugal Continental. O cavado posterior deverá começar a influenciar o estado do tempo em Portugal Continental a partir de quinta-feira.






Wetter3.de

Previsão de precipitação para amanhã (Terça-feira):






WeatherOnline


*Tudo boas notícias meteorológicas.*


----------



## trovoadas (28 Fev 2012 às 01:19)

Sinceramente nem uma rega vejo aqui para estes lados! Oxalá isto melhore nos próximos dias ou haja alguma surpresa . A todo o caso 10mm é pedir muito aqui para esta zona a avaliar pelas cartas em cima da mesa.
A médio/longo prazo a partir das 192h o GFS vê uma bolsa de ar frio que se desprende de uma zona instável na região do UK/França e que terá uma deslocação lenta sob a península afectando inicialmente a Espanha e depois com a sua deslocação para sudoeste afectará também Portugal. 
Pela previsão do GFS e devido à deslocação lenta prevista para este núcleo a Espanha poderá ver bons acumulados principalmente o leste /sueste Espanhóis.
Aqui no sul é a única possibilidade que vejo de termos alguns mm preciosos mas mais uma vez é uma previsão acima das 192h.
Salvo erro em Janeiro já tivemos situações parecidas modeladas pelo GFS a mais de 192h em que este modelo via depressões a vir do Mediterrâneo que depois vinham morrer aqui a sul de Portugal. Agora, esta situação é ligeiramente diferente pois desta vez a depressão vem de Nordeste numa sinóptica a meu ver mais favorável , mas lá está também não se sabe o que se irá passar esta semana e que pode alterar o jogo todo. O ECM por seu turno vê uma coisa completamente diferente com a depressão vinda do UK atravessando a França em direcção a Itália e afectando apenas parte de Espanha.
É uma questão de esperar para ver!


----------



## David sf (28 Fev 2012 às 09:10)

Quinta feira, chuva para toda a gente:


----------



## Maria Papoila (28 Fev 2012 às 09:43)

Bom dia,
Sem querer ser desmancha-prazeres acho que não vai haver precipitação nenhuma. O IM já retirou essa informação e o windguru também. Aquela alta pressão teima em mandar nisto 


Desculpem o Off Topic mas já vos aconteceu tentar entrar aqui no site e aparecer uma publicidade que bloqueia (tipo o AA estão a ver...?). O meu pc acusa logo virus e eu não consigo entrar (tipo a precipitação). Depois fica lento e demora a sair. Uff que canseira


----------



## trovoadas (28 Fev 2012 às 09:53)

Bom dia,

Segundo o ECM quem levará com mais precipitação na Quinta-feira será o Alentejo e o litoral centro. De resto tudo muito residual e mesmo para o litoral Norte o ECM não vê nada de especial, precipitação entre os 0,5 e os 2mm, e o mesmo para o Algarve. 
Isto segundo a run das 00h.


----------



## Maria Papoila (28 Fev 2012 às 10:10)

Informação do Surf Forecast.com e se refere à previsão desde dia 28 (manhã, tarde e noite) até domingo dia 4 (manha tarde e noite) não há precipitação à vista:

_Today's Sao Lourencoo sea temperature is 14.5 °C (Statistics for 28 Feb 1981-2005 - mean: 14.9 max: 16.0 min: 13.7 °C)

 Days 0-3 Weather Summary: Mostly dry Cool air temperatures (max 16°C on Thu afternoon, min 11°C on Tue morning) Wind will be generally light  Days 3-6 Weather Summary: Mostly dry Cool air temperatures (max 16°C on Fri afternoon, min 11°C on Sun night) Wind will be generally light  

  Summary  clear  clear  clear  clear  clear  clear  cloudy  some clouds  clear  clear  clear  clear  some clouds  clear  clear  clear  clear  clear  
Rain (mm)  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
High °C  14  15  13  14  15  13  15  16  14  15  16  13  14  15  13  14  15  12  
Low °C  11  14  12  12  14  12  12  16  13  13  15  13  13  14  12  12  14  11  
Chill °C (?)  14  15  12  14  15  12  15  16  13  15  16  12  14  15  12  14  14  10  
Sunrise  7:11  -  -  7:11  -  -  7:09  -  -  7:07  -  -  7:05  -  -  7:05  -  -  
Sunset  -  18:28  -  -  18:29  -  -  18:30  -  -  18:30  -  -  18:31  -  -  18:32_


----------



## vitamos (28 Fev 2012 às 10:25)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Informação do Surf Forecast.com e se refere à previsão desde dia 28 (manhã, tarde e noite) até domingo dia 4 (manha tarde e noite) não há precipitação à vista:
> 
> _Today's Sao Lourencoo sea temperature is 14.5 °C (Statistics for 28 Feb 1981-2005 - mean: 14.9 max: 16.0 min: 13.7 °C)
> 
> ...



Boas:

Os sites de previsão são geralmente outputs simplistas de modelos de grande escala. Em algumas situações, nomeadamente de convectividade, não conseguem prever a queda de precipitação bem como as suas quantidades.

Seja como for a partir do dia 1, a generalidade dos modelos aponta para a ocorrência de precipitação, sendo no entanto a sua distribuição ainda não totalmente definida. Portanto nesta altura é praticamente certo o regresso da precipitação a território continental no início deste mês. 

Existe também a  possibilidade do "aperitivo", ou seja, alguma actividade convectiva para os dias de hoje e amanhã decorrentes do aquecimento diurno. Mas temo que, a acontecer, essa actividade seja muito fraca... Em termos mesoscalares o COAMPS por exemplo vê essa possibilidade. Já o ALADIN não... 

Aguardemos, mas pelo menos é já certo que vamos sair da enorme pasmaceira dos últimos tempos.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Fev 2012 às 10:29)

Bom parece que Quinta poderá chover .... mas palpita-me que serão poucos os contemplados e que os aguaceiros serão mais localizados do que dispersos !!

Depois disso nada de nada .....


----------



## Maria Papoila (28 Fev 2012 às 10:42)

vitamos disse:


> Boas:
> ....
> Aguardemos, mas pelo menos é já certo que vamos sair da enorme pasmaceira dos últimos tempos.



Como diz o cego "a ver vamos"!


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Fev 2012 às 11:48)

5ªfeira acho que muitos locais nem vai chover para baixar o pó, vai ser bom é para as lavagens de carros na 6ªfeira, com as pinguitas que vai cair vai ficar tudo castanho. Isso acredito.  o pessoal tá a chover finalmente.  Oh afinal é barro. 

Previsão a 15 dias:







Na minha opinião a 1ªquinzena de Março já foi, afinal Março vai continuar a ser seco como o prato este ano não fosse a seca. *Chuva a sério lá para Setembro.*  Que chova 1mm, 2 mm ou 10 mm que vai isso resolver nem erva vai nascer.


----------



## David sf (28 Fev 2012 às 12:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Na minha opinião a 1ªquinzena de Março já foi, afinal Março vai continuar a ser seco como o prato este ano não fosse a seca. *Chuva a sério lá para Setembro.*  Que chova 1mm, 2 mm ou 10 mm que vai isso resolver nem erva vai nascer.



Nesta última frase tens razão, mas os mapas que tu pões são do GFS que ultimamente não tem estado muito fiável. Apesar de eu achar que o Algarve deve ficar um pouco à margem de uma semana que será normal ao nível da precipitação, primeiro o dia de quinta feira com acumulados entre os 5 e os 15 mm, e depois alguma humidade no litoral norte e centro na forma de chuviscos.

Previsão descritiva do IM:



> Previsão para 5ª feira, 1 de março de 2012
> 
> Períodos de céu muito nublado.
> Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, a partir da manhã.
> ...



Não acredito que chova hoje ou amanhã, nem o ECM, nem o GFS, nem o ALADIN o prevêm.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Fev 2012 às 13:39)

Fogo .... 

Scolari disse: " E o burro sou eu ? "

Eu digo: " E o pessimista ainda sou eu ?? "

Há tanto tempo que não chove, que o pessoal já nem acredita que estão dando chuva .....
Pois bem eu ao contrário de alguns de voçês acredito que vai chover na Quinta em ..... Portugal continental !!


----------



## Lightning (28 Fev 2012 às 15:29)

David sf disse:


> Quinta feira, chuva para toda a gente:



David, onde posso encontrar essas cartas de precipitação do ECMWF?

Isto é, como faço para aceder às mesmas? Já estive na página do ECMWF e não vi lá nada na parte dos Forecasts...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (28 Fev 2012 às 16:01)

Boa tarde a todos!

Começa-se a adivinhar um ano de 2012 que vai entrar para a história como sendo um dos mais secos de sempre desde que há memória em Portugal. Aqui não se trata de pessimismo. O que se passa é que a atmosfera está a ter este comportamento padrão de AA que na minha opinião só irá deixar o território no final deste ano hidrológico, ou sendo o mais optimista possível a principio de Setembro de 2012, momento em que a atmosfera se começa a organizar para uma nova temporada chuvosa. Não há nada a fazer. Para quem acredita ou não tratam-se das alterações climáticas a fazer das suas!
Até lá podemos ter mais 5, 10 ou 20 mm que nada nos vão valer. O país que se prepare...


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Fev 2012 às 16:19)

Bela saída do GFS


----------



## Fantkboy (28 Fev 2012 às 19:04)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Boa tarde a todos!
> 
> Começa-se a adivinhar um ano de 2012 que vai entrar para a história como sendo um dos mais secos de sempre desde que há memória em Portugal. Aqui não se trata de pessimismo. O que se passa é que a atmosfera está a ter este comportamento padrão de AA que na minha opinião só irá deixar o território no final deste ano hidrológico, ou sendo o mais optimista possível a principio de Setembro de 2012, momento em que a atmosfera se começa a organizar para uma nova temporada chuvosa. Não há nada a fazer. Para quem acredita ou não tratam-se das alterações climáticas a fazer das suas!
> Até lá podemos ter mais 5, 10 ou 20 mm que nada nos vão valer. O país que se prepare...



Não minha opinião não se trata de alterações climáticas, mas apenas periodos que ocorrem por vezes na nossa atmosfera... Temos indicios históricos de periodos chuvosos, secos e quentes e até gelados (exemplo da "pequena idade do gelo" http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pequena_Idade_do_Gelo)... 

Vejam aqui os dados do IM, algumas estações de Portugal Continental com séries longas (desde 1901 e 1922): Porto, Lisboa, Évora e Beja.


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/areaeducativa/otempo.eoclima/seca.meteo/index.html?page=seca.pt.xml


----------



## Sunnyrainy (28 Fev 2012 às 20:02)

Fantkboy disse:


> Não minha opinião não se trata de alterações climáticas, mas apenas periodos que ocorrem por vezes na nossa atmosfera... Temos indicios históricos de periodos chuvosos, secos e quentes e até gelados (exemplo da "pequena idade do gelo" http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pequena_Idade_do_Gelo)...
> 
> Vejam aqui os dados do IM, algumas estações de Portugal Continental com séries longas (desde 1901 e 1922): Porto, Lisboa, Évora e Beja.
> 
> ...



O problema não se trata da sítuação em si. O problema é que o tempo de retorno destas situações parece estar a querer diminuir... mas enfim. Já estamos a entrar em off-topic...


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Fev 2012 às 20:10)

Continuo a acreditar nos modelos...um pouco à imagem do meu clube Uns dias melhores outros nem por isso...

Parece uma coisa certa, a precipitação estará de regresso no primeiro dia de Março, resta definir ao certo as quantidades e respectivas localizações...

A run das 12h do ECMWF prevê a cut-off no litoral oeste, a sua localização exacta irá definir quais os contemplados no dia 1 de Março...para já o sul está em vantagem...mesmo assim acumulações abaixo dos 10mm segundo a previsão...
Depois motivos de interesse para dia 3 de Março, mas apenas o NW será afectado de raspão pelo resto de uma frente, algum chuvisco mas pouco mais...
O mais interessante, mas ainda distante, está guardado para dia 5 e 7 de Março, em que norte e centro poderão amealhar alguns milímetros preciosos, que fossem uns 20/30mm já não era nada mau...
Tudo irá depender da manutenção da posição do AA mais a oeste e da depressão que se desloca do Reino Unido para SE...passando pela França...poderá melhorar ou então esfumar-se tudo...

O GFS parece-me mais acertado nesta run das 12h, se está idêntico no cenário de dia 1 de Março, embora mais confuso em relação aos locais mais propícios à precipitação...espalhando um pouco por tudo que é lado... 
Depois vê a mesma depressão a baixar no dia 5 desde o Reino Unido mas em direcção a sul...mas com o AA tão perto e com a localização da montanhas no norte espanhol, aquilo que vier deverá ficar apenas por lá...uma típica entrada de NE com precipitação muito escassa...


----------



## David sf (28 Fev 2012 às 21:01)

Lightning disse:


> David, onde posso encontrar essas cartas de precipitação do ECMWF?
> 
> Isto é, como faço para aceder às mesmas? Já estive na página do ECMWF e não vi lá nada na parte dos Forecasts...



http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/insp...urope!msl!pop!od!oper!w_mslrain!2012022812!!/


----------



## David sf (28 Fev 2012 às 21:01)

Agora na mais recente run, carrega no sul do país:











Esta é a hipótese que para mim é mais provável, sendo a área situada a sul da depressão secundária que se forma, provavelmente o litoral sul, afectada por uma frente fria:






O GFS tem andado, como vem sendo habitual, muito oscilante, mas já vê precipitação generalizada, embora em menores quantidades que o ECMWF:






Resumindo, é praticamente certo que chove na próxima quinta, falta ainda acertar os detalhes, onde e quanto, mas aposto no cenário do ECMWF.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2012 às 21:23)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Boa tarde a todos!
> 
> Começa-se a adivinhar um ano de 2012 que vai entrar para a história como sendo um dos mais secos de sempre desde que há memória em Portugal. Aqui não se trata de pessimismo. O que se passa é que a atmosfera está a ter este comportamento padrão de AA que na minha opinião só irá deixar o território no final deste ano hidrológico, ou sendo o mais optimista possível a principio de Setembro de 2012, momento em que a atmosfera se começa a organizar para uma nova temporada chuvosa. Não há nada a fazer. Para quem acredita ou não tratam-se das alterações climáticas a fazer das suas!
> Até lá podemos ter mais 5, 10 ou 20 mm que nada nos vão valer. O país que se prepare...



São situações relativamente recorrentes de x em x ano temos uma seca, a última foi em 2004/2005, já estamos em 2012, mais tarde ou mais cedo iria ocorrer uma de novo, e aí está ela. Não é preciso dramatismos, a situação ainda não é assim tão grave.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Fev 2012 às 21:34)

David sf disse:


> Esta é a hipótese que para mim é ma...ilidade de precipitação nas regiões do norte.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Fev 2012 às 21:38)

Mário Barros disse:


> São situações relativamente recorrentes de x em x ano temos uma seca, a última foi em 2004/2005, já estamos em 2012, mais tarde ou mais cedo iria ocorrer uma de novo, e aí está ela. Não é preciso dramatismos, a situação ainda não é assim tão grave.



A ultima foi em 2004-2005, ai essa memória selectiva ....

Na década de 2001-2010 ouve pelo menos 4, tendo sido efectivamente a mais grave a de 2004-2005 !!
E sim a periodicidade das secas mais graves tem vindo a aumentar !!


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Fev 2012 às 21:41)

Exceptuando o GFS todos os modelos concordam que a probabilidade é maior a sul, até sou da opinião que a norte dificilmente cairá algo dia 1, a sul o ECMWF é o mais optimista...os outros modelos metem a precipitação só de raspão e outros nem isso...


----------



## David sf (28 Fev 2012 às 21:50)

Gerofil disse:


> Agora, com este cenário a precipitação deverá concentrar-se sobretudo nas regiões do sul. Mas parece-me que a probabilidade de precipitação será relativamente reduzida, isto é, se ocorrer ...
> No dia 1 será muito reduzida a probabilidade de precipitação nas regiões do norte.



No norte do país deverá ser a lotaria das células convectivas. No sul do país julgo ser muito provável a ocorrência de precipitação generalizada. Isto ainda pode mudar um pouco, mas o ECMWF a 48 horas de distância raramente falha.


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Fev 2012 às 22:00)

David sf disse:


> No norte do país deverá ser a lotaria das células convectivas. No sul do país julgo ser muito provável a ocorrência de precipitação generalizada. Isto ainda pode mudar um pouco, mas o ECMWF a 48 horas de distância raramente falha.



Deixa-me discordar, não é esta situação mais propicia a trovoada e aguaceiros fortes a sul do que a norte...?
Consultando os índices relativos aos mesmos, o sul é claramente beneficiado tanto no CAPE como no LI...


----------



## David sf (28 Fev 2012 às 22:10)

MarioCabral disse:


> Deixa-me discordar, não é esta situação mais propicia a trovoada e aguaceiros fortes a sul do que a norte...?
> Consultando os índices relativos aos mesmos, o sul é claramente beneficiado tanto no CAPE como no LI...



Os ECMWF, ao contrário do GFS das 18z, prevê uma pequena depressão à latitude de Lisboa. Como tal, a circulação a sul de Lisboa seria de oeste, com a possibilidade de uma frente fria a afectar o sul do país, o que garantiria uma molha generalizada. No norte, não haverá entrada de tanta humidade, pelo que a precipitação será mais de origem convectiva. Não quer dizer que não troveje em Lisboa e no sul, mas apenas que nessas regiões está tudo um pouco mais seguro, e ser+a mais generalizado.


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Fev 2012 às 22:16)

David sf disse:


> Os ECMWF, ao contrário do GFS das 18z, prevê uma pequena depressão à latitude de Lisboa. Como tal, a circulação a sul de Lisboa seria de oeste, com a possibilidade de uma frente fria a afectar o sul do país, o que garantiria uma molha generalizada. No norte, não haverá entrada de tanta humidade, pelo que a precipitação será mais de origem convectiva. Não quer dizer que não troveje em Lisboa e no sul, mas apenas que nessas regiões está tudo um pouco mais seguro, e ser+a mais generalizado.



Eu vejo as coisas por outro prisma...o choque de massas de ar será iniciado a sul e, dessa forma a convectividade seria essencialmente a sul e não a norte...


----------



## David sf (28 Fev 2012 às 22:23)

MarioCabral disse:


> Eu vejo as coisas por outro prisma...o choque de massas de ar será iniciado a sul e, dessa forma a convectividade seria essencialmente a sul e não a norte...



Mas haverá também convectividade a sul. O que eu quero dizer é que no sul estaria (na hipótese do ECM estar certo) tudo mais ou menos garantido, no norte é que depende única e exclusivamente da convectividade.


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Fev 2012 às 22:29)

David sf disse:


> Mas haverá também convectividade a sul. O que eu quero dizer é que no sul estaria (na hipótese do ECM estar certo) tudo mais ou menos garantido, no norte é que depende única e exclusivamente da convectividade.



Nisso concordo contigo, a norte teremos chuvisco e em alguns locais aguaceiros e trovoadas...a sul não será uma lotaria tão grande...
A orografia vai desempenhar um importante papel na decisão de algumas situações destas...


----------



## Tempo (29 Fev 2012 às 00:05)

Ontem vi um remoinho com alguma intensidade!


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Fev 2012 às 00:30)

Tempo disse:


> Ontem vi um remoinho com alguma intensidade!





De pó ?


----------



## miguel (29 Fev 2012 às 10:56)

Bem muito se fala em chuva mas o que é certo é que eu pouco vejo desse liquido precioso!! Dia 1 sinceramente pouco ou nada vejo de chuvas vai chover nalguns locais mas na maioria não vai cair nada! não resolve nada este dia, até porque a seguir entramos de novo no mesmo dos últimos 3 meses ou seja seco com uma entrada fria ali a partir de dia 5 tal como tivemos em Fevereiro mas lá está seco!! e arrisco mesmo a dizer que vejo a primeira quinzena de Março perdida.Para quem tão mal fala do GFS este modelo tem estado muito constante nas ultimas saídas e até vi o venerado ECM a ter de se unir a este


----------



## trovoadas (29 Fev 2012 às 11:25)

O AA está aí para durar! Quanto a entrada de dia 1 sinceramente não me parece que vá suplantar os 15mm de Janeiro, o que nem chega para regar face a secura dos solos. Num sítio ou noutro poderá cair mais qualquer coisa mas nada de relevante.
O GFS por exemplo vê o grosso da precipitação a passar aqui a sul em direcção ao golfo de Cádiz, ficando nós com os chuviscos.


----------



## Aurélio (29 Fev 2012 às 11:28)

Quem lê a previsão descritiva ... pensa "Bom é desta vez que vai chover e finalmente vamos ter uma rega"

Contudo quando se olha aos modelos permite ver ... agora que estão mais ou menos unâmines que este ano a chuva parece contornar Portugal !!
Olhando á significativa pode-se verificar que durante o final da manhã atinge o litoral a sul de sines e o Algarve, essencialmente o litoral Algarvio e durante a tarde atinge a extremidade Norte peninsular ....

A menos que haja células convectivas potentes (o que eu duvido), acho que a maior parte vai ficar a ver navios.
Arrisco mesmo dizer que a maior parte do país vai ficar sem ver sinal dela !!


----------



## Aurélio (29 Fev 2012 às 11:31)

trovoadas disse:


> O AA está aí para durar! Quanto a entrada de dia 1 sinceramente não me parece que vá suplantar os 15mm de Janeiro, o que nem chega para regar face a secura dos solos. Num sítio ou noutro poderá cair mais qualquer coisa mas nada de relevante.
> O GFS por exemplo vê o grosso da precipitação a passar aqui a sul em direcção ao golfo de Cádiz, ficando nós com os chuviscos.



O ECM também tem a mesma precipitação .... dá-me a ideia que as células vão á procura de humidade pois de manhã parece que vai entrar em Portugal mas depois apenas se vê alguma precipitação nas extremidades !!
Acho que vamos ver a chuva a cair no mar .... mas pelo menos a ver se me lava o carro, que já bem precisa ... pois prometi que apenas o lavava quando chovesse !!


----------



## Norther (29 Fev 2012 às 11:32)

Eu já vi isto melhor, os modelos tiraram precipitação, o grande núcleo de precipitação vai passar a sul do Algarve embora abrange o sul do país mas com menos precipitação, Norte e centro vai ser mesmo uma lotaria


----------



## Aurélio (29 Fev 2012 às 11:40)

O LI / CAPE também é bastante fraco e enquanto antes ainda existia algum potencial no sul do país agora neste momento acompanha a tendencia de chuva, ou seja na extremidade norte de Portugal e passa a sul do Algarve !!

Vamos esperar que a previsão se engane a atinja pelo menos o sul em cheio ...
Quem não mora nas regiões mencionadas o melhor é nem contar com chuva sequer para não ter que se lamentar depois !!

Depois a 15 dias nada de nada .....

Ou seja, ou chove amanhã ou não chove até meio do mês !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Fev 2012 às 11:40)

Aurélio disse:


> O ECM também tem a mesma precipitação .... dá-me a ideia que as células vão á procura de humidade pois de manhã parece que vai entrar em Portugal mas depois apenas se vê alguma precipitação nas extremidades !!
> Acho que vamos ver a chuva a cair no mar .... mas pelo menos a ver se me lava o carro, que já bem precisa ... pois prometi que apenas o lavava quando chovesse !!



Vai lavar-te o carro mas é com lama. Vê a poeira que anda no ar, depois logo vês como o teu e o meu carro vão ficar castanhos. 

Basta olhares hoje para o céu que já vês a poeira a montes. Como diz a música da Ivete Sangalo levantou poeira, poeira, poeira levantou poeira é isto que vai ocorrer amanhã.

Amanhã todo o país vai estar sobre poeira portanto vai chover barro como eu já disse ontem. http://wind.tau.ac.il/dust8/dust.html


----------



## trovoadas (29 Fev 2012 às 11:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Vai lavar-te o carro mas é com lama. Vê a poeira que anda no ar, depois logo vês como o teu e o meu carro vão ficar castanhos.
> 
> Basta olhares hoje para o céu que já vês a poeira a montes. Como diz a música da Ivete Sangalo levantou poeira, poeira, poeira levantou poeira é isto que vai ocorrer amanhã.
> 
> Amanhã todo o país vai estar sobre poeira portanto vai chover barro como eu já disse ontem. http://wind.tau.ac.il/dust8/dust.html



Exacto! Totalmente verdade. E já se nota bem o céu amarelado


----------



## Aurélio (29 Fev 2012 às 12:17)

Aumento de nebulosidade a partir da manhã, diminuição da nebulosidade a partir do final da tarde ...

Acho que esta chuva vai ser do tipo "Olá ... Adeus "


----------



## Snifa (29 Fev 2012 às 12:24)

Também não estou muito confiante nesta chuva prevista... é capaz de chover algo sim , mas os locais estão um pouco incertos, e ainda mais a intensidade..o GFS  está péssimo no médio/longo prazo... o ECM também sem nada de especial para as actuais necessidades....basicamente não choverá nada de jeito até meio do mês de Março...mas claro pode mudar....

veremos , mas isto está mau para ocorrerem as chuvas constantes e frequentes, e que o País tanto precisa......

Vou acabar o mês de fevereiro com uns míseros/insignificantes *4 mm *acumulados...isto para mim e para a minha zona é completamente "irreal"...


----------



## Lightning (29 Fev 2012 às 12:30)

Se existir algum instrumento que meça a quantidade de pó acumulada, em centímetros, eu vou comprar um.


----------



## CptRena (29 Fev 2012 às 12:36)

Eu sei que já vem um bocado tarde, mas para quem estiver interessado:

Palestra «O que são modelos atmosféricos e para que servem»

No âmbito do ciclo «Odisseia da Física», o professor João Corte-Real, docente na Universidade de Évora, explica na Universidade de Aveiro, a 29 de Fevereiro, a partir das 14h30, «O que são modelos atmosféricos e para que servem». A sessão, de entrada livre, decorre no anfiteatro do Departamento de Física.
Mais informação: http://uaonline.ua.pt/detail.asp?lg=pt&c=22896

PS.: Desculpem ser um bocado offtopic.


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Fev 2012 às 12:48)

Desta vez parece mesmo que o GFS acertou melhor nas previsões, o europeu viu chuva a mais numa entrada que apenas costuma ser fria e nada mais que isso...e agora já ninguém vê nada...

Para amanhã continuamos com a previsão de chuva, o ECMWF continua modesto, acumulações pouco dignas desse registo e se antes havia zonas mais propicias, agora o extremo norte e sul parecem estar em vantagem...mas nada significativo...pode dar para qualquer lado...
Daí para a frente apenas o norte, em especial o NW será afectado por restos de frentes que aí passarão de raspão...dará para manter a humidade alta pelo menos...

O GFS mantém-se na linha de ontem, menos confuso parece-me...se inicialmente era o europeu a limitar a precipitação a norte e sul para dia 1 de Março e o americano a generalizar...agora acontece o inverso...
Para os dias seguintes os modelos seguem afinados...não muito animadoras as previsões para o "Inverno" que resta...


----------



## trovoadas (29 Fev 2012 às 12:52)

Eu já só tenho olhos para do dia 21 em diante! Duvido sinceramente que a Primavera mantenha a tendência deste Inverno. A ver vamos o que se começa a desenhar nos modelos nas próximas 2 semana mas começo a ter a convicção que lá para o fim deste mês a coisa será diferente.
Até lá parece-me garantido mais 2 semanas com AA aqui à porta. A dúvida são as temperaturas, que parece que já podemos ter dias com temperaturas nos 20,21 ou 22ºc a partir do fim de semana que vem mas depois parece vir uma entrada fria daqui a uma semana essencialmente com mínimas bastante baixas.
O amanhã para mim já saiu das contas, até em Agosto passado já tivemos uma cut-off mais interessante que esta.


----------



## David sf (29 Fev 2012 às 13:37)

Ainda muita incerteza no que toca ao dia de amanhã. O ECMWF que estava bastante estável, com 3 saídas consecutivas iguais e a darem uma rega interessante no litoral a sul de Lisboa, agora cortou bastante nas quantidades de precipitação previstas, mas mantém a distribuição espacial da mesma. O que dá ideia é que a frente até está bem organizada, mas acaba por perder toda a actividade antes de fazer landfall, ficando a ocorrência de precipitação dependente da lotaria da convectividade, algo que eu ontem escrevi que ia acontecer no norte, mas parece que no sul se vai passar o mesmo.






O GFS parece mais estável, se bem que haja grande dispersão no diagrama de ensembles, entre os que não têm nada e os que têm acumulados interessantes (relativamente à época seca em que estamos), e depois há de tudo, incluindo o ALADIN e o HIRLAM que estão quase a zero (felizmente que estes modelos não têm modelado bem a precipitação em eventos anteriores).

Ainda há muita incerteza tudo pode mudar.

Não vale a pena falar de seca sempre que se escreve algo neste tópico, não é por isso que vai chover, e toda a gente já sabe que estamos em seca meteorológica. E não seriam 15 mm que acabariam com ela.


----------



## Maria Papoila (29 Fev 2012 às 17:39)

vitamos disse:


> Boas:
> 
> Os sites de previsão são geralmente outputs simplistas de modelos de grande escala. Em algumas situações, nomeadamente de convectividade, não conseguem prever a queda de precipitação bem como as suas quantidades.
> ....
> ...


----------



## vitamos (29 Fev 2012 às 17:44)

Maria Papoila disse:


> O "output simplista" do site do IM dá chuva até domingo no Porto e, todavia, em Faro apenas em regime "light" na 5ª feira.
> Porém, parece que a tendência das opiniões vai para chuva no sul do pais em detrimento do Norte.  Será aquela coisa da "lotaria da convectividade"



Essa previsaõ do IM só deve ser considerada até ao 3º dia, ou seja, quando elaborada por mão humana... A partir daí já foram detectadas e faladas aqui no tópico, certas inconsistências e incongruências...


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Fev 2012 às 18:28)

Esta saída das 12h do GFS voltou a alterar um pouco as previsões de precipitação no que se refere aos locais, agora volta a alargar a todo o litoral do continente, mas o NW está a ser reforçado nas acumulações nas últimas saídas...
Acho que não adianta muito mais seguir as previsões, agora é aguardar e seguir na hora a movimentação das células...


----------



## Paulo H (29 Fev 2012 às 22:06)

MarioCabral disse:


> Esta saída das 12h do GFS voltou a alterar um pouco as previsões de precipitação no que se refere aos locais, agora volta a alargar a todo o litoral do continente, mas o NW está a ser reforçado nas acumulações nas últimas saídas...
> Acho que não adianta muito mais seguir as previsões, agora é aguardar e seguir na hora a movimentação das células...





Parece incrível, mas é mesmo assim.. Estamos nós a 29 de Fevereiro e a aconselhar estar atentos, fazer nowcasting porque pode vir aí algum aguaceiro de origem convectiva, com ou sem trovoada.. É a realidade! Hoje só vi uma nuvem convectiva por volta das 16h, amanhã talvez passe algo mais de instabilidade! Mas o que os modelos nos mostram é na realidade uma lotaria, mais provável junto ao litoral norte e a sul do Tejo, incluindo algarve. Façamos o dito nowcasting..


----------



## Lightning (29 Fev 2012 às 22:24)

O mais triste no meio disto tudo, é que eu (e muita gente de Norte a Sul de Portugal) acabou o mês com 0 mm... 

Isto é mais um desabafo, porque não é altura para lamentações, é ter alguma (mesmo que pouca) esperança para os tempos que virão aí. Mesmo que não chova quase nada, não mandamos no tempo. E tal como já se disse aqui, estes acontecimentos (secas) têm um período de retorno. Este ano calhou, infelizmente...

Bem, voltando ao on-topic, esta RUN do GFS seguiu a anterior e coloca alguma precipitação fraca de Norte a Sul de Portugal que será acumulada durante a parte da tarde. Em que forma? Logo se vê...

Mesmo com valores de CAPE e LI insignificantes, e com quantidades previstas de precipitação acumulada insignificantes, dá para fazer a festa. Isto está mau...


----------



## Kispo (29 Fev 2012 às 22:56)

o radar já mostra precipitação no atlântico. Esperemos que regue um bocado o nosso país! :P


----------

